# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Monday Night Raw 3/11/13
4 Weeks to Wrestlemania 29*













> _*Triple H has thrown down the gauntlet a mere two weeks after returning , challenging Brock Lesnar to a bout at WrestleMania 29 in MetLife Stadium. The Anomaly has yet to respond, but with his presence confirmed for this coming Monday’s Raw, it’s unlikely the former Undisputed WWE Champion will stay silent for very long. Will Lesnar accept and play The Game once again? And will The Undertaker emerge from the darkness to break words with CM Punk before their battle at The Showcase of the Immortals? Here are five elements to consider.*_














> *The old axiom is “the bigger they are, the harder they fall,” and that was certainly the case when The Shield pounded Big Show with the Triple Powerbomb last Monday after Raw went off the air. But the NXT invaders may have bitten off more than they can chew, as they felt the wrath of the giant’s wrecking-ball fists on SmackDown as payback. (WATCH) The Shield have never been ones to let such an attack go unanswered, but The World’s Largest Athlete seems far from satisfied with their punishment thus far. Will the unstoppable forces meet the immovable object once again?*














> *CM Punk has never shied away from a challenge, and even with his pursuit of the WWE Championship derailed by John Cena and The Rock, The Straight Edge Superstar has corralled an even greater test for himself in a WrestleMania match against The Undertaker himself. (PREVIEW) The former WWE Champion has vowed to “take” The Deadman’s WrestleMania streak from the WWE Universe as recompense for his lost championship, going so far to label his potential victory as a foregone conclusion. The Phenom, for his part, has remained silent, choosing instead to stalk his challenger from afar. But as CM Punk’s dance with the devil in the pale moonlight approaches, it will be interesting to see how – and if – he tries to get under the skin of his legendary foe.*














> *Here’s what the WWE Universe knows about Fandango thus far: He’s got the moves of an angel, the hair of a unicorn, abs you could scrub your clothes on, and he really, really hates it when people can’t get his name right. The balletic Superstar has been slated to make his in-ring debut three times now, and three times he has postponed his first dance thanks to the unseemly butchering of his moniker by Matt Striker, Justin Roberts and Lilian Garcia. The question for this Monday’s Raw, then, isn’t so much as who Fandango (Fahn-DAHHHN-go?) will face as whether or not he’ll be too offended to set foot on the canvas again.*














> *“Old School” Raw got a jolt of attitude last week when The New Age Outlaws reunited to take down Primo & Epico, and Cody Rhodes & Damien Sandow were quick to respond by re-forming Team Rhodes Scholars and challenging The Outlaws to a match. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn looked as good as ever, but The Scholars already own a victory over The Usos on WWE Superstars since reuniting. What do the fiendish facial hair enthusiasts have in store for the five-time Tag Team Champions of the World?*














> *Triple H’s confidence is riding high two weeks after making his explosive return to WWE, and the erstwhile COO has decided to follow-up his decimation of Brock Lesnar with an official challenge at WrestleMania. Triple H hasn’t been gone long enough for the WWE Universe to forget what happened the last time these two tussled in the ring (it didn’t end well for The Game) (PHOTOS), but with time to heal his mind and body, the 13-time World Champion seems more focused than ever. But will The Anomaly actually dignify Triple H with a civilized response? Or does he have more sinister plans in store for The King of Kings? Tune in to Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out!*


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

What about The Rock? Is he not scheduled to appear?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fandango is the main reason to watch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

No Rock scheduled to appear this week or next I believe which has me wondering what Cena will be doing.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

im anticipating "i am here, rock is not here " promo by John Cena, tomorrow


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock to accept HHH's challenge if he puts his career on the line and agrees to a UFC type of match.:brock


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn, making the RAW thread on Sunday morning?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

RAW is gonna be terrible. Fagdango doesn't debut, Brock accepts HHH's challenge (what a surprise), Rhodes Scholars job to NAO... fpalm


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

No champion again, good stuff

Heyman/Trips back and forth please :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Brock/HHH to be scheduled as a LMS/Street fight type deal please. And hopefully Punk to have a good promo on Taker.

What will Cena do?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

It's going to be hard to spark this feud with Cena vs Rock 2 for people to care if he's not even going to appear for the next two weeks. 

Then again, I kind of question what they could do at this point that wouldn't just seem as a cut paste from last year with their current characters.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What will Cena do?


Beat Cody Rhodes/Sandow/Barret and point to the Wrestlemania sign.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Boots2Asses said:


> What about The Rock? Is he not scheduled to appear?


he is promoting GI Joe overseas for the next two weeks. A Promotion tour, he is in South Korea now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lolrocky

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> What will Cena do?


I predict that he will talk real low & quiet and then *GET LOUD UP HERE IN THIS ARENA* #SPAGHETTIPOOPSAUCE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Brock to accept HHH's challenge if he puts his career on the line and agrees to a UFC type of match.:brock


I bet Brock is thinking "FFS, i gotta come out again and accept anohter one of HHH's fucking 'challenges'


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

as usual, CENA will wrestle in the "dark match" asfter raw goes off the air


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trips/Lesnar must be a Street Fight or something. Straight up match will be a disappointment. Hopefully they clear this up tomorrow and don't wait another week. 

Punk/Taker needs to close the show. Cena can open the show or whatever but just him in the main event isn't enough. 

I might be willing to bet that Fandango still doesn't wrestle.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock isn't here tomorrow or next week? fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

My GOD . So, Rock will finnaly appear at the last RAW before WM, am I right? If so, then it's terrible. The main-event of WM, with such a shitty build-up.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> No Rock scheduled to appear this week or next I believe which has me wondering what Cena will be doing.


That's not good. If he wasn't there this week or next then whatever, but both?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wrestlemania approaches and yet where is our champion? Where is he? :terry1

Hope for some good build up to the *real* main event unk2 :taker

and an appearance from :brock is always welcome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stad said:


> Rock isn't here tomorrow or next week? fpalm


You actually WANT him to show up?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Trips/Lesnar must be a Street Fight or something. Straight up match will be a disappointment. Hopefully they clear this up tomorrow and don't wait another week.
> 
> Punk/Taker needs to close the show. Cena can open the show or whatever but just him in the main event isn't enough.


Lesnar/HHH will most certainly be a street fight. It just has to be.

Lesnar's closing the show this week no doubt about it. Taker/Punk might get to close next week.

I don't know if Starbuck got the whole previews from WWE.com (I assume so), but if he did, then I think it pretty much tells us what's going on in the major time slots:

8:00- HHH promo with Heyman probably hyping Brock's acceptance/declining and a verbal back and fourth between them. Maybe HHH makes the stip that if he loses, Heyman is the new COO
9:00- CM Punk promo on Taker
10:00- Shield
11:00 Lesnar accepting HHH's challenge with the condition HHH laid out and demands also a street fight and a big brawl between them ensues right after.

Cena will be thrown in somewhere, maybe in the 10:00 slot instead of The Shield.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lolRock. This company looks so foolish.

Can't wait to see what they do with the WM main event buildup, between Punk and Undertaker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol no Rock showing up. Why debut a title when it isnt gonna be seen much before Mania.

Hoping for a good show as usual. Brock,Shield and Punk and Taker are what seems to be the most interesting atm. Shame the main event for Mania wont even have a decent build. Can they really have Rock via satellite trying to sell a feud with Cena?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

SO Punk and taker are thrown together in a match with no real reason, the WWE champ is absent for 2 out of the 4 weeks before the biggest PPV of the year, the Tag Team Division is so overlooked the NAO have reformed, the IC and US has no real interesting feud or station/prestige within the belt hierarchy at the min, looking like a piss poor few weeks and a few more beers on WM to keep it interesting... Fuck..


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Figure4Leglock said:


> im anticipating "i am here, rock is not here " promo by John Cena, tomorrow


:cena2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> SO Punk and taker are thrown together in a match with no real reason, the WWE champ is absent for 2 out of the 4 weeks before the biggest PPV of the year, the Tag Team Division is so overlooked the NAO have reformed, the IC and US has no real interesting feud or station/prestige within the belt hierarchy at the min, looking like a piss poor few weeks and a few more beers on WM to keep it interesting... Fuck..


It's the laziest booking I've seen in a while, they know the names will draw, regardless of rematches/build up. So no reason for any real effort.

With Cheltenham Festival kicking off on Tuesday in the UK i've got little interest in Raw this week, will catch the BEAST, being a BEAST for sure though.

Is Undertaker advertised? Will of course watch that too.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd prefer Hell in a Cell for Trips and Lesnar. Punk and Taker can just be a singles match and you can throw in a ref bump when needing shenanigans etc.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You actually WANT him to show up?


Not really but i'd prefer if the WWE Champion was on RAW every week.

Talk about a horrible reign.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

On a scale of 1/10 my interest is about a 6. Will certainly watch for NAO.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I had never thought that I would say this but I'm glad that Rock isn't there, and I'm sure that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Will certainly watch for NAO.


this ^

and i hope Undertaker makes appearence


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The same moaning bitches moaning about Rocky not showing up, are the same moaning bitches that would be moaning about Cena and Rock doing the same promo as last week. Rocky only does promos and him and Cena aren't going to touch each other until WM. What is the big deal, really? He's not there tonight or next week, but he will be there for the final two RAW's and the SD on the 26th. 

Stop your moaning about the WWE Champion not being there like it's some big deal or something.

He's got other things to do other than this. He's did more on this run that people thought. Seems not enough for the IWC gimps.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk/Taker Iron Man or Submission match would be epic and would put an unorthodox spin on the match formula we're used to seeing from Taker at Wrestlemania.

Feud should be good as long as Punk does most of the talking and doesn't become a cowardly bitch around Taker.

Rock not being there is fpalm worthy but not unexpected. I do think Trips/Bork will be the main focus of the show though. No doubt.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cause any momentum built from last weeks decent promo is gone now ?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock marks need to watch the latest episode of Community where Jeff finally meets his absent father and realizes he's a worthless douche. I feel it would bring closure to your relationship with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. 

This should be a good show if they can stay focused on the feuds and not put out a lot of fuckery to kill time because they don't know how to utilize those minutes creatively in a way that will build toward and enhance Wrasslemania.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pierre McDunk said:


> On a scale of 1/10 my interest is about a 6. Will certainly watch for NAO.


6 is about right for me. HHH/Lesnar segment should be entertaining enough and I'm interested to see what Punk does in regards to Taker.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Rock not being there the next 2 weeks is bullshit. Looking back, it will have been one horrible reign as champion. 

Mostly looking forward to the Punk/Undertaker build. Like someone said, hopefully they put a spin on it.



The-Rock-Says said:


> He's got other things to do other than this.


Well then it was a bad decision making him champion leading up to their biggest PPV of the year. So they have 2 weeks to hype up their match together? What a joke.

How can anyone think this PPV will do over 1 million buys is beyond me.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> lolRock. This company looks so foolish.
> 
> Can't wait to see what they do with the WM *main event *buildup, between Punk and Undertaker.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao So desperate.

Disappointed won't be seeing rock for the next 2 weeks but it is what it is...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not really sure what to expect tonight.

Will Taker even be there? If not, I'm sure we'll just get CM Punk spouting about how he is the best in the world, held the title longer than any of Undertakers reigns combined etc. and that he is the perfect person to beat The Undertaker whilst he doesn't even show up.

Theres only so much brawling I can take between Brock and HHH, we've seen it all before and with the blood a few weeks ago they won't even top it so I'm not sure how they are going to grip me tonight.

Once again, looks like I am tuning in for The Shield.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> Well then it was a bad decision making him champion leading up to their biggest PPV of the year.


Rock putting over Cena is the long term plan and it seems it was that way for some time now so I'm sure McMahon doesn't have a problem with it. Rock/Cena have been feuding for over two years now so the history is there and the match is set. The only thing left really is the hype. I thought the promo they did last week told the story well of this chapter (hopefully the final chapter) in this rivalry. I feel there is only so much more these two will do with each other. Cena will do a couple promos on the next two Raws, they do a promo together the following week, and another on the go home show with maybe a brawl then it's Mania time.It's not the best program in the world from a quality standpoint but WWE truly are relying on name value and the history they have already built to sell this year's WrestleMania main event.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the Rock not showing up. The fact is he's only a transitional champion. He only won the belt to drop it to Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Only looking forward to more Swagger/Rio atm. Should be an OK show I guess.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for raw tonight.

Brock to accept HHH's challenge and Vince McMahon announced that the fan be able to vote on stipulations for the HHH/Brock match doing the pre-show.

stipulations the fan be vote on for the HHH/Brock match.

1.Last Man Standing match.
2.No Holds Barred match.
3.no dq match.

The New Age Outlaws beat Team Rhodes Scholars.

a celebrities get in a catfight with Vickie Guerrero.

The Shield vs Big Show in a 3 on 1 match.

Chris Jericho vs Dolph Ziggler.

Sheamus vs Wade Barrett.


Raw on Monday is from Indianapolis. Besides the regulars, Chris Jericho returns and Undertaker, Brock Lesnar and HHH are all booked for the show. Cody Rhodes & Damien Sandow face The New Age Outlaws.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ammartino-jericho-rousey-punk-retiring-young-


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's hoping for NAO vs. Team Hell No build up. Would love to see that at 'Mania. Called it months ago.
Undertaker/Punk should be awesome. The build ups to main events always are.
Cena/Titantron should also be decent


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will be ticked if Big Show turns face and enters this Shield program fully. He always derails the careers of everyone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Undertaker, HHH, Brock, and Jericho are all gonna be on raw yet our wwe champ cant be on raw. Dont agree to be WWE champ unless your are gonna commit to being on every raw until WM. Yes hes going to put over cena at WM but come on people want to see the wwe champ on raw be there rocky. Big mistake by wwe. Rock vs Cena 2 should have been a non title match


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Undertaker, HHH,Brock, and *Jericho* are all gonna be on raw yet our wwe champ cant be on raw. Dont agree to be WWE champ unless your are gonna commit to being on every raw until WM. Yes hes going to put over cena at WM but come on people want to see the wwe champ on raw be there rocky. Big mistake by wwe. Rock vs Cena 2 should have been a non title match


You do know he just missed two weeks himself, right? Sure he's not the WWE Champion but McMahon obviously knew this was the plan with Rock and the other special attractions which is why he scheduled most of their appearances around when the other is not on the show that week.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Clique said:


> You do know he just missed two weeks himself, right? Sure he's not the WWE Champion but McMahon obviously knew this was the plan with Rock and the other special attractions which is why he scheduled most of their appearances around when the other is not on the show that week.


If Jericho was going to be in a main event match at WM then I would say he should be there at every show but hes not hes gonna be in a mid card match putting over someone. Rock is in the main event match at WM and is our wwe champ he should be there at every raw no if ands or buts. If Vince knew Rock was going to be doing this then he should of made Rock vs Cena 2 a non title match


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He's got other things to do other than this.


He's the WWE Champion, and he's got other things to do :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Match quality wise, you can't deny WrestleMania 29 looks fucking awesome. I'm looking forward to it even if the buildup will be shitty.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Punter said:


> Match quality wise, you can't deny WrestleMania 29 looks fucking awesome. I'm looking forward to it even if the buildup will be shitty.


Yes you can. It could turn out pretty abysmal for actual match quality.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Today they should start building mid-card feuds. Particularly i am interested that's gonna happen with The Miz.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Jericho to go straight back to Ziggler, trying to break Barrett and Ortons record for most matches together. Jericho V Ziggler will be a world title match at mania after he cashes in on ADR in the opening match.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Seems like Jericho-Ziggler build will begin. I think they didn't start building it yet because of Jericho's absence.

Lesnar-HHH stuff should be good and looking forward to see what they do with Undertaker-Punk and Cena since Rock isn't there this week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HEELKris said:


> RAW is gonna be terrible. Fagdango doesn't debut, Brock accepts HHH's challenge (what a surprise), Rhodes Scholars job to NAO... fpalm


Dont forget Orton vs Barrett for the 101st time.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Not seen one for a while so I'll give odds of 2/1 for an Orton vs Barrett match.

Big Show vs Sheamus is 4/6 and the special is Brodus Clay / Tensai vs Team Hell No at a whopping 8/1!

edit; didn't even see that post above me. WAVELENGTH!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Excited for this RAW just because it's the road to WM. Brock appearing should be good, looking forward to some build to his match at WM. Interested to see what Punk has to say this week, since he has his match with Taker at WM hopefully it won't be his "I am the best in the world etc." promo.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Triple h vs brock will steal the show.as for taker vs punk the feud is just pointless.

Excepting cena to confuse us all with dwayne is not rock kinda promo.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking forward to whatever Punk, Heyman, and Lesnar end up doing. With Rock gone it's gonna make this week's RAW more enjoyable.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This year's Road to Wrestlemania is so bland. I'm only looking forward to CM Punk's feud with Taker.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So, will Heyman be involved with both Punk and Lesnar tonight?

Or maybe they'll come out all together. :mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So, will Heyman be involved with both Punk and Lesnar tonight?
> 
> Or maybe they'll come out all together. :mark:


My god I hope we see that at some point.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thing I'm most looking forward to?

Paul Bearers tribute.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Good point. Taker will play a big role in the tribute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe one tribute at the beginning of the show, and one really good one after the show airs.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Shield getting retribution against Show. Punk promo with Taker perhaps. Definitely a Brock/Heyman promo. NAO vs The Rhodes Scholars. Another Faaaaan daaaaaan Gooooooh pearl. I have to admit, in all the fuckery the WWE often dumps upon me(us), there's some times where I can just sit back and enjoy what's coming. Today is one of those days. Now if only we had a decent diva's division and Ziggler would start winning again, I'd be all good...

EDIT: Almost forgot about Moody. That's gonna be emotional for sure....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

- Brock will accept the challenge, they will brawl.
- Outlaws to beat Rhodes Scholars in a few minutes.
- Fandango to not debut AGAIN and keep doing this bullshit schtick of his.
- Punk to be the only good part of the show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag champs need opponents, US and IC champions need opponents. Shield vs. Orton/Sheamus/Show needs to be confirmed, Jericho/probably Ziggler needs to be confirmed, Ryback/Mark "Ratings" Henry needs to be confirmed. Del Rio/Swagger needs to be kept on Smackdown this week.

I'm so gone on the Rock/Cena program that I don't care what happens with it. Rock can come and go as he wants, Cena can call him Dwayne all he wants. 

Ready for unk2HHH2:ziggler3:taker:heyman


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Thing I'm most looking forward to?
> 
> Paul Bearers tribute.


Good point. 

Other than that, I really am not interested in the show tonight. Maybe somewhat curious to see New Age Outlaws again, but everything else is just not exciting to me considering very little of the buildup for WrestleMania is interesting.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol at the Rock not showing up through the entire Wrestlemania buildup pretty much. We could have gotten so many better things then this shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maybe one tribute at the beginning of the show, *and one really good one after the show airs*.


That'll probably what will happen, then they will show it on wwe.com or something :no:


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

No Rock? Fuck. Now all their is to look foward to is Lesnar and Orton.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Just thought i'd throw this out there since I didn't see another thread on the first few pages. I believe Americans put their clocks forward yesterday (10th) so for UK fans tonight, Raw will start at 00:00 instead of 01:00, as listed on sky sports.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Nice going.
I forgot about this and the PPV last year. Missed the preshow.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Thanks for that, I would have missed the first hour otherwise


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

You're welcome. ;P and also, it'd be nice if we could keep this somewhat close to the top of the page, or atleast add it somewhere people can see it. I know no one wants to miss Brodus Clay dancing and 20+ minutes of recaps/commercials in that first hour. ;x


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The most random tweet ever? :

Gucci Mane ‏@gucci1017
@cmpunk yo! Good wrestler!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a feeling Raw is going to be sort of off tonight. No Rock appearing as well for next two weeks.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Thank God! Staying up until 4 is grim.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Oh yeah I noticed on twitter the USA clocks had their time change thanks for the heads up OP. UK fans midnight Raw starts


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Oh, and NXT (the _real_ A show!) is at 11pm.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure if I'm going to watch. I just can't get into their shows anymore. First hour isn't even over and I'm bored.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Will watch for Lesnar, Cena and Orton. Shame about no ROCK.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll have it on but won't be watching it exclusively. Will prob get bored and turn it off.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Excellent, normally can't watch any of RAW as I have to be up early Tuesday morning. Should be able to catch the 1st hour now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Could have given us a heads up last week Cole :cole3

Thansk OP


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rock is not appearing for two weeks? Dolph Ziggler, Antonio Cesaro and Wade Barrett better get prepared to get pounded in the buttchecks by Cena in the next few weeks. Cody and Sandow aren't safe either.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

good find buddy


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Really looking forward to that Rhodes Scholars and NOA match.

Gonna be interesting if they dig low and have Punk make mention to Paul Bearer's untimely passing. Or what they have in general for that. Same with Brock Lesnar's response to Triple H.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The most random tweet ever? :
> 
> Gucci Mane ‏@gucci1017
> @cmpunk yo! Good wrestler!!


:lmao what the?

edit: talking about tweets:



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> 
> Might see how fat I can get for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably watching for Lesnar and to see what they're doing with Cena. Shame that Rock is not on RAW after the awesome segment last week but when you think about it, it's for the better because you leave viewers waiting for more and not overexpose the program when you have 4 more weeks to the PPV. They covered pretty much every major aspect last week.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Spoiler: The midcard champions and the MITB holder will job again tonight. #Shitbooking #WWECreativeLogic


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll watch for Daniel Bryan..I'm kind of amused with how far down they're taking Ziggler too. Comical really. Lesnar? We'll see what he does..I don't expect anything great or anything. I don't care about Cripple H. Taker tonight? That should be interesting too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No Rock? Maybe that'll mean we get a couple longer matches. (Y) Sadly we'll probably just get Cena hyping Shitstorm II this week.

Jericho plz.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for a good show tonight, looking forward to seeing Cena, Brock/Triple H, Punk/Undertaker, Team Hell No and the BOSS that is Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Cheers for the info.  I might end up watching tomorrow anyway but at least I can give this thread a bump!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Meh, not excited about RAW. I was more pumped for Wrestlemania last years, but this year it's just meh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Think we'll see Henry and Ryback try and outdo each other again tonight.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Yeah thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> Spoiler: The midcard champions and the MITB holder will job again tonight. #Shitbooking #WWECreativeLogic


Cena needs something to do while The Rock is gone. Is say Barrett or Cesaro job to him tonight but of course you can't count Dolph out.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks  thought they didn't go forward till the end of the month though? :/


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*



kingfunkel said:


> Thanks  thought they didn't go forward till the end of the month though? :/


Honestly, I didn't know that they went forward either until I saw that RAW was listed on sky to start at 00:00 tonight. I'm sure they did though because I run 4 clocks on the side of my desktop.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EST is usually 5 hours behind (currently 4), PST is usually 8 hours behind. (currently 7)

Maybe someone American can C/D?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Really. Very Pleasing


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Is The Undertaker scheduled for tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is The Undertaker scheduled for tonight?


Pretty sure he is


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

*I'm thinking of staying up for this seeing as I won't be able to watch it otherwise till thursday night.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

*Post it in the Raw thread as well.*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Wish it would stay like this forever


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

I missed arks match last night cos of this shit so I already knew but thanks for reminder, gonna be an hour early til the end of march too.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Oh, and NXT (the _real_ A show!) is at 11pm.


Oh yeah the A show where the next top diva is Paige :mark:


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Thank you very much !


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bel Air said:


> I'll have it on but won't be watching it exclusively. Will prob get bored and turn it off.


Yeah same here. WWE really sucks these days. Nothing special.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

12am start time for UK fans as USA have changed clocks to summertime. 

I want to see Brock kick ass tonight come on give us something


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I wonder if the Jericho and Shield Mania matches will be set up tonight. With 4 episodes left, I'd certainly hope so.

Bring on the usual suspects (Punk, Bryan, Cesaro, Heyman, Lesnar, Jericho, Henry, Shield).


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

William "Paul Bearer" Moody's sons Michael and Daniel are in Indianapolis and will be at tonight's Raw. Whether they appear on camera or not, we have not heard, but they are there and will be visiting with the WWE crew. 
One would assume Raw will feature the video tribute to Paul Bearer that popped up last week on Facebook. 

Thanks to Mike Larsen. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/76025/raw-update.html?p=1


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-shoot-marathon-of-movies-from-past-wrsetler-



> --As of yesterday, the plan for Raw (which often gets torn apart on Monday) was to confirm Sheamus & Big Show & Randy Orton vs. The Shield, and to do a bigger tease for Mark Henry vs. Ryback. There was also supposed to be a major C.M. Punk promo as well as obviously the Brock-HHH segment.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Man I miss the 2-hour format. I don't wanna sit through 3 hours tonight. I think I'll just pause it at 8 and start watching at 9 so I can fast-forward.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is Big Show a face now?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Major CM Punk promo? So, the usual. 

CM GOD.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Warrior said:


> Is Big Show a face now?


I think they're teasing a face turn.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

When do you guys change your clocks?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

1-hour earlier start today. Awesome!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How long until Raw start??? clock moved minus 1 hour here so im confused.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

It's in 1 hour 55 minutes.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*



chargebeam said:


> When do you guys change your clocks?


"you guys" being who? Americans? English?

UK's go foward on the 31st March this year I believe. (3? weeks of RAW an hour early! woo)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Looking forward to the Punk promo/Punk-Taker promo, and Lesnar-Heyman promo. Also wonder what they'll do with Cena this week since Rock's not there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is Taker at Raw tonight?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? clock moved minus 1 hour here so im confused.


One hour back from what it normally is.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BROCK


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> "you guys" being who? Americans? English?


Yup I meant English because in Canada we switched yesterday as well


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*

Not everyone here is from the UK.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw UK time. (00:00 tonight)*



HEELKris said:


> Not everyone here is from the UK.


Wow, thanks for the protip. We need you around more often to tell us shit otherwise we'll all be lost!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I really hope bellas don't return tonight. They're only twins I can think of in WWE(don't know if the tweet by a wwe person I saw had anything to do with raw or just a random tweet bout twins)


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

Any big returns or good matches tonight on Raw? What will happen on Raw? Anything good?
:vince5 ? :hbk2 ? :jeff1 ? :batista2 ?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

Space Mountain , long line and Kaitlyn. Wooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

:taker :brock :HHH :cena2 unk


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

Max moon is returning to replace Punk, thus conquering The Undertaker at WrestleMania


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*










Nope, still nothing. Its only a couple of hours away lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

Goldberg will return and challenge Ryback to a Sandwich-on-a-pole match
Punk will be attended by Paul Heyman in a Paul Bearer costume
f'AAAAAHHHHHn .... d'AAAAAAHHHHHHHHn ... Goo will challenge Mandingo
Triple H will make an ad break for incontinentia-pills
Rock will be at home switching the channel after the first few minutes
Khali will make a hurricanrana on Mark Henry
Oh, and Ziggler will lose against Hornswoggle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



dxbender said:


> I really hope bellas don't return tonight. They're only twins I can think of in WWE(don't know if the tweet by a wwe person I saw had anything to do with raw or just a random tweet bout twins)


There's always GYMANI. :side:


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So it's at 1AM for us GMT+1'ers?
Just checking because doing math makes me faint.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

HHH and Brock will be in the ring all of a sudden Brendon walkers theme hit the crowed goes mad and he is added to the match


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*



> Spoilers for Raw tonight?


It'll be another painfully average & forgettable show.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler alert: Brock won't accept HHH s challenge


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol your laptops or computers should tell you the right time. Well at least mine adjust automatically.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

hay guise wut time duz rawr start!?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is Taker at Raw tonight?


Yes.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I lost interest in Lesnar appearing at RAW after he was attacked by HHH. Not interested in HHH vs Lesnar at all. Looking forward to Jericho's return. hope he appears.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yay an early finish. Means I get 3 hours sleep instead of 2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> hay guise wut time duz rawr start!?


58 minutes 

Can't wait for the Paul Bearer Tribute. :sad:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Clique said:


> 58 minutes
> 
> Can't wait for the Paul Bearer Tribute. :sad:


You should make a sticky on RAW start times :kobe3


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Spoiler alert: Brock won't accept HHH s challenge



Does this mean Brock vs Bo dallas?! :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers for Raw tonight?*

You know what you're not going to see tonight? Entrances!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck, with WWE's history of putting together really excellent video packages, the Paul Bearer tribute might be genuinely too upsetting to watch


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> hay guise wut time duz rawr start!?


Where you from?


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cena v Swagger tonight IMO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They're planning a BIGGER tease for Ryback/Henry? If they wanted to tease things, do it a few weeks ago. Now is the time to confirm things, not screw around.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know what their doing for Paul bearer? I really hope Taker or Kane say something.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Anyone think that tonight could be the beginning of this?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Warrior said:


> Where you from?


Parts Unknown


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Watching NXT and wondering when this show became the best part about Monday nights watching wrestling.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They need to confirm the complete WM card. At least 90% of it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> Parts Unknown


Did the time change there as well? It seems most people in this forum are freaking out about the time change.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*HUGE* Spoiler for RAW tonight. 

→ Don't click if you don't want to be spoiled! ←



Spoiler: Big News


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What if Raw doesn't even mention PB?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> *HUGE* Spoiler for RAW tonight.
> 
> → Don't click if you don't want to be spoiled! ←
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind it if they threw that guy in the ring with Brock.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



RKO_THUG said:


> What if Raw doesn't even mention PB?


That would be strange to me, considering he was a big part in the careers of 2 of their biggest stars, he was with WWE for 2 decades. I'd be amazed if nothing is said.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> *HUGE* Spoiler for RAW tonight.
> 
> → Don't click if you don't want to be spoiled! ←
> 
> ...


Have you seen the Ric Flair 5-hour Commercial?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> That would be strange to me, considering he was a big part in the careers of 2 of their biggest stars, he was with WWE for 2 decades. I'd be amazed if nothing is said.


I'd say he was a big part of 3 stars, throw in Mankind.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I'd say he was a big part of 3 stars, throw in Mankind.


I was going to say Mankind, but I ended up editing out. I wasn't watching WWE around the time of his debut.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

RevolverSnake said:


> Fandango is the main reason to watch.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think the announcers should continue to mangle Fandango's name on purpose, so we *never* have to see him, and then Vince gets disgusted and boots him off the show for good :agree:
Also, Ryback and Mark Henry should team up to *destroy* Brock Lesner, once and for all. The Rock should come out and break his little toe in the ring, and announce to the World: "Hey it ain't worth this!" And exit the ring, never to appear *again.* :agree:
Triple H should come out and challenge Brock to a winner take all, no holds barred, tables, ladders and chairs in a steel cage match; then look at his script, and say "Oh. wait.. that's next year.." :agree:
John Cena should come out and ask the audience to "..Pause for a moment, in honor of Larry Hagman's(i.e., J.R. Ewing)passing, then say"..By the way, the show is on TNT at 9pm, DST, so everyone at home turn to it now, these matches following mine will be boring as Heck!" :agree:
The Undertaker comes out and points to the "Wrestle Mania 29" sign, then does a soft shoe number. :agree:
Now.. did I leave anyone out?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They might dedicate the show to him. It would be kinda cool to have the Undertaker do some ceremony for him, but that means CM Punk will probably interrupt.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

25 more mins...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker return tonight??


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Won't be watching until the back of 1. Have other things to do first


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



> JohnCena
> Tonight, I have a special treat for #WWEIndianapolis for whomever shows up live. I'll Tout a hint later... @wwe #RTime=NOW


-


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JY57 said:


> -


He's gonna dump shit on them instead of people in the ring?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JY57 said:


> -


fpalm. Sounds awful already.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Clobberin' said:


> Anyone think that tonight could be the beginning of this?


I hope not I'm looking forward to Swagger vs. Del Rio besides Swagger is supposed to reclaim American by winning the World Title


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JY57 said:


> -


Is he gonna give a speech about how he will never lose again?

:cena2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JY57 said:


> -


Sounds like something for when the cameras aren't rolling for RAW, honestly. Probably something dark match related or after RAW goes off the air.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



> JohnCena
> Tonight, I have a special treat for #WWEIndianapolis for whomever shows up live. I'll Tout a hint later... @wwe #RTime=NOW


20 Minute Promo


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is the rock advertised for this monday night raw? if no, then i predict a 2.7 rating.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JY57 said:


> -


I don't have a good feeling about that.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I hope not I'm looking forward to Swagger vs. Del Rio besides Swagger is supposed to reclaim American by winning the World Title


Could easily be 1 on 1 until ziggler cashes in at wrestlemania.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> Is the rock advertised for this monday night raw? if no, then i predict a 2.7 rating.


No, he is not. And i think he's not advertised for the next Monday either.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So if there's no Rock tonight, that means Lesnar? :mark:


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Alim said:


> So if there's no Rock tonight, that means Lesnar? :mark:


Lesnar's replyin to Triple H, they announced that last week on Raw.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Triple H is going to feel the feeling that Brock made him feel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Alim said:


> So if there's no Rock tonight, that means Lesnar? :mark:


Yes, Lesnar is going to be there tonight. He's answering Triple H's challenge..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Raw starts with Takers tribute to Paul Bearer.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The RAW preview on USA just showed that The Undertaker is going to pay tribute to Paul Bearer.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yes so we are getting a Undertaker style ceremony. Would be cool if Kane shows up too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Are they handling the Triple H/Lesnar rematch in exactly the same way they handled the Summerslam match? 

Seriously, they are doing the same segments it seems.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Warrior said:


> Yes so we are getting a Undertaker style ceremony. Would be cool if Kane shows up too.


They better not use it as angle with Punk getting involved. That would be just so cheap.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk will probably interrupt Undertaker's tribute to Paul Bearer.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SP103 said:


> They better not use it as angle with Punk getting involved. That would be just so cheap.


Which is exactly why Punk will show up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SP103 said:


> They better not use it as angle with Punk getting involved. That would be just so cheap.


Seems that way, unless they cut to commercial and nothing happens.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ready 2 rumble in VA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Thing I'm most looking forward to?
> 
> Paul Bearers tribute.


This. Rest of the show looks pedestrian. Am excited to see The Outlaws for a second week in a row though (Y)


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hi guys, I'm here


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Which is exactly why Punk will show up.


I don't know they would use it to get cheap heat tbh. It wouldn't make me hate Punk, it would make me hate WWE for actually allowing that shit to be on TV.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Warrior said:


> Seems that way, unless they cut to commercial and nothing happens.


I don't care if they do it later, like in a few weeks with Punk talking about the Urn ect.. as long as the Moody family members are cool with it.. But not right off the bat. Hell the guy was supposed to be in my hometown this weekend for a local wrestling show..


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Hi guys, I'm here


WOO HEELKRIS


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

bracing for imminent tear jerker video package about paul bearer.

If there's one thing WWE still does right, it's a video package.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk comes out smoking a cigar, opens the urn, and uses it as an ash tray. before throwing the ashes at taker and then beating him down while blind...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cody2 my body is ready


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm in!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Not long now boys and girls!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> This. Rest of the show looks pedestrian. Am excited to see *The Outlaws* for a second week in a row though (Y)


:mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Heyman to start the show I reckon.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here we go!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP Bearer


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ohhhh YEEESSSSSSSS!

RIP Paul! A legend!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

 R.I.P Paul


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer's video package. :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey a Paul Bearer tribute. Nice, keep it classy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Which is exactly why Punk will show up.


I agree they will ahve a legit tribute at the start of the show, a video. 

Then make an angle out of the taker tribute.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP Paul...


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oooooooooooh yeeeeessss!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This man legit made me wet myself when I was a kid...:sadpanda


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Nice to see WWE paying tribute to Paul Bearer.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh no, they gon' make me cry


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I sense some tears will be flowing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer was awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer scared the shit out of me as a kid. RIP.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Goosebumps. I have goosebumps right now. Awesome video package.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

R.I.P the GOAT Manager Paul Bearer.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I like both Punk and Taker..but they need to actually respect Paul's death..just have Taker and Kane do a promo and end it


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well done WWE, perfect way to start the show!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP Paul


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer RIP.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

First thing I saw was Brodus in the Paul Bearer tribute. ugh.

Shit, now Miz. 

Nice video for him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Really, really good video package here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Feels like Punk is gonna come out after this video package and be an asshole.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Classy tribute from WWE.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm guessing this will end with an announcement of a HOF induction. Well deserved if thats the case.

Great package.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP Paul Bearer


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I wish I didn't see that.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That tribute was great. RIP Paul


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YES THIS IS WRESTLING...BUT HE WAS A NICE GUY BEHIND IT ALL.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RIP Paul Bearer, legend that gave us memories I will never forget.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol who the hell cares 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

UNDERTAKER :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why was Paul Bearer awesome? 

In my mind, The Undertaker, Kane, & Mankind all benefited by association to him. Three of the greatest gimmicks of all time can be tied back to him. That says a lot.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great video package.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

dat tribute....

dat Undertaker!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Nothing excites me more then Undertaker's Dong


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That was a nice video.

Taker time


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

R.I.P Paul Bearer


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Undertaker coming out after Paul Bearer tribute. Well done WWE, well done.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm glad WWE is doing this Paul was more than just a manager in 1997 and 1998 he was quite possibly the second best mic worker next Austin the emotion he created in the whole Kane is coming feud was quite somthing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DONG!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lovely video package.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

GOAT is here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I really hope they just pay their respects and not have Punk say anything stupid about this.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

damn it undertaker walk faster u goof


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

and now Undertaker right after the tribute. Sweet, but I wonder if he's bringing back the urn


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAH UNDATAKAH!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:mark:

sadly, thats the only tribute we get. Now punk's gunna interrupt a speech from taker about Paul. I guess it'll be ok as long as there's nothing too insulting said.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

great video package. legit :sadpanda

:mark:Taker 

can't wait to hear his tribute


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Whoever made that "Sheamus is my read Dad" sign is a fucking geek.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Nothing excites me more then Undertaker's Dong


:cool2 I bet.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I was bummed because I won't be home for another 15 minutes. But then I remembered they will show me the opening highlights at least 10 times during the show.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker starting off the show 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Best possible way to kick things off


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sleveless Taker? Me Gusta


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Maybe we could get a non kayfabe segment from Undertaker tonight regarding Paul


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Nothing excites me more then Undertaker's Dong


.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dubbletrousers said:


> Nothing excites me more then Undertaker's Dong


:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker in his promo hoodie!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

He should bring back the urn and say paul bearers ashes are in it


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

CM punk is going to interrupt here


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Damn, Taker takes a lifetime to make his entrance.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What is Taker gonna do?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Urn!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The urn's in the ring. Liking this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

why exactly is raw and hour early tonight


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

dat urn...chills down my spine.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I always felt Undetaker's entrance was a bit too long...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Urn!? Oh shit


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit to far WWE to fucking far.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat urn.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This looks deep


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk to kidnap Paul Bearer......'s urn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Undertaker still has the best intro and theme music of all time IMO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I wonder if they're going to have Punk interrupt this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The urn.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane should be involved in this...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Undertaker's wardrobe is amazing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well this is depressing. Ugh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I miss Brother Love too. His voice in that opening Paul Bearer tribute video was gold. I think he said he can't do that voice anymore because it hurts his throat or something.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Where is Kane


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That moment right there. That got me a little.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is sooo boring, why does his entrance takes so long??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That is a pretty nice tribute.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker and Kane are the last of Old School. Glad they are startomg the show like this.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

PUNK!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DAT URN :mark:

Very classy WWE! RIP Paul.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fucking Punk


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They did it. They really did it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT GOAT


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


> why exactly is raw and hour early tonight


Clocks have been moved back an hour.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dammit PHIL!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH FUCK unk


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So sad...and here comes Punk.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here were go unk2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Goddammit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


> why exactly is raw and hour early tonight


Daylights Savings in America

CALLED IT PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

and back to our regularly scheduled programming....:cornette


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Stay classy, WWE....


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Can't believe they actually went ahead with Punk interrupting this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Please don't say anything stupid.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I knew it. :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao Punk is such an asshole. I love it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You knew that was gonna happen


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

No way. Someone called it.
Damn, they'll use anything for heat


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol. We all saw it coming.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HOODIE VS HOODIE!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

C.m. Punk....i fucking knew it... Shit fixin' to get real


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well it happened.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Am I the only one who really fucking can't stand cm punk?


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BOOO.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck my streams dead!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I knew it....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder if they're going to have Punk interrupt this.


Guess I was right. Classy, WWE. Classy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is going to be a good back and forth.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And the most predictable moment of the night....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

For the love of god plz don't make this offensive.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Best in the World


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh Jesus. CM Punk gettin' dat heel heat!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit is it bad that I'm not shocked?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The heat they want him to draw


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I marked for this shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf? No Kane???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FUCKKKKK


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well that answers that....


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE have to give their heels heat in the most classless ways possible.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol @ Punk.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry hitting the nail on the head right here disrespectful


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What a douche. Still needs stuff like this to get over.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How could Punk even agree to do this?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Excellent way to get heat
Wish they didnt do it though


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Don't start bitching


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hope Linda McMahon dies soon and someone instantly makes it a storyline just to show the fucking low ball class they have sometimes...

Edit: ANd someone rapes her corpse in the storyline too. Just to put the cherry on top of the shit sundae.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I guess a coffin is going to be rolled out and out pops paul heyman dressed as paul bearer


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Da heat.. You know you ain't right for that!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> I miss Brother Love too. His voice in that opening Paul Bearer tribute video was gold.


IIIIIII LOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE YYYYEEEEEEEWWWWWWW!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This should be good.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Am I the only one who really fucking can't stand cm punk?


Nope! Not by a long shot. You can add me to that list.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Anything to get him booed, huh Vince?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL Punk!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cant wait to wake up tomorrow and see a 1000pg thread about how Punk is aweful and disrespectful.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

... at WM! LOL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:bosh4

I'm sorry, I like punk, and yes im sure that all sides agreed to it. It doesnt make it fucking classy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And I thought he was going to be classy, good job WWE


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

told ya so...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just tuned it. Gonna have to look up that video.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

sorry for your loss............at wrestlemania, that is gold


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SP103 said:


> I hope Linda McMahon dies soon and someone instantly makes it a storyline just to show the fucking low ball class they have sometimes...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just bring me the Shield asap so I can stop watching this basic show and watch the Breakfast Club.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dinobot said:


> Can't believe they actually went ahead with Punk interrupting this.


Eh, it was corny anyway. 'Taker doing that stupid pose to an urn & a Titantron graphic. The opening video was the real tribute.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Imagine if Punk won :lmao


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I like CM Punk. But this is in way low class storyline and move.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk getting good heat.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I think William Moody would've loved what just happened


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

CM punk chant :lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Saw that coming a mile away as well.

I get what they are doing, but do they really need to have Punk interrupt every thing just to get heat?

Also, I wonder if they will have Kane do anything. That would have been something to see Kane walk out instead of Punk, but nope... they gotta hype this match that they could have done in the third hour.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Now its just Punk with that heat, no Lebron boy."


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They're cheering him :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

CM Punk chant starting? Wow fans, really? lol.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lmao, such a prick


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I love it, WWE gets edgy, people fucking whine.

hahahaha


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Xevoz said:


> And I thought he was going to be classy, good job WWE


It's a fucking fictional TV program, get over it. It's not real, it was a nice tribute, then they transitioned into kayfabe.

Some of you idiots feeling like this is insulting are just stupid little marks. Do you really think Paul would'ave wanted WWE to break kayfabe or dedicate an entire segment just to him without doing respect to selling the story?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk being a douche. Still gets cheered


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE just couldnt help themselves. They had to let Punk mention Paul one way or the other


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I fucking love how WWE tries to do all the 'edgy' things that fans don't actually want. FFS


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

basically confirming Punk has no chance at winning at WM. He's getting all the heat he can take handle right now, no need for him to get more at mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Isnt Paul Bearer kanes father or was it the same mother? I always forget


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I KNEW IT!! I KNEW THEY'D GO THERE!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

boos and smarks chanting CM Punk, now You Suck chants from the kids


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well that could have gone a lot worse...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Still getting cheers LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*Bitch.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You suck chants lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Imagine if Punk won :lmao


Yeah, imagine... that's all you're gonna get with that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh4
> 
> I'm sorry, I like punk, and yes im sure that all sides agreed to it. It doesnt make it fucking classy.


Let Taker say some words about Paul, at least. :no:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Where's DAT heel heat? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is the camera man high?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The hell was that camera angle? :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Oh Paul Bearer died, we can use that" :vince5


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, that promo could've been more but oh well


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Show vs. Seth Rollins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow the undertaker is fat lmao......Undertacos???????????


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt Paul Bearer kanes father or was it the same mother? I always forget


same mother


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Audible Punk chants. Impressive.

And Rollins in singles match? :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Just bring me the Shield asap so I can stop watching this basic show and watch the Breakfast Club.


Looks like you get your wish, lil' lady! Big Show Vs. Rollins in a 1v1 match, randomly. :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Certainly could've been worse at least.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rollins with the BLACK OUT AND SHOW :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Show vs Rollins :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I never get offended by anything. I wasn't offended by that. Calm down people.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Actually I'm surprised...Punk didn't say anything disgraceful.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

At least it wasn't *too* disrespectful Hutz Heels gonna heel as they say

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So is Undertaker going to talk at all this return or what? smh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Classless. Coming from a Punk mark, too.

Fucking classless.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TheKaiser said:


> It's a fucking fictional TV program, get over it. It's not real, it was a nice tribute, then they transitioned into kayfabe.


No shit man. Still doesn't make it classy using a death for cheap heat and storyline reasons. Other ways to get heat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

A single match for the shield. YES YES YES
Seth better go over.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

A singles match for The Shield? :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well there was a piss poor way to end an opening segment. Just cut to a Big Show match screen?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

To anyone complaining, come on now. this is professional wrestling. it's supposed to blur the line and come off as disrespectful to some. that's the point of having bad guys!


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Its like his death was planned for Punk heat, HIS DEATHS A WORK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE are so desperate when it comes to their heels. 

And Rollins will get killed by a guy who should have called it a day 10 years ago. Fuck the future.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That segment was pointless.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This match could be really cool if they don't book Rollins like a chump.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

that was a beautiful introduction.. it really was

say what you will but i didn't post, i didn't visit the internet, from the opening tribute, to undertaker entering the ring to pay silent tribute, to cm punk cutting his promo

brilliantly done by the wwe


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So that's it? Just that?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Some of you are real pussies.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh4
> 
> I'm sorry, I like punk, and yes im sure that all sides agreed to it. It doesnt make it fucking classy.


I doubt Paul Bearer's family agreed to it. This is even lower than the Lawler return angle.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt Paul Bearer kanes father or was it the same mother? I always forget


yeah Paul is Kane's father and him and Taker share the same mother


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That would of happened in the Attitude Era and no one would of cared.

Oh well.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Someone's probably already making a thread about Punk "being disrespectful". People saw that coming anyway.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL @ saying CM Punk is disrespectful. You expected something else? Paul Heyman faked a damn heart attack...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ok opening segment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Buckley said:


> I love it, WWE gets edgy, people fucking whine.
> 
> hahahaha




thats not "edgy"...that's classless fucking shit to get someone cheap heat.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

CM Punk just interrupted a tribute regarding the death of Paul freakin' Bearer, and he still got a good portion of the crowd to chant his name. Just let the man be a tweener already.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Enormous heat for Punk, suppose that comes with the territory of what he's interrupting, but still incredible. 

Promo was short but really good and to the point, and most importantly he didn't disrespect Bearer and go deep on the death.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Surprised they let that end without Taker sayiing anything. Oh well.

Show/Rollins? Hope Amber is ready for her boy to take a whipping.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So is Undertaker going to talk at all this return or what? smh


I guess Jericho is a trend setter.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Buckley said:


> I love it, WWE gets edgy, people fucking whine.
> 
> hahahaha


24 hours later isn't edgy it is disrespectful. Imagine Steph died, do you think HHH would cash in on that 24hrs later and have someone do an angle to get heat? No chance. Vince is and will always be a scumbag.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Weak stuff. Is this new version of Taker a mute?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WAsn't too bad.

Truth be told though, only thing that really annoys me is that Punk is too good a heel for such cheap heat. But whatever.

Why does the smallest guy in the Shield have to face Show?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great opening segment. I still get goosebumps whenever Undertaker does his entrance.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

CM will get tombstoned later.

Lol @ people saying Taker is fat.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Soupman Prime said:


> Cant wait to wake up tomorrow and see a 1000pg thread about how Punk is aweful and disrespectful.


Legit laughed at this. Well done!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I guess we now know who gets the first singles push from The Shield

Step up Seth Rollins!!

I am praying this isn't a squash match for big show


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And for the 3rd week in a row, I want a Jack Daniels Burger from T.G.I. Dammit Advertising!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I never get offended by anything. I wasn't offended by that. Calm down people.


My feed crapped out on me for a bit, but I'm assuming he didn't say anything as bad as or worse than 'Eddie Guerrero is in HELL,' so I'm not gonna get up in arms about it.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I can't take these threads anymore, one minute WWE is too PG, now it's classless? It was a nice tribute and not at all disrespectful. Get the fuck over it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So is Big Show a face again or?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Anyone else feel that just got cut off (hence the weird camera angle)? I wonder if @WWE got bombarded by "classless" comments..


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I think it's cute they edited in those "YOU SUCK" chants.

Please. The crowd literally went from almost more cheers than boos to "You suck"? Especially right after it just suddenly was outbursted.

WWE still trying to edit in things is adorable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

If I were 10 years old and got The Miz for my birthday, I'd actually be disappointed, lol.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

that was quite tame from punk, thought they would have had him rip into bearer like they did with lawler after his heart attack, honestly i'm shocked


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> That segment was pointless.


Not really. It builds up more heat at CM Punk & adds more fuel to the rivalry with The Undertaker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FOLDING CHAIR WITH ROCK AND CENA'S FACE ON IT. LET'S SLAP A $80 PRICE TAG ON IT!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I knew he wouldn't come out and flat out insult Bearer, that would be to much. The interference was perfect, I had a feeling they were going to do that. I'm sure Taker will make his presence felt before the end of the night.

Very excited to see Rollins in action.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ugh so fucking pissed that Rollins is gonna get squashed here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk got no heat. They were chanting his name for God's sakes.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ToddTheBod said:


> That would of happened in the Attitude Era and no one would of cared.
> 
> Oh well.


There's was a lot of stupid shit in the AE. Don't refer to it as some perfect period.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Xevoz said:


> No shit man. Still doesn't make it classy using a death for cheap heat and storyline reasons. Other ways to get heat.


when the hell did you start watching wrestling? You remember when they used Eddie's death (twice) for heat on heels?

There's no "cheap heat" unless you're a pretentious prick that thinks they know the business better than the guys in the ring. They are trying to get you to hate the heel, if it pisses you off in real life, then they accomplished their job well.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

undertaker a bitch. Never done shit, just stood there.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

As said earlier, it transitioned nicely from the tribute to kayfabe. Punk didn't cross any line with his promo either. All in all a well done segment but not spectacular


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought it was well done. Great tribute to PAUL Bearer and some heat for Punk. I'm sure Paul Bearer wouldn't want it any other way... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I missed the opening segment and I'm sure WWE will show it again but can anyone tell me what happened?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Show-Rollins, Orton-Ambrose and Sheamus-Reigns all tonight? :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

First Shield singles match, and it's Rollins vs Big Show. Glued to the screen right here..


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

As disappointing as it is they did that, I'm just pleased there wasn't anything horribly disrespectful said on top of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ToddTheBod said:


> So is Big Show a face again or?


Well he will be facing the shield with Sheamus and Orton


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> I guess we now know who gets the first singles push from The Shield
> 
> Step up Seth Rollins!!
> 
> I am praying this isn't a squash match for big show


Hahaha @ push. This is just one of 3 matches where The Shield will get destroyed individually.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer loved and understood the nature of the biz, I bet he'd get a kick from knowing his (real)death would be included in an angle.
You can bet when Vince finally goes they'll get at least a year of stories and promos out of it.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

During commercial. What a joke the WWE is. Why?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane my ..... tho


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm glad they let Kane come out at least.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dam right you show em Kane


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HAHAHAHA CM Punk almost got chokeslammed off the stage

BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat Dueling chants. unk


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yay Kane!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LMAO KANE!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Punk got no heat. They were chanting his name for God's sakes.


What about the 'you suck' chant?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk vs. Kane tonight. Make it no holds barred.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Red Retard.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well at least Kane came.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great start to Raw.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So, Kane vs Punk later tonight?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Good to see One of the Shield members in singles action


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane gonna kill a bitch!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane gonna bury punk. :kane


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane vs. Punk tonight?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol @ Alex Riley


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Santino: Did you check the Pepsi machine?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

KANE 'BOUT TO GET HIM SOME!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hope kane says... "MAH DADDI!"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TheKaiser said:


> when the hell did you start watching wrestling? You remember when they used Eddie's death (twice) for heat on heels?
> 
> There's no "cheap heat" unless you're a pretentious prick that thinks they know the business better than the guys in the ring. They are trying to get you to hate the heel, if it pisses you off in real life, then they accomplished their job well.


And did I ever say I was happy with those? Say your family member died a couple of days ago and WWE decided to use him/her for cheap heat would you be in consensus with it?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bo Dallas :lol


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why the fuck did they not just show this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane running will always be funny to me.

Short Bus Bo.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Haha @ Titus after Alex Riley gets thrown

"OH DANG *laughs*"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Alex Riley buried again.

Bo Dallas to the rescue!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ok bo dallas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dont really like how they making a storyline out of a death


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Epic trolling by Punk. 

LOL @ Alex Riley making it on TV only to be tossed around by Kane.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit is anyone else glad that we didn't have to see what would've been a torturous promo?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Completely pointless segment, especially when they used the tribute as a way to get heat.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Most relevant Alex Riley has been in ages.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bo fucking Dallas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

punk gunna lose to 3 AE legends in the first 4 months of 2013...pretty amazing. 

Kane, Undertaker and Rock will have all bested Punk by the end of Wrestlemania.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

IT'S BO DALLAS!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Get off my screen Bo Dallas.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"That's your boy" :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bo Dallas!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Who the fuck is PCM Punk??


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why wouldn't they do that before the commercial break? They show us everything that's on the Active APP anyway, so why do we even have to download it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Where's PC Punk?" :lol


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Riley got pwnt.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bo Dallas GOAT!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Hahaha @ push. This is just one of 3 matches where The Shield will get destroyed individually.


guarantee you ROMAN REIGNS will be the one doing the destroying

Roman Reigns = WWE Champion sometime in 2013-14

bet on it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I marked for that Kane segment for a bit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well, Bo Dallas got TV time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WHERE IS PCM PUNK

And Kane's pissed off but Taker isn't? AND WE COULDN'T SHOW THAT LIVE?


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

KANE SAID PC CUNK


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Flame of Olympus said:


> I missed the opening segment and I'm sure WWE will show it again but can anyone tell me what happened?


CM Punk interrupted Undertaker's tribute to Paul Bearer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This the same Kane who left Paul locked up in a freezer? :kane


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Anyone else marking out for angry Kane? This is awesome.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh look its bo dallas

Cool to see they involved Kane


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What Punk did was genius. Taker also obviously had no issue with it so none of you should either.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why couldn't they show that on live when it happened?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

the last time we saw Paul Bearer on WWE TV Kane killed him in a freezer... now he is mad about what Punk said.

Call for the continuity manager!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Hounds of Justice? 

Oh Vince and those animal references!

EDIT: Just as I was typing that, Cole called them hornets too! LOL!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"The Shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane is a badass. We need THAT Kane every week dammit!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wrestlemania this year. It will happen.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WHY DIDN'T THEY SHOWED THIS ON TV...DAMN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



DwayneAustin said:


> This the same Kane who left Paul locked up in a freezer? :kane


Fathers and sons -- they fight sometimes.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh no theyre gonna job out the shield


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Alex Riley sighting, Its like where Waldo
I found him, did you


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

kane vs punk the lights go out the undertaker stands behind punk and tombstones him. end off show


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why does WWE think it's a good idea to have relevant stuff happen during commercial breaks and after the show? AREN'T WE SUPPOSED TO JUST SEE THIS STUFF?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So the App, is the new Tout, which was the new Twitter, which was the new facebook page...


The E, keepin up with the kids..


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rollins gonna get a knockout blow? :show


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Disapointing start...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dunmer said:


> Epic trolling by Punk.
> 
> LOL @ Alex Riley making it on TV only to be tossed around by Kane.


Last time he was on he got KO'd by Show. I can see this being a thing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow. We're missing out on lots of storyline to this stupid app.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Looks like Show forgot his Just for Men.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here comes Dino and the boys!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yassss! My body is ready for The Shield.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Kane running will always be funny to me.
> 
> Short Bus Bo.


You know if they made this Bo's theme now that you got me thinkin about it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Imagine if they have the shield enter through the wrestlemania crowd

They obviously won't, but imagine


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



James1o1o said:


> Wrestlemania this year. It will happen.


:lol


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Show turns, literally, every year.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Pierre McDunk said:


> Why does WWE think it's a good idea to have relevant stuff happen during commercial breaks and after the show? AREN'T WE SUPPOSED TO JUST SEE THIS STUFF?


Trying to plug the WWE app.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

im gunna :lol when the WWE has been building the Shield up so strong the last 5 months, only to have one of them squashed on an episode of Raw on the RTWM


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I love this entrance


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Reigns on his own as always :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ugh. squash match inc.

seth rollins doesnt have the physicality to even match up against big show

sigh

im hoping for a roman reigns interference


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wettest Hair in Wrestling = The Shield


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Pierre McDunk said:


> Why does WWE think it's a good idea to have relevant stuff happen during commercial breaks and after the show? AREN'T WE SUPPOSED TO JUST SEE THIS STUFF?


Soon enough they'll only show half a Raw and charge you to watch the rest like DLC.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



KatKayson said:


> Trying to plug the WWE app.


FUCK the WWE app


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Xevoz said:


> And did I ever say I was happy with those? Say your family member died a couple of days ago and WWE decided to use him/her for cheap heat would you be in consensus with it?


If the family member had been in the business for over 30 years and been as dedicated as William Moody, then I'd be okay with it. If they had even been a successful wrestler like Eddie, I'd be okay with it. It's what they loved doing.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Pierre McDunk said:


> Why does WWE think it's a good idea to have relevant stuff happen during commercial breaks and after the show? AREN'T WE SUPPOSED TO JUST SEE THIS STUFF?


They're doing this shit on purpose so they can get people to use there WWE APP. Thats why they keep having commercials every 10 minutes and during matches. I think its complete bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TheWFEffect said:


> WHY DIDN'T THEY SHOWED THIS ON TV...DAMN


So you use their crappy app


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Glad they included Kane in that, even if it was during the break.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

If I ever go to a live event again my sign would be "Don't Forget my Popcorn Shield".

The going through the audience to enter the ring is getting old. Aces and 8's old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lol

MOTY.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Shield becoming less relevant every week :lol

Main event storyline, to being fodder for Big Show! :lmao

Yeah, those guys will definitely be top stars!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WHOOO

GO SHIELD!!!

yes baby

fck him up

das it

knees to the face

FUCK HIM UP!!!

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Show a face? YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

5 STAR MATCH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So Big Show is back to lovable babyface big man?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They were provoked. This is entirely Big Show's fault.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well that match went well...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Ziggler Mark said:


> im gunna :lol when the WWE has been building the Shield up so strong the last 5 months, only to have one of them squashed on an episode of Raw on the RTWM


I stand corrected. Good booking.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hate today's smarks aka Punk fans. Teens thinking it's cool to be rebellious and childish.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Show face turn?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dean Ambrose and Dat wet hair:yum:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


> "The Shaman of sexy" Bo Dallas


HOW DARE YOU!



MECCA1 said:


> Oh no theyre gonna job out the shield


Well we knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Some of you lot really need to grow some balls. It's fucking wrestling. They've always used real life to get heels heat. If you don't like it, fuck off and watch something else. First segment was brilliant.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Believe in the Shield!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat spear.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Spear! Shit that was cool


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

spear! spear! spear!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Use a weapon please...chair maybe?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT FUCKING SPEAR :mark:


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat spear


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great, so instead of just killing Rollins they make Big Show make the entire team look weak...awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why is Show still around? I can't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT RANDOM FACE TURN.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

God, what a vicious spear Regins has!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

No Big Show is not turning face christ.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Hounds of Justice.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I wish they'd put the Shield in an actual storyline instead of just having them randomly attack some superstars.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Boring Raw so far, i hope it gets better....its so sad to see the Undertaker out of shape.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I would mark for a Triple Bomb on Big Show but they should save it to make us pay for it...

*EDIT:* Ok, I marked. Still, that should have been a bigger moment, I feel.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

big show legit looks insanely heavy

LOL!!!! they having a hard time lifting him up


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Time to see the Shield Powerbomb on Big Show


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Tri-Bomb


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I dont see how people can claim it was disrespectful. They did the real tribute before the show started. Paul Bearer worked with WWE for decades, he would have wanted the show to go on. Its not like Punk came out and made fun of his death or anything. You some of you that try to use examples (i.e: what if it was your family member), if i had a family member that was in the business at that level im sure they would have wanted the show to go on as well. These people live for this stuff. It only gets classless IMO if they start degrading the deceased.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat powerbomb. :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Reigns' spear is pretty amazing...also, where are the 3 retards that were standing up to the Shield?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Reigns look is good man, but he moves so awkward/too green

BIG SHOW USED WHITE MIST


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



phreddie spaghetti said:


> I hate today's smarks aka Punk fans. Teens *thinking it's cool to be rebellious and childish*.


*cough*the entire Attitude Era*cough*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

triple power bomb to the big slow, impressive


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Shows head hit that mat damn hard!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

damn


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:kane


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Surprised at that powerbomb


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big show to team with sheamus and orton vs the shield at wm. and squash


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gosh you could tell Undertaker and Punk were really uncomfortable about doing that promo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Coffey said:


> I would mark for a Triple Bomb on Big Show but they should save it to make us pay for it...


I guess you're marking right now


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BOOOOOO


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YASSS GOD!!!! My Shield! I came...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Shield getting good heat. Excellent.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

damn, take notes TNA. aces and eights should be booked this strong. awesome


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

thought big show was gonna sandbag them, dat spit from big show there :lol :lol :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShaggyK said:


> Great, so instead of just killing Rollins they make Big Show make the entire team look weak...awesome.


How'd this work out for you?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'd watch an entire segment of just Reigns yelling.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So Big Show is a face again? :sigh:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I like that Rollins is the only one selling the fact that he was lifting a 450lb giant. Haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Damn it WWE! 

You should have saved the Triple Powerbomb for Wrestlemania so it would be more special! 

They made the same damn mistake at Wrestlemania XX when Cena FU'd Show like 20 times before the event, rendering the moment at Wrestlemania mundane. 

Come on you silly geese!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

what!!!

WHAT?!?!?

all you people who did not believe

all of you who said this was going to be a squash match

WHAT?! WHERE YOU AT HUH?!

BELIEVE IN THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE

Believe in THE SHIELD!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is Big Show currently a face or a heel? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Respect for Big Show taking this kind of bump on TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Reigns :lmao


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That powerbomb is so wack


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well, they actually used Show to get the Shield over. Nicely done, though I am surprised we didn't see Orton/Sheamus. I guess they're delaying making the Mania match.

They might make the match on DAT APP


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Shield looking dominant atm which is always great. The perfect team right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Shield becoming less relevant every week :lol
> 
> Main event storyline, to being fodder for Big Show! :lmao
> 
> Yeah, those guys will definitely be top stars!


They need to keep teh big show some what strong in getting his ass kicked.


MADDOX!!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Believe in The Shield.

Maddox!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Reigns is clearly the best Shield member. Anyone who disagrees is stupid, dumb, and has no friends.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Vickie, make that paper babe


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Show and The Shield over in the same segment. Must be my bday

Now let that be the last we see of them tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk/Kane No DQ match would be very good.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL, "no i'm not."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What a bunch of haters we have here. My shield..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So Vickie is a face now?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yes CM Punk is going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao I love Brad Maddox

D-BRY :bryan


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lol "he choked me..."


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh almost forgot, lesnar on the show = heyman not with punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

oh, a no DQ match? maybe punk isnt losing then.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

what happened to big shows "iron clad" contract mumbo jumbo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

In before Punk buries Kane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Once again Vicki a heel GM making a HEEL face a monster in Kane.
Way to go WWE logic


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big Show is looking worse and worse as far as basic physical fitness. He's going to cross into latter day Andre the Giant territory sooner rather than later...and Big Show is doesn't have the novelty factor because he's on TV every week.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Absolute said:


> Is Big Show currently a face or a heel? I honestly can't remember.


Yes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kane is going to murder Punk tonight. I want to see blood and electrocuted nuts in that match


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Crowd is alive tonight


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DB!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Pop for Bryan!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

GOAT incoming


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'd like to see punk/taker in a casket match at wrestlemania. No dq


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT POP


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I really wish there was a better wrestling program then this. This fucking sucks.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Finally, a crowd that gets involved.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Now here comes this dumb-ass looking Delbert Daniel Bryan.

Hope this match gets time though, it could be good. No one questions Bryan's ability to work.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is a pretty good crowd so far


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



theBIGvalboski said:


> damn, take notes TNA. aces and eights should be booked this strong. awesome


Yeah, so they can do the same thing EVERY WEEK for MONTHS. Isn't that what made Cena hated? Or is it just because he's a face and they're hells?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

cm punk fears a jobber like kane and we're supposed to believe he can beat the undertaker?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk just standing there like a girl...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk you have to face Kane tonight


nuh uh..


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big POP for Bryan...AGAIN


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DRAGON!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Saw the match coming. When are they gonna build up a Bryan match? Its about that time already


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:bryan


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Daniel Bryan vs Ziggler? :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Taker appears at the end. Double chokeslam on punk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wait so Ziggler or Bryan will be getting a win????


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lol tag team champs compete in more singles matches than tag team matches...:vince3

Ziggler gunna get :buried: again....I'm so over their constant start/stop push with Dolph.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lol this Paul Bearer angle is gonna turn everyone face....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wet AJ..... MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Kane is going to murder Punk tonight. I want to see blood and electrocuted nuts in that match


A tad too predictable. Kane will start off hot, but obviously Punk will pull out the win.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And the crowd explodes doe Bryan! 

OH SHIT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lol Bryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh my god, Bryan-Ziggler :mark:

Please, just don't make Ziggler lose this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Punk isn't going to lose to Kane. They have to make him look somewhat strong going into WM.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BURN!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sex joke


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan's beard is starting to grow a beard.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lmao!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DRAGON VS ZIGGLER FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan versus Ziggler! Aweeeesome


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryans face there.

That was funny.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

D-Bry with those quips!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Daniel Bryan is gold.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

AJ Lee = hoeski of the century.

That 18 seconds joke by Bryan is the reason he's the fucking GOAT.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bri-Ziggler. A future WHC Title match for sure


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lasting 18 seconds...LOL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan is still fucking over. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Daniel Bryan looks more and more like Zach Galifianakis from Hangover


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Damn two commercials in 23 minutes. Bryan/Ziggler on free TV = NICE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Can we just give this match a solid 45 minutes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat beard of Bryan's. Just...damn! Is he related to Gimli or a son of Odin?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan's beard is amazing. Manliest man on the roster.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan vs. Ziggler....I will enjoy it


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

they intend to make ziggler tap to bryan?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hoping for a good match between Bryan and Ziggler.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

PLZ BIG E WEAR PANTS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*AJ "don't call me Styles" Lee *


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Mister Hands said:


> Can we just give this match a solid 45 minutes


Absolutely not, Cena has promos to cut :cena2


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Daniel Bryan is great. I hope he wins his match.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan/Ziggler on free TV? sign me up


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan looks terrible....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LadyCroft said:


> *Bo "don't call me Styles" Dallas *


FTFY


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan vs Ziggler. MOTY


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I don't know if I'm watching WWE or just commercials.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LadyCroft said:


> *AJ "don't call me Styles" Lee *


Umm, ok?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Only half an hour in and so far great start, shield beat down, and now Bryan/Ziggler. Not to mention great crowd and Kane vs PUNK no DQ set up for later.

Fantastic start, but what scares me is there's still so much time to fuck it up. So far so good though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



James1o1o said:


> *Bryans face there.*
> 
> That was funny.


He pulled a Hov there










:lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great stuff so far. But it's only been a half hour, so there's still plenty of time to fuck it up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Punk isn't going to lose to Kane. They have to make him look somewhat strong going into WM.


just like they have to make the MITB holder look strong before actually cashing in and winning the title? :bosh4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



XxMetsxX said:


> PLZ BIG E WEAR PANTS


*Pants wouldn't be homosexual enough.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

nuff said










BELIEVE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WELCOME TO RAW IS....COMMERCIALS!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Will they do something with Langston already... or send him back to the minors, he's doin fuck all for anybody at this point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rollins and Ambrose are wearing way too many articles of clothing. The fuck kind of tomfoolery is that?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ambrose's facial expressions are just...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Ziggler Mark said:


> just like they have to make the MITB holder look strong before actually cashing in and winning the title? :bosh4


Agree. That's that WWE logic for you. Never said I could explain it, haha.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Taker to interrupt and cost Punk the match?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> PLZ BIG E WEAR PANTS


Yes the onesie is not cute after age 2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

With Bryan vs Ziggler no matter who wins I'll be happy but I prefer if Ziggler wins.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I guess Langston showing his cheeks is Vinny Mac's idea.

Paul :sad:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brother Bearer. :lmao

Fuckin' Brother Love owns.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jobber entrance for Dolph?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dude looks like he didnt age at all between 1991 and 2013 lol.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer tributes all night. I can dig it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I always appreciated Brother Love's ability to look like the Kool-Aid Man

OH YEAH!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:mark:

saturday morning Superstars is better than the current incarnation of the show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer really is an awesome wrestling name. Just saying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The got damn nightmares I used to have about those two. Jesus.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Aggh shit missed the fucking first segment. Wish I saw this earlier.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hmmm Kane and D-Bryan vs Ziggler and Big E. at mania?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



rikers10 said:


> Taker to interrupt and cost Punk the match?


They should have Punk beat him fast, they need punk to look like a threat to taker IMO


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jobber entrance for the MITB holder...super.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Marking Out for Brother Love. Lol I miss.that guy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Marked for BEARD OFF mention.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Since it's a no DQ match against Kane. I want to see Mick Foley come out as Mankind and give Punk the Mandible Claw...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE mentioning the Beard Off :bryan


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh good, touts later.

Expecting goat jokes from King. Thank you Punk.

Edit: Gnome joke


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E is pointless.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Should be a great match but I see Ziggler winning.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DB to beat Ziggles and then bang AJ in the middle of the ring..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Love Old School Taker. Wish he would wear that same attire again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cool Runnings is making many black women jealous with that booty.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Please, do something with Big E. Langston. He looks like a douchebag.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> Bryan looks terrible....


Your posts are terrible


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Did I hear someone say Big E


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cole3 : "There's a match going on inside the ring? Let me mention how Daniel Bryan's beard is doing on twitter."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> The got damn nightmares I used to have about those two. Jesus.


Yep. Scared the hell out of me when the ministry was form as well.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*the only two on the whole fucking roster that can legit Wrestle*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hell of an european uppercut


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I think Zigglers probably become the most irrelevant MITB holder ever.

Shit, I wish they let Bryan go all out. I just wanna see Bryan wrestle amazin Dazzling circles of greatness around everyone.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh I see why Show turned face...he's appearing on a USA show this week. He'll be heel again after WM.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Tuesday Night Delight" Bo Dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is Brock Lesnar or Rock on this show?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

that match go to end in a dq then Big E Langston and Ziggler go to beat down on Daniel Bryan and set up a tag team title match for wrestlemania 29 and Fandango will like feud with Chris Jericho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow Lawler. You creepy fuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

My god i'm so sick of hearing "A Submission maneuver" from Cole, you'd think after more than a decade of announcing he'd learn a few submissions names. Its like he doesn't even know what a fucking headlock is.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry wants to see some puppies


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Go away, Lawler. Go far, far away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL Lawler :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That awkward silence after the king said he wishes AJ would be wearing a white T-shirt tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Between Lawler being dirtier on commentary and his marking for Fandango I'm beginning to...not revile him so much. I'm sure he'll fuck it up sooner or later.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Crowd is pretty hot tonight, so far!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Dazzler" Bo Dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



WrestlinFan said:


> "The Tuesday Night Delight" Bo Dallas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

STFU Jerry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Big E is pointless.


His point is to make everyone uneasy with his extra medium singlets :jay


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Be a Star, Lawler.



SAMCRO said:


> My god i'm so sick of hearing "A Submission maneuver" from Cole, you'd think after more than a decade of announcing he'd learn a few submissions names.


Better than "a throw," my friend. Better than "a throw."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Wow Lawler. You creepy fuck.


He just did it again. First the white t shirt, now the target line. "Everybody's had a shot"


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Whore jokes at AJ. Funny.

Jesus Ziggler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Another ad?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



phreddie spaghetti said:


> *the only two on the whole fucking roster that can legit Wrestle*


unk unk2


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

No **** but Big Es butt is ....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yeah lets slut shame Cole & Lawler. Classy. 

By the way, she didn't have a relationship with Cena, Kane, or Punk. She expressed romantic interest in them, and Cena fucking played her.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Another ad already? :shaq


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Another commercial? For god's sake, WWE.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm already bored.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



morris3333 said:


> that match go to end in a dq then Big E Langston and Ziggler go to beat down on Daniel Bryan and set up a tag team title match for wrestlemania 29 and Fandango will like feud with Chris Jericho.


Chris Jericho and Fandango in a ballroom dance match at Wrestlemania? I've heard of crazier ideas.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

O look minutes after a commercial break another commercial break.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kissing someone is being in a relationship? I mean I get what they are trying to say but that really isn't the case sometimes.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

More commercials :mark:

Big E. Langston is disgusting.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

perverted uncle jerry :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> Paul Bearer really is an awesome wrestling name. Just saying.


me and most of my friends didnt know what an actual pall bearer was when he first debuted, only realized the pun years later, brilliant name.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So far - meh. Give these guys more time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



WrestlinFan said:


> "The Dazzler" Bo Dallas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"The Guy from The Room" Bo Dallas


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E really likes to lick that large thumb of his kind of kinky.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lawler needs a roundhouse kick to the jugular. I swear.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E's one-piece is almost leaving nothing to the imagination here :delrio


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



VRsick said:


> whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Lawler needs a roundhouse to the throat. I swear.


Your not thinking outside the box. Think bigger


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Thank fuck im not watching raw on my sky planner until about 2ish.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



WrestlinFan said:


> "The Dazzler" Bo Dallas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's not get carried away here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

These commercial breaks really kill the momentum of any match. It's terrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Bo Dallas jokes are old. It was funny at first, but now this shit needs to stop.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



AthenaMark said:


>


How old is AJ ?, she looks terrible here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dugweje said:


> No **** but Big Es butt is ....


Sorry Grant Hill, but this is gay


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big ASS Langston


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



VRsick said:


> whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


Get this on Big E...stat


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> These commercial breaks really kill the momentum of any match. It's terrible.


Agreed. Kills the flow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Lawler needs a roundhouse kick to the jugular. I swear.


I second this... I really wish he would go the fuck on


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Love Old School Taker. Wish he would wear that same attire again.


Same here... I also would love to see Sting wear his old surfer outfit/paint again.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Meanwhile the Khali match will not be interrupted by commercials :vince


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Slam_It said:


> Is Brock Lesnar or Rock on this show?


I believe both are 

Brock definitely


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E's ass is about to swallow the rest of his outfit. *vomits*


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

VRsick said:


> whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


I can't stop laughing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> How old is AJ ?, she looks terrible here.


23 or so.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



VRsick said:


> whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


Poor Maude must have been getting her insides thrusted out


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> How old is AJ ?, she looks terrible here.


14?? am i right?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why the fuck did Cole turn face? Now RAW has no heel commentator, which sucks ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> These commercial breaks really kill the momentum of any match. It's terrible.


Pretty much this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"I don't know how you find his chin."

I don't know how you find your neck, Lawler.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> I believe both are
> 
> Brock definitely


I just saw on my facebook that Rock is in Asia. Don't think he'll make it.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> These commercial breaks really kill the momentum of any match. It's terrible.


Get the WWE app. Its free and it shows everything.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I really need to cut my eyes out after looking at Langston.

Nice D-Bry at the turnbuckle!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This AJ/Ziggler/Langston pairing has got to be one of the most useless things in WWE history.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Why the fuck did Cole turn face? Now RAW has no heel commentator, which sucks ass.


Its Cole and Lawler. It would suck no matter what


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole & Lawler, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! 

Ziggler's headstand headlock puts his full body weight on the move to apply more pressure. He isn't just showing off the be a cocky prick. The hold is meant to be more devastating. OK! 

I know he's a heel, but you don't have to senselessly hate everything he does and try to get heat on him for things that don't warrant it.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Why the fuck did Cole turn face? Now RAW has no heel commentator, which sucks ass.


save_us.JBL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Now trending: Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Big Show"

One of the these things is not like the others...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> How old is AJ ?, she looks terrible here.


That chick is starting to look real rough now. That road life will age you but that's a good thing for her since she used to look about 10.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan knows how to control the crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat kick. So far, a pretty decent match.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



VRsick said:


> whenever i see big E from behind, i think of this.


"Stupid Sexy Big E!"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ugh Big E's ass looks like 2 chocolate covered hams


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> These commercial breaks really kill the momentum of any match. It's terrible.


You're missing an important Texan.... Taker.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

God damn I hate the "reverse the german suplex by running towards the ropes, grabbing onto the ropes and somehow the momentum sends your opponent flying backwards" spot.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just like that.. Punk vs. Taker is now bigger than Cena vs. Rock II.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

AJ aging like she been on depressed binges.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



BigWillie54 said:


> Get the WWE app. Its free and it shows everything.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd honestly rather cut my balls off than download that shit.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hey the crowd's into what they're watching. More of this.

Ice works Ziggler

Near fall! Awesome!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That looked dangerous as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OMG what a counter by ziggler


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Why the fuck did Cole turn face? Now RAW has no heel commentator, which sucks ass.


The commentary is literally dead without the "wrestling god" knowns as JBL they should just let him commentate on all the shows, he's the only one who actually knows what he's talking about and thinks before he speaks unlike the these bufoons doing the commentary right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

If Ziggler had got the win off of that, it would have been an awesome finish to the match.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Shit this match is good


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Woah there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Some wild **** discussion here on Big E.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat big booty ho, Langston.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Headliner said:


> AJ aging like she been on depressed binges.


Who knows, maybe she has


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT WAS THE FUCKING FAMEASSER NOT THE ZIG ZAG


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole, that was NOT the Zig Zag.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole that is NOT the Zig Zag. You always call that the Zig Zag.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This match has really kicked into another gear


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Michael Cole calls the fame asser the zigzag wtf?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Let's go BRYAN! Let's GO BRYAN!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This has been a great match. Commercial breaks have ruined the flow thou.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Camera man needs to do everyone a solid and keep his shots of Langston above the waist


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole just called the Fameasser, the Zig Zag.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*Everybody kicks out of Ziggler's finishers. :lmao*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That wasn't the ZigZag Cole.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



longing4indy said:


> Meanwhile the Khali match will not be interrupted by commercials :vince


in fairness, it's difficult to interrupt a squash match. But surely :vince has considered it in the past.



HEELKris said:


> Why the fuck did Cole turn face? Now RAW has no heel commentator, which sucks ass.


cole is shit, heel or face.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'd honestly rather cut my balls off that download that shit.


Cutting your ball besides download a free app....... your balls must suck it guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

It's not the Zig Zag, Cole.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol Cole called the Fame Asser the ZigZag.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Did this ..... just call the fameasser a Zig Zag?j


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Those ref peripherals.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

what's Ziggler got to do....

no..what's AJ got to do


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E wears less clothing than Tamina. :no:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Boring match so far, i was excpecting a MOTN at least, disapointed.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole always calls that the Zig Zag..

I'm surprised at how sloppy some of the spots were in this match, that sucks.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Zig zag!

Cool match.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ha! Take that Bryan marks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ziggler wins ziggler wins
OMG its his first TV win in close to a year


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LadyCroft said:


> *Everybody kicks out of Ziggler's finishers. :lmao*


:hayden3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck me, the ZigZag finally worked on someone..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Good match. Poor start but stepped up at the end. Glad Ziggler won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



BigWillie54 said:


> Cutting your ball besides download a free app....... your balls must suck it guess.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, you got me there, kid. fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh my God, Dolph won a match! I didn't think that was possible anymore. Everyone always kicks out of all of his shit.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E's got dumps like a truck, truck, truck...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



jerseysfinest said:


> This has been a great match. Commercial breaks have ruined the flow thou.


With the WWE App, you can continue to watch the match during the break.

/Michael Cole.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT....HE WON :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

that's the last win he'll have for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit, Ziggler won a match.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Good fucking match as expected of these two. Give them 20 minutes and we would have a masterpiece on our hands.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bogus


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ziggler wins!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck yes, a Ziggler win!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NOT Ziggler using Kelly Kelly's finisher :troll


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Great finish. 

On a side note Bryan is the only guy Ziggler is allowed to beat in a match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

A FAMEASSER is not a ZIGZAG.
Fuck off Cole.
You've botched the names of The Patriot Act, Winds of Change, Pump-handle Side Slam, etc...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OMG!!! ZIGGLER ACTUALLY WON A FUCKING MATCH!!!!

They be ice skating in hell right now!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Who's on top in this triangle relationship?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ziggler finally winning a match? Well now.

And dat Big E.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan's about to get violated.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Put on some clothes, Langston.

For fuck sake.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HOLY SHIT, DOLPH ZIGGLER WON A FUCKING MATCH!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*Big E about to get him some goat ass *


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E's face makes it look like he was about to rape Bryan there.

Then he started taking his attire off....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> If Ziggler had got the win off of that, it would have been an awesome finish to the match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E getting his tits out for the boys :vince2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E goin' to town. Give that man some kneepads though!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

dat ass


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Apparently that was the fameasser. My bad.

Get Langston off my screen please.


Edit: Zig zag


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E's got some Deborah puppies geez


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big e looked like he was goin to rape bryan lmaoo


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Langston's finisher is god awful.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT ASS!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan can't even get a win over someone who's done more jobbing than him...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Langston really popped up quick from that inverted DDT Bryan gave him. 

Oh Langston delivered the move? Oh....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Nice little TV match. Dolph needed a win. If Bryan had overcome all three that would have been silly.

Brock/Trips time? MARK OUT


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

lol @ no one caring about Big E, Ziggler or AJ... Especially Big E. Did you hear that during his finisher? Neither did I.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Thought Big E was about to turn Raw into Oz.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Poor Bryan  Good match, lame finish


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Silent Alarm said:


> Put on some clothes, Langston.
> 
> For fuck sake.


Dude runnin around damn near naked like he's Tarzan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Now would be a perfect time to build a Ziggler/Big E vs. Bryan/Kane feud.

Guess they won't do a damn thing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Ziggler Mark said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT....HE WON :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> that's the last win he'll have for the next 6 weeks.


Better enjoy it while we can.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Holy shit, Ziggler won a match.


Never Forget


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

someone needs to get Big E a bra


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And Big E delivers the boom post match. That's what you get for running your mouth, Goatface.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This dude Langston is so suspect. Taking off his straps, licking his lips, then grabbing a man.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Christ. Bryan just lost to one of the least credible guys on the roster.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Change Langston's finisher please.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

God where's Booker T when you need "D-BRYAN GOT HUMBLED RIGHT DEA HE'S STILL AT DA TOP OF MY FAV FIVE THOUGH"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

oh, look, another recap of the lesnar/HHH feud


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Big E's face makes it look like he was about to rape Bryan there.
> 
> Then he started taking his attire off....


Someone gif that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan/Ziggler, must have eaten at Vince's soul all day that one of them actually had to win tonight.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NOONE WANTS TO WATCH WRESTLING ON A PHONE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The second that cast was off, I was thinking who I could bury next


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Seriously though what was the point in Big E changing his singlet?
He goes from this








To this 








What was the point? to show off his junk more?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE sure hasn't changed the formula.

YAY Dolph won a match! Oh wait, Bryan only lost because he is currently in a tag team.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Setting up, Hell No vs. Ziggler/Big E for the tag titles at Mania perhaps? It's not like they have anything really planned for any one of those guys anyway.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What Ziggler can actually put a win :O


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Time for GOAT Lesnar?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Booby Roode's older brother is here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E mise well just walk out butt ass naked next week. Dick hanging to the ramp. Watch AJ mouth suspiciously open up.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HHH to pee his pants live


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Coming from the guy who beat the fuck out of his own father in law.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


Yup. Suspect as fuck.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Christ. Bryan just lost to one of the least credible guys on the roster.


Being in a comedy tag team will do that to you.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, you got me there, kid. fpalm


I clearly did. Sorry I didn't take your retarded statement how you wanted me to. I just can allow dumb shit to be said to me regardless if its sarcastic or not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Tbh, Ziggler needed that win more than Bryan so I'm cool with the finish


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That footage of HHH working out is from 2007.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Dude runnin around damn near naked like he's Tarzan.


:lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Choc Lesner, needs some fucking clothes... jesus.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You know HHH actually looks more bad ass with a haircut to me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

They couldn't hide the wet spot.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT DEMON INSIDE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> Seriously though what was the point in Big E changing his singlet?
> He goes from this
> 
> 
> ...


Someone in management must love dem thighs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar/HHH - LMS?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck I'm 45 mins late for Raw!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ready for the rest of the show to be terrible since they put that match so early in the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



1999 Rejex said:


> Being in a comedy tag team will do that to you.


Not giving Vince a hard on will do that too


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Video package into a commercial...:StephenA


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Using a b+w filter so the blood doesn't stand out much I see, WWE.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*








Stellar promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



BigWillie54 said:


> I clearly did. Sorry I didn't take your retarded statement how you wanted me to. I just can allow dumb shit to be said to me regardless if its sarcastic or not.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You sure showed me.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ziggler won a match, impossible is nothing...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bryan still looks great. He lost to heel tactics. Good match.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I love the part about this whole deal that HHH is smiling on the inside while his wife and kids were crying, because it meant he could fight again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



abrown0718 said:


> Yup. Suspect as fuck.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hey what did I miss during the first 45 mins of Raw?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I really miss the bumper music from Old School Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Hey what did I miss during the first 45 mins of Raw?


Weird creepy shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

New game tonight, take a shot every time you see a movie trailer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


The fuck is up with this dude? :lmao


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


A subtle hint to older fans that this is a love triangle? :troll


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ziggler winning (finally the heel tactics actually paying off). Shield trip powerbombing Show, and not entirely in a business as usual fashion with them starting off one on one, Kane vs Punk in a no DQ match set up (gonna be sweet i think), I have to admit I've loved this MNR sofar...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Can't wait for Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee doooo-weeeee-wooooooooooooooo dun dun da-dun dun :brock :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Someone in management must love dem thighs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> New game tonight, take a shot every time you see a movie trailer.


We'd be pretty fucked by the end of the night.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat Golden Corral ad. Making me hungry!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> New game tonight, take a shot every time you see a movie trailer.


What are trying to do, kill us all?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Hey what did I miss during the first 45 mins of Raw?


Langston providing more proof he's on the "down-low"


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Awesome RAW so far.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> New game tonight, take a shot every time you see a movie trailer.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Eduard Khil said:


> Dat Golden Corral ad. Making me hungry!


:kobe7


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh good, the slam of the week.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> We'd be pretty fucked by the end of the night first hour.


There ya go.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Gonna end the 1st hour with Tensei and Clay.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> They couldn't hide the wet spot.


lol, I'm still not sure if it's urine or ass sweat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



longing4indy said:


> A subtle hint to older fans that this is a love triangle? :troll


there's another guy we don't know about?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Team Fattoos


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

These two :lmao

Naomi is always a sight to see though.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

you know i used to hate these non-stop commercials.. 

until i realized

1. wwe makes bank by selling so much airtime so they wouldn't stop it

and furthermore

...they actually want people to use "WWE Active" aka their app

:X so for the wwe it's a win win scenario any way they look at it


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ugh.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

DO THE BURY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here they are the rap and suck connection


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



longing4indy said:


> A subtle hint to older fans that this is a love triangle? :troll


The twist: it's Big E and AJ fighting over Dolph


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Disappointing raw so far, if this garbage doesnt get better in the next 30 minutes im out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Big E just looks like the type that did a 10 year prison sentence and scoped out men on the yard to rape.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh fuckin hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dancing fat guys are funny! 

Vince McMahon proverb of life.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Someone in management must love dem thighs.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Matching track suits!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is embarrassing to watch fpalm


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cameron and Naomi.....DAT ASS. I would prefer if those two just came out.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Matching outfits now. fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

First hour, excluding this shit, has been great.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Great Michael Hayes interview on the app.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

said the name wrong


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry is some shit today
Lol


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

he didnt say his name right again


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol, Tensai wearing trousers over his trousers...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Channel surfing time


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL at Tensai off beat as fuck


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FAAAAAAAAAN-DAAAAAAAAAAN-GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh this shit again. Fandango to not wrestle again. 

Tensai's talking?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

tensai gunna job to FAGDANGO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat synchronised shovel dance


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Do you guys think Cole and King blow each other?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck, Tensai said it wrong. Now he's not gonna compete. Fuckin' Albert.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The old pants he wore during T&A.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I actually like Tensai's new attire.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango? right

...riiiig LMFAO @ Tensai's Fandango pronounciation

hahaha

wanna bet someone slips up and says *** one of these days?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fagdango... yay :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Tensai with the chains. Love it. Funkanomics.

EDIT: :mark: The Dancer. Holy shit she is hot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How many fucking dance gimmicks does this company need? Jeez.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How long until the chick falls during the entrance?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This chick has a real butterface.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh christ this dancing this is brilliant.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I can appreciate ole Albert so much more ever since he joined Brodus.. like complete 180 for me...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Cyon said:


> These two :lmao
> 
> Naomi is always a sight to see though.


Naomi that black goddess :ass


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is that the harlem shake?

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

fuck you king calling that the harlem shake


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This guy sucks lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well Fandango..did you see how the debuts of those two turned out? Yeah.

Harlem Shake? This senile bastard.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Is that the Harlem shake?"

Oh Lawler.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This guy is horrendous.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Will this guy ever actually wrestle?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cole3 : "Fandango with a Waltz out of nowhere!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FAN*DONG*O


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I swear I could watch that chick dancing for 3 hours, and it would be more entertaining than most of the segments on raw.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Man this is pretty close to a gay gimmick


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Is it only me that just laugh a ton whenever his music starts. Im enjoying him alittle atm, wonder how he will be in the ring.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



jerseysfinest said:


> This chick has a real butterface.


hahahaha yes she does


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

someone hold meh  i feel so weird whenever Fandango speakkkssss

tooo....

meeeeee......

ahhh!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy crap Johnny Curtis is horrible.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Good luck in your future endeavors Fandango


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Disco Inferno?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here comes FandanGOAT lol


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Tensai, please go down there and kill him.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And now he wants to be Val Venus...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm really starting to like Fandango. Must be the music and hot chick.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why are they holding back Johnny?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Have jerry lawler pronounce his name....FAN....DAWNNNNN....GOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango is so terrible. He needs to go away


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> you know i used to hate these non-stop commercials..
> 
> until i realized
> 
> ...


So, you used to hate the constant commercials until you realized that it's all solely for business and profit at the expense of enhancing their actual product?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Johnny Curtis changes his voice literally everytime. 

He already has no direction rofl


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm rooting for this to work out for Curtis, but I still don't get why his "Let's Get Weird" gimmick never made it to the main show.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Anyone know if that lady is a wrestler? Or did they just hire a dancer who has no idea whats going on?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Tensai looks much better wearing trousers and chains.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dat creepy whisper.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

sounds like a creeper :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao this has gotta be a rib on Naomi...


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol he wants to fuck


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WTF is going on?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Not you, Joshua." :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is so fucking bad


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Joshua"...i lol'd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi with that new Malaysian straight weave.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi about to cut a GOAT promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Haha. Johnny's gettin' weird.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango tapping dat :

Naomi huh??

GET IT!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wish they kept curtis as himself, but he's obviously gonna transition into his creepy self


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

holy shit, has anyone noticed that Tensai is looking like Albert again?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

he sounds like a mixture between Miky Tyson and Swagger


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi getting shine....


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jeez this sucks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango rules all.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi about to get mic time for first time in her WWE career.

Stop developing your characters and just damn fight!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Hi Naomi..."

:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Creepy Johnny is still there good too see.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi is TURNING HEEL?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango is correct.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango got Naomi wet


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just gonna start watching Raw now. Can't wait for the start then i can skip through it all until i reach the live recording :bateman


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango is channeling Vince's love for brown sugar. This must be a pet project for him.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This segment is already 5 minutes too long.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ewww


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is kinda like what they did with Sandow... only not anywhere near as entertaining.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Johhh...nnn...yyy Cuuu...rttt...isss


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

hilarious...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So is he losing these matches by forfeit?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Naomi's into it.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

There is seriously nothing about this guy at all. He's terrible. Miz terrible. Johnny Curtis is just a straight *********.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dammit Tensai!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fandango wants some of that swirl love

I see u :westbrook2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> So, you used to hate the constant commercials until you realized that it's all solely for business and profit at the expense of enhancing their actual product?


just learned to stop complaining about it and pretty much ignore it now  when they go on break, i go on break too read the net/etc

lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fuck him, he better do something awesome from the off to cover this shit.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FANNNNN DANNNN GOOOOAT


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry dropping a Dammit lmao. This fuckin guy...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

He'd definitely slip the date rape pill in your drink.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao :lmao :lmao I have no idea why Lawler is such a mark for Fandango but I fucking love it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yeah, there's definitely some creepy Curtis character in Fandango.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ALBERT YOU ASSHOLE!!! :kobe5

WANTED TO HEAR NAOMI SPEAK


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

fan dang..just go


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry's inner creeper comes out every time he says Fandango


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DWAYNE movie plug? looks like we know who's opening the second hour.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HEY GUYS GO BUY TICKETS TO THE ROCK'S MOVIE 'CAUSE HE SURE AS FUCK AIN'T HERE!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is actually creepy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NAOMI gonna turn heel! How interesting!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Are they trying to make people uncomfortable?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao at this entire segment.. From King's Harlem Shake comment to Fagdango's promo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I DONT WRESTT-LLEEEEEE (echo)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yeah GI is going to be great, LOL it got delayed a year the first cut was so terrible


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

the shit that comes out of lawlers mouth


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh look, another WWE movie I'm not going to watch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well, Fandango got some heat. 

Oh hey, an exclusive look at a movie we've already seen 47 trailers for in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Come on, Tensai. You screwed it all..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hey guys Rock's not here tonight but you should all go and see his new movie! :rock


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

naomi is actually better than all of this and it seems they are starting to address this fact


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here's an exclusive look of a Rock movie cause that's all of him you are gonna see tonight! :rock4


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

between what jerry said about aj and now a dammit before the commercial, i just dont even know


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

COBRA IS THE FUCKING SHIT!!! 

COBRA COMMANDER IS MY FUCKING HERO!!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh yeah, I see a storyline with that Naomi call-out, he is gonna split the Funcadactyls (pun intended)


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And now a movie trailer...

What a terrible first hour.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This movie looks to be about a 2 star movie.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I bet Vince is screaming down the headset to get Jerry to say bad things about Fandango but Jerry just dont give a fuck cause he loves that creep


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Setting up Naomi's departure from Brodus Clay and becoming a heel?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Everyone complaining here...at least they are trying to develop stories and fueds within the mid card.

Damned if they do, damned if they don't.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh, nice of WWE to promote the movie of their WWE Champion... who's not here tonight. #ViaSatellite


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> He'd definitely slip the date rape pill in your drink.


:lmao
That's horrible but I can see that happening too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh great another movie trailer for them to shove down our throats for the next month. So what is it 4 movie trailers every Raw now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How many shots should we have taken so far?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Pretty good first hour


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dwayne brings it..via movie commercial.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NEW AGE OUTLAWS!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't understand how Rocks head hasn't exploded, doing so much shit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wish I started watching at the normal time now.

This Fandango shit is failing hard.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I never saw the appeal of the GI Joe cartoon.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wait a tick, I know almost nothing about this GI Joe shit, but was that Deadpool in that trailer? Dafuq?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NAO is back again??

wait this ain't oldschool raw

what the haps :shock


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I just dropped in, what has happened?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Could they not have taken a new picture of the NAO?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

i don`t think Michael Cole bought those tickets.........


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NAO, baby!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

GI Joe looks awesome. The Rock and Bruce Willis - Money.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

holy shit, theyre actually gunna go through with giving the outlaws the titles at some point?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The show has been awesome so far.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Ziggler Mark said:


> holy shit, has anyone noticed that Tensai is looking like Albert again?


Farout he's looking more like Albert every week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Do we really have to be subjected to Sandow & Cody reunite (again) just to see them job out to the fucking Outlaws? 

I mean....just....COME ON!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So are Rhodes Scholars back together permanently?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

should get rid of some hair on the new age outlaws pictures

still good to them in action again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH you didnt know....... Rhode Scholars got back together just to job to the NAO......And if you're not down with that...... we got two words for ya.....


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

More New Age Outlaws?!

If this turns out to be a semi permanent thing I will be ecstatic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Could they not have taken a new picture of the NAO?


I was just thinking this. Dat 14 year old photo.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LMAO wwe added a lil extra color on the top of billy gunn's head in that picture


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH you didnt know....... Rhode Scholars got back together just to job to the NAO......And if you're not down with that...... we got two words for ya.....


WWE Logic?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Stall_19 said:


> I never saw the appeal of the GI Joe cartoon.





kregnaz said:


> Wait a tick, I know almost nothing about this GI Joe shit, but was that Deadpool in that trailer? Dafuq?


you guys haven't lived

i'm sorry but you haven't

words like transformers, thundercats, etc prolly are meaningless to you as well

to many though, they represent childhood

YOU HAVEN'T LIVED!! :|


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Looking forward to seeing NAO. Didn't watch last week.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

and people said The Rock wasn't going to show up tonight..there he is...in a movie promo


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Officially: 

FUCK FANDANGO. THIS PIECE OF SHIT IS USELESS AND CREATIVE AND CREATIVE IS FUCKING RETARDED.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

People are so uptight when it comes to movies these days I mean it's a fucking action movie who gives a shit about the story?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH you didnt know....... Rhode Scholars got back together just to job to the NAO......And if you're not down with that...... we got two words for ya.....


"Fan....dang....." oh wait a minute -_-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Could they not have taken a new picture of the NAO?


That wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH you didnt know....... Rhode Scholars got back together just to job to the NAO......And if you're not down with that...... we got two words for ya.....


You're welcome?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Eduard Khil said:


> Oh look, another WWE movie I'm not going to watch.


LOL only WWE movie I watch was the one with Fighting The Still Life with Ken Andersonand that was because its was right after the show..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> Do we really have to be subjected to Sandow & Cody reunite (again) just to see them job out to the fucking Outlaws?
> 
> I mean....just....COME ON!!!


The New Age Outlaws were a great tag team. Sandow/Cody are jobbers, as singles or tag team, so yeah, jobbers gonna job.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> you guys haven't lived
> 
> i'm sorry but you haven't
> 
> ...


I know GI Joe and the last movie sucked


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH you didnt know....... Rhode Scholars got back together just to job to the NAO......And if you're not down with that...... we got two words for ya.....


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Blommen said:


> I just dropped in, what has happened?


Punk interrupted Taker's tribute to Paul Bearer
Ziggler def Bryan
Pointless Fandango segment

Oh and Punk will face Kane later on tonight


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Evilerk said:


> and people said The Rock wasn't going to show up tonight..there he is...in a movie promo


Every time you post, I'm distracted by your sig.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This is the kane i love hope hell squash cm punk

King loller hoped Aj would wear today a white shirt, lol me too


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Officially:
> 
> FUCK FANDANGO. THIS PIECE OF SHIT IS USELESS AND CREATIVE AND CREATIVE IS FUCKING RETARDED.


The dude needs a mouthpiece, his shitty impression of Val is wanting.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That trailer was bad ass The GOAT looking great in that movie and now NAO best part of the show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> How many shots should we have taken so far?


Oh god i hope no one took me serious please don't take a shot every time you see a movie trailer tonight i don't wanna be responsible for anyone dying from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> Do we really have to be subjected to Sandow & Cody reunite (again) just to see them job out to the fucking Outlaws?
> 
> I mean....just....COME ON!!!


Good. Teach those jobbers that they'll never be as good as the stars of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I miss the druids


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I actually like Fandago so far, much edgier gimmick than I thought it would be, will creative actually write him in a half decent storyline...eh


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul again :sad:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I marked out for that return so hard back in 2004.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Bearer once again.. :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Cyon said:


> Every time you post, I'm distracted by your sig.


As am I. Shame someone so hot is such rubbish


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> you guys haven't lived
> 
> i'm sorry but you haven't
> 
> ...


Gobots, Macron 1, Thundersub, M.A.S.K., Jace and the wheeled warriors... need I say more?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I laugh like a loon every time at dat "Ohhhhhhhh yyyyeeeeeeeeeeesssssss" :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cody2 GOAT!


----------



## Fandango716 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WM 20 with Paul Bearer, probably my favorite Taker entrance/return.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WM 20- seconded favorite Paul Bearer returns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Dear Lord, please let Rhodes Scholars win. 

Oh Sandow promo! YES!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> you guys haven't lived
> 
> i'm sorry but you haven't
> 
> ...


Dont forget voltron and heman


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ahhhhh WM 20 that Triple H Vs Shawn Micheals main event was great can't remember who won though.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HAHAHAHAHAHHHA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh fuck yes Sandow.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I can't. :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> you guys haven't lived
> 
> i'm sorry but you haven't
> 
> ...


Transformers: Check
Thundercats: Check
Many other great cartoons: Check
GI Joe: American patriotism shit that never made it to Europe except for a localised crappy "Action Man"? No check


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao omg


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I laughed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lol oh my god this segment gold


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OMFG ALL-TIME CLASSIC PROMO

holy crap

watch this

WATCH THIS

all-time classic!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LMAO wow that was good im sorry that was awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mania 20: One of the best fucking days of my life. That moment.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You better CONTACT SOMEONE AT ONCE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> Dear Lord, please let Rhodes Scholars win.
> 
> Oh Sandow promo! YES!!!




lol, don't count on it.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lmao ahahaha Sandow and Rhodes are GOAT


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THIS IS THE BEST.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lol:lol:lol Give Sandow a world title, NOW.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow been reading the funny pics thread??? lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bless.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LOL


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Damien Sandow is awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

In other we're back together because management didn't know what to do with us.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao

the combination of that cody shirt, and the NAO spoof is fucking GREAT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just started watching Raw. RIP Paul


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The New New Age Outlaws........ You're Welcome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rhodes Scholars version is better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rhode Scholars is gold. They need to get the WWE tag titles


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Everytime Sandow says "Silence!" I have to think of this


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

that was awesome.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO awesome. There was a pic doing that exact shit


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ok that amused me more than the actual NAO entrance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cody nailed it!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hahaha..Team Rhodes Scholars are awesome...that was hilarious..


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

These guys are awesome on the mic.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow is GREAT


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:lmao:lmao I'M DONE WITH Sandow LOL LOL


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brilliant promo by Rhodes and Sandow. Loved it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ok that was the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow's a GAWD!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Haha "you're welcome". Swear to God, WF writes Raw :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I miss when they said "you ass better call somebody!!". Fucking PG era.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Goosebumps


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jesus, that was awesome! Gotta love Team Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow and Rhodes are great :lmao


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HHAHA that was so funny


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow is incredible


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol Mustache...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Billy, please cut your hair.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark out moment back 2 back weeks! NAO!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WWE clearly got that from the Sandow meme. No doubt about it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And this is why Cody needs to be champion :cody2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Can somebody chant "Same Old Shit" at these guys. Please.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rhodes Scholars are too good to be jobbers.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hope they Cody and Sandow stay together, they have great chemistry and they nailed that promo!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lord, have mercy. This one's for you, Percy.

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

nice shoot out for percy right there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Every time I see the NAO, I will now be reminded of the fact that X-Pac now has a legend's contract...which means that he can randomly show up backstage and ask for blow.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Classy Bearer reference by Dogg.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hate how Gunn has to censor his Mr. Ass logo, if Road Dogg can say ass why can't Billy have it written on his tights?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Who the fuck are these old guys?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TripleG said:


> Can somebody chant "Same Old Shit" at these guys. Please.


You'd have to chant that to most of the roster


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Road Dogg and Sandow need to go back and fourth one day.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Just getting back to my stream to see the NAO!!!


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rhodes Scholars need the Tag Titles so badly.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I didn't even realise it started an hour early.

What have I missed?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Billy 'forehead' Gunn.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

#Nomercythisoneisforyoupercy


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Markout man is in the crowd tonight!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They can say 'bad ass billy gunn' but not 'your ass better call somebody' ???


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So wait...he couldn't say "Your ass better call somebody!", but he could say "The Bad-Ass Billy Gunn"

WWE Logic...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, Billy Gun looks rough.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ugh. I laid down to take a nap and overslept my alarm. What did I miss?

Yay! Reunited Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cool to see the Outlaws again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Watching NAO's entrance makes you realize how much bigger and better the set/arena looked during their time. Old school. Road Dogg is still so natural on the mic, awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Billy Gun looking like Walder Frey


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dec_619 said:


> Markout man is in the crowd tonight!


He's there for the :brock


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ladies and gentlemen that right there is textbook A+ mic work


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I think Sandow legit made Cody laugh during that entrance. :lol

Billy Gunn really needs to cut his hair off. C'mon home, Billy!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Really hoe NAO stick around for a while!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> Ugh i hate how Gunn has to censor his Mr. Ass logo, if Road Dogg can say ass why can't Billy have it written on his tights?


And they also have Mr. Ass clear as day on the titantron. There is literally no rule for when they will say ass.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Nostalgia..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock Lesner!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH MAH GAWD! SANDOW, RUN!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YES!!! 

Lesnar! KILL THOSE OLD FUCKS!!!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Woah wait wtf


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OHHHH FUCK IT'S BORK. EVERYBODY GONNA DIE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH SHIT!


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> I hate how Gunn has to censor his Mr. Ass logo, if Road Dogg can say ass why can't Billy have it written on his tights?


Because it's ass written on his ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RUN CODY RUN!!!! IT'S :brock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

asskicking time


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Billy gunn looks so in shape for his age. 

BORK? What the hell is Bork doing here


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well, that's a random suprise


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What??????

Brock's taking out Trips' buddies. COOOOOMMME ON


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LESNAR TO GET THE NAO


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HUGE pop


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock to come bury everyone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock about to destroy Triple H's friends.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BORK!!!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

they can't say ass? really? 


aww shit brocks going to fuck up the outlawas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BROOOOCK LESSSNNNAARRR!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy Shit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar is going to fuck up NAO!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A bit unexpected

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Billy 'forehead' Gunn.


Billy 'Receding hairline' Gunn.

On a side-note, LESNAR!!! :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bork to destroy all DX members.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:mark:

this gunna get bad


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

well here comes the pain!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

uh oh..NAO about to get killed


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Nevermind that shit, here comes MONGO.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

awwwwwww hell yeah! HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Looking more ripped every week!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

GET OUT OF MY RING FUCKERS :brock


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

*WELP!*

Here comes the pain!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LESNAR TIME


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:brock


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SAMCRO said:


> I hate how Gunn has to censor his Mr. Ass logo, if Road Dogg can say ass why can't Billy have it written on his tights?


Especially since you CAN say "ass" in TV-PG. More than once, even. :agree: (You can also say "damn," no need for "dang," Road Dogg.)


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WTF LESNAR?!?!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock...:mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YASSS Brock.... Uh oh message to Triple H


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy unpredictable entrance Batman!!


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Gonna smash the New Age Outlaws to punish HHH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THATS why the Outlaws are here.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Where is team Bitch scholars?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Break some more arms!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OH SHIT. HES HERE!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

LESNARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Guys, why is Bork perpetrating a run-in?

I have confusion.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Snot Lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FUCKING BROCK OMG


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

2 words for ya "Bork Laser".


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

DAT SNOT!

:lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit!


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Now Brock's gonna fuck everyone up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YAY!!! Sandow & Cody didn't have to job!!!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar gonna pass the flu to everyone


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

that was an amazing promo.. seriously..

Rhodes Scholars cut an all-time classic promo

I hope you all got to watch that  that was AMAZING

i didn't think they had it in them lol

CODY RHODES = AMAZING

Sandow = lol!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What??????

Brock's taking out Trips' buddies. Come on, Game!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Fucking Lesnar man, he throws bitches around like they're nothing


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"F-5 TO BILLY GUNN!"

I feel like I just did a time warp.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Asenath said:


> Guys, why is Bork perpetrating a run-in?
> 
> I have confusion.


New Age Outlaws are a part of DX


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

makes sense Brock would hurt Triple H's friends, but why couldn't it be X-Pac doe???


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Did the bell ring?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'm glad for Brock to appear, but I was so looking forward to this match. :cuss:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

#SnotLesnar


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Asenath said:


> Guys, why is Bork perpetrating a run-in?
> 
> I have confusion.


Because hes BROOOCK LESNAR!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ah yes. THIS is where you belong, Paul E. This is the One True Duo.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol Lesnar looks retarded


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh man dudes & dudettes, I won't front, when Brock's music hit I fuckin' marked out. Goddamn it's like a Godzilla movie. So bad ass.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

STEPHANIE MCMMAHON 

WE COMIN FOR YOU ******


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Instead of destroying NAO, they should have had Lesnar kill X-Pac.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Vince & DX vs Team Heyman!!  Bork & Shield.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar is a fucking monster. I love it! Whenever his music hits you know shit is about to go down.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Last time Bork dealt with an established tag team....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They're still laying there! Brock really is a beast.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

when does he attack xpac and chyna?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

preach paul preach


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Since Lesnar works for the WWE again, couldn't Triple H just make the match in the first place?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

SAY NO BROCK. DAMNIT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So is Stephanie going to get involved in this?l Brock to kidnapped/stalked her?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The answer is - Bork jobs to HHH


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HELLLL YEEEES!! Make it a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I haven't seen booking this sensible from WWE for awhile.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This segment is pretty fucking badass.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar wide ass shoulders....guy looks like a book stand


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

MMA match!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Here's hoping the stipulation is a Last Man Standing match. :mark:


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Stipulation Match?? Submission match maybe? I quit match?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar looks so fucking intimidating.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yay another contract...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Fucking contract signing :lol And if they name the stipulation AFTER the contract signing, then what is the point in the contract?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Mark Out man in the front row witnessing his HERO once again

Last Man Standing please :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> that was an amazing promo.. seriously..
> 
> Rhodes Scholars cut an all-time classic promo
> 
> ...


NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO ONONONONKNONONONONONONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WAS COLLECTING THE GROCERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NONO ONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

the stipulation is a last man standing and the winner gets Stephanies hand in marriage


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Heyman on the mic


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

is brock allowed to speak?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I loled at the kid screaming no as heyman screamed yes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> Stipulation Match?? Submission match maybe? I quit match?


First blood book it


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BARACK LESNER bama


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



cavs25 said:


> Lesnar wide ass shoulders....guy looks like a bork stand


Fixed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Paul Heyman just made me give a shit about a match I didn't give a shit about. 

God Bless that man!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He is going to make Triple H put his career on the line in a HIAC match which guarantees Triple H will win.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock with that rape face.

Good promo, bit longwinded.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BARACK LESNOR


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This has been a good show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Heyman is gold. Heyman is god. Heyman is a gold god.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Outlaws are dead?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh man, so fucking great.. Two words for ya: Brock Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



MrKennedy666 said:


> New Age Outlaws are a part of DX


The obvious answer eluded me. Thank you!

I am enjoying Brock's jaunty little yellow shoes, too.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"...and most of all, you disappoint Starbuck."


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Heyman's delivery is just awesome.

I still don't want to see the match (again), but Heyman is just awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

There's "a butt attached to it"? :hmm:

I guess Big E is special referee :|


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



THErealLEGACY said:


> is brock allowed to speak?


Only when he's feeling like it.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Yup, and even if the match had gone on without Lesnar, there's no way Road Dogg would be allowed to do his finisher.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HHH gives no fucks about Gunn and Dogg. How the fuck is that gonna make him mad?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock HAS to go over at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

MMA style match?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BRRRRRRRRROCCCCCCKKKKKKK LESSSNAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



THErealLEGACY said:


> is brock allowed to speak?




I sure hope not.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



WrestlinFan said:


> Man, Billy Gun looks rough.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nonsense. He looks good for being 50.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Awesome promo by Heyman. He's actually making me interested in this feud. I think the stips are obvious though:

1) Street Fight/No DQ/Something along those lines
2) If Brock wins, Heyman owns WWE/takes HHH's place as COO.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The F5 is one of the best finishers EVER


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rock looks gassed in this WM commercial.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Emotion Blur said:


> Only when he's feeling like it.


:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock Lesnar has one of the best theme music in the WWE. When that shit comes on, you know shit is going to get real.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Somebody get Paul heyman an oscar...NOW!!!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I wouldn't mind Stephanie making some appearances. :agree:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh wow Rock's made two appearances tonight.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lesnar destroying all of H's buddy's. Nature Boy maybe?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Twice in a lifetime ad :cena2 :rock4


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



DwayneAustin said:


> There's "a butt attached to it"? :hmm:
> 
> I guess Big E is special referee :|


LOL LOVE IT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

No mention of Cena tonight. I'm happy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well, there goes my hope of the Outlaws getting a real program. Never thought they'd be back for Brock to get heat. 

Hope they confirm this match and name the stipulation tonight and quit putting things off. COME ON GAME


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Bet money that the stipulation IS whoever wins is the coo of the company :Vince 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lance Storm on twitter
_So if Fandango never wrestles his matches does he still get paid? #RAW_


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Probably a loser leaves town or loser retires match or something like that, which would only fucking ensure a hhh victory. HHH gets his revenge and there's an excuse for Lesnar to disappear again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That contract signing shit better be tonight. :cuss:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



THErealLEGACY said:


> is brock allowed to speak?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock vs Triple H with the Stipulation that Triple H can't bring his Shovel to the ring at all


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I can see Triple H winning saving his career and retiring anyway.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SpookshowTony said:


> I wouldn't mind Stephanie making some appearances. :agree:


I see what you did there. :agree:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Even if videos for Mania, John Cena looks so forced and a bad actor. Why can't he look genuine in any thing he does?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brock names the stip? Coal Miners Glove match is making a return!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

just noticed in those close ups that Brock still has the slight scar under his eye from the Cain fight, battle scars, badass promo


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



THErealLEGACY said:


> is brock allowed to speak?


*baby voice*"I'm here to cause utter chaos"*baby voice*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Smarky Smark said:


> Lesnar destroying all of H's buddy's. Nature Boy maybe?


im not sure lesnar is big enough to job for Space Mountain quite yet. :cool2


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

My prediction - HHH agrees, signs the contract and Heyman announces that it will be inside Hell In A Cell - which actually makes HHH smile, as it's one of his specialty matches. But before he gets too comfortable with the idea of stepping inside Hell, Heyman announces that there's more - if HHH loses, his wrestling career is over. DUM DUM DUMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They may as well make the stipulation that it's an inferno match and Triple H is hog-tied and covered in gasoline with this logic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So tons of time oeft and we already saw the Shield and just saw Brock. we have Cena and Punk vs Taker left, hoping we arent overrun with ads and filler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



WrestlinFan said:


> Probably a loser leaves town or loser retires match or something like that, which would only fucking ensure a hhh victory. HHH gets his revenge and there's an excuse for Lesnar to disappear again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Didnt Lesnar just sign a year extention?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Feel like I should just go to bed now that I've seen Taker and Lesnar already. Show can only go downhill from here.


----------



## blackycfc (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Well, there goes my hope of the Outlaws getting a real program. Never thought they'd be back for Brock to get heat.
> 
> Hope they confirm this match and name the stipulation tonight and quit putting things off. COME ON GAME



I'd think this makes them more likely to be getting a full run

Had they been disappearing soon Brock would have broke someone's arm


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



HEELKris said:


> Lol Lesnar looks retarded


Please go and say that to his face.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Doubt it'll be HIAC. It'll be a street fight with a stipulation that the loser is fired or something.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Missed the first hour of of Raw. What happened?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Funny how wwe wont let Road Dogg say "Your ass better call somebody" but they will let Naomi and Cameron rub their asses together during their entrance really slowly, which is more PG saying ass or showing two women with big butts rubbing them together?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

because this is seriously one of the best promo's i've ever seen

to those who missed it






 you're welcome

i seriously did not know they have this in them.. specially CODY! WWE should unleash them


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Those Touts about Paul Bearer are going to be hilarious. I can see it now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Shield powerbombed Big Show?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

the octogon please


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

How dare the TV PG logo block out the face of Indiana Pacers point guard George Hill!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And this is why Kofi gets the jobber intro. Squash match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ratings just increased


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wait. I slept through The Shield, and now I have to watch Mark Henry sweat all over things?

WOE! ALAS!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Good knowing you Kofi.

Waiting for inevitable Ryback involvement.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sexual Chocolate :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

SOMEBODY GONNA THEIR ASS KICKED.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mizark!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

MARK FUCKING HENRY is in the building.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ohhhhhh Shhhhhhhiiiiieeeeeeeettttt :henry1


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RATINGS!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

SOS i need some shelterr

SOS i got no home to sleep in


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I ask again, why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears when he comes out? 

I just want to give the poor guy a hug and tell him it is going to be OK.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

These "Did you know?" things are so stupid. WWE stroking their egos.

MARK HENRY :henry1


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi has that "I hate my job" look on his face.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Using Brock Lesnar for lame ass touts? WWE hit like 2 or 3 new lows in one hour.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Man, who did Kofi piss off to deserve this ass-whippin'?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

HE GONNA LEAVE A SKIDMARK ON DAT BOY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol Every week now Kofi is just waiting in the ring after a commercial waiting to be fed to someone. WWE is pushing him hard one second then the next couldn't give 2 shits about him. Gotta be frustrating for him regardless if you like him or not.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

YESS KOFI IS JOBBING


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I can't wait to change the channel when those touts are shown. Yay.

Hall of Pain time. Kill him Henry!

Ugh, Ryback.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Poor Kofi.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Henry's old shirt was better. Just something badass about "All will suffer" on his back during that entrance.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi about to get Inducted


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi going to get buried?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh shit! Kofi please don't wrestle against Henry! RUN FOR YOUR LIFE DAMMIT!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WOOT sexual chocolate reference!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Roidback crossing Henrys path


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I thank Kofi Kingston for coming out and giving me the opportunity to let my roommate change the channel while I finish homework.........oh shit Mark Henry! Ok, I won't leave the room just yet.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark "Ratings is what I do" Henry. :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Black on Black violence... Vince's favorite sight :Vince4


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Kofi is still in the doghouse

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well Kofi is officially jobbing til next Royal Rumble now, at which point he'll make some dramatic "not being put out" moment...and go back to jobbing.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I hope Ryback comes out after Henry squashes Kingston


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This black on black crime :vince3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

they should turn ryback heel and partner him with henry, make them a tag team and restore some credibility back to the division


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> because this is seriously one of the best promo's i've ever seen
> 
> to those who missed it
> 
> ...


Tonight, you are the King of fucking Kings! Thanks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This has been a good RAW for the heels.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Kofi going to get buried?


Nah Henry's getting squashed..


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

haha a framed copy of your mri. that's good king


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

''I liked him better when he was sexual chocolate!''


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Asenath said:


> Wait. I slept through The Shield, and now I have to watch Mark Henry sweat all over things?
> 
> WOE! ALAS!



Maddox made an appearance too.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Vince in a kinky mood today black on black.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TheWFEffect said:


> HE GONNA LEAVE A SKIDMARK ON DAT BOY




somebody gonna leave a skid mark


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> This black on black crime :vince3


It's great for RAW :vince5


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ryback to come and make a save?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

good lord Cole and Lawler are bad...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

No Cole I didn't feel the force of that kick since he didn't kick me.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Damn he kicked him like a soccer ball.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Joey "DA WILDCAT" getting fired up


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Has there been a match in fews (that wasn't the main event) that got two entrances? It seems like we get at least one jobber entrance per match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I never get tired of seeing Kofi get squashed


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi = Wig split.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Shit, he knocked him down.

Edit: WSS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> This black on black crime :vince3


I was thinking the same thing lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cole - "truly is the World's strongest man". I would have to disagree.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Interception!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didnt Lesnar just sign a year extention?


I figure they'll use him sparingly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Hall of Pain


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Dinobot said:


> It's great for RAW :vince5


:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

another hall of pain member


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Ladies and gentlemen, this is in fact, what he does.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

henry used his omg moment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark Henry with the interception!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

OWNED!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT'S WHAT I DO :henry1


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

good. kingston bothers me


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I still think it will be an I Quit match. Worlds Strongest Slam. Henry wins again, i am actually kinda intrigued by Ryback vs Henry.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

King, PLEASE continue the references to old WWF.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Missed the first hour of of Raw. What happened?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SpookshowTony said:


> Maddox made an appearance too.












And now I have to watch this terrible, terrible Kaitlyn skit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BURY HIM MARK

BURY HIM TO HELL

THAT'S WHAT YOU DO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The World's Strongest Slam is a good move in theory, but it never looks that good. It doesn't look like Henry is putting any of his body weight on the guy which is where the impact of the move is supposed to come.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So......The wildcat has been tamed. Ah what the hell am I saying. It was never unleashed. Poor Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



finalnight said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was too but didnt know if i should post it LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT's WHAT I DO!!!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

impressive catching kofi...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THAT'S WHAT HE DO


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why can Henry's theme say ass repeatedly by the NAO theme can't say ass one time (not to mention that they say ass in their pre-match promo)?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cody2 hitting dat Kaitlyn


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kofi is the first person I've seen attempt to get out of the WSS. Most guys just hang there and take it.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Poor Kofi looked terrified when he got caught.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark Henry: He is the danger!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Mark Henry caught Kofi like he was fielding a punt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Unfortunately for Kofi, he can't convert his jumping ability into a personality.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This Cody/Kaitlyn stuff is middle school level awkward.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kaitlyn!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"How do you catch a human being like that?!" well Jerry you see it every Big Show, Kane, Ryback, and Henry match stop acting so fucking shocked.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cody with the, jokes


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I love that Mark Henry used JYD's THUMP for a finish but whenever he talks about wrestling favorites, he name-drops like Big Cat Ernie Ladd, not Junkyard Dog.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You go CODY!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"I mustache you a question" :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cody is a pimp, pimp.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

ALL DAY!
EVERY DAY!

COUNTRY BUFFET!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

This romance is terrible.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

That kick/Kofi knocking down Henry outside the ring=most impressive moments of the night so far.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BELLAS?!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WAT


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow is amazing! 
The Bellas are back? What a twist!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Bellas?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

MARKING

YES THE BELLA TWINS


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BELLAS!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THE BELLAS? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The bellas are back!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Got Dang Kaitlyn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Sandow cockblocking Cody :lol

Bella twins? Well now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bella 1 and Bella 2 are back!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

divas division is saveddddddd


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bella twins :mark:


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

holy nip slip


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Kaitlyn with a bottle of water :mark:


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THEY'RE BACK!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

their boobs look the same size


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The twins are back


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Bellas are back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cena and Bryan needed their side pieces.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Well hi there Bellas!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WOOAAAAHHHHH bellas look to have 'improved' themselves


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Bellas are back


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

WTF? The Bellas?!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

THE STORYLINE IDEA IS ALIVE


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They both have fake tits now?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

BELLA'S..I just marked my pants...


how embarrassing


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bellas are back?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Why are THEY back?!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The bellas.....hmmm


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The Bella Twins are back?? Holy shit, awesome. This night is awesome.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow, I wonder how they got their jobs back? :cena2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Those fine ass Bellas.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh no...messing with the women of Cena and Bryan. Sandow and Rhodes are about to be put the shovel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Hell yeah, Bella Twins. (Y)


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Squash match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

John Cena will not be pleased :lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

sheamus and randy orton. ha!


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh fucking fuck
My two favorite hos


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow, they just need to job out Sandow and Rhodes, don't they?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Aww fuck they're back.

Squash match.

Aww fuck Ryback.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Holy shit the Bellas!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

What the hell? The Bellas? Wow never seen that coming. Finally some hot divas in the wwe again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cody grows a stache, bitches all over him :cody2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

These two jobbers can't handle a Super Team; they aren't the Shield.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

so they both got the titjob aye,


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Brie and Nikki

:cena4 :bryan


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bellas back?

Cena to the rest of the roster - "I show you how to do this son" :jay2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

A team of Randy Orton and Sheamus. The two most bland wrestlers on the roster


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FEEDING TIME


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Poor cody!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

awesome... bring them back together... let them cut an awesome promo... give them returning valets

NOW LET'S THEM JOB GOD DAMMIT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

hahahahhahah fucking Bellas :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Roidback!!! shoot me up more


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


Cena. :lmao


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Jerry on the perv game tonight, awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Goddamn it!! JUST GODDAMNIT!!!! 

I thought "Hey, at least Cody & Sandow didn't have to job" 

Somewhere, Vince McMahon is laughing at my fucking soul. 

Now Sheamus & Orton can eat them alive.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Buff Ted said:


> They both have fake tits now?


DAT JOHN CENA BUDGET


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bella Twins. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Wow they so gave Kaitlyn that title just because there was no one left to give it to. :lmao
Damn


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


John cena...


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Uh ih I see u damien, hookin ya boy up..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


:cena4 and :bryan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Two, yes two Rhodes/Scholars matches in one night? :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

You know, the Bellas aren't lying. The divas division needs them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Now Bryan can get some on the road instead of on his days off.


Ryback!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I forgot, was it Nikki that got the boob job?

Or do they both have one now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



James1o1o said:


> Cena. :lmao


And DB


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



James1o1o said:


> Cena. :lmao


And Daniel Bryan. unk


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


Cena and Bryan.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Rhodes Scolars vs Sheamus/Orton

Get that shovel ready :sandow


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

FEEED MEEEE MOREEEE


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I bet Cesaro is going to do the job to Ryback.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


Daniel Bryan and John Cena


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Who's less entertaining, The Bellas, Cody Rhodes in a non-bromance romance angle, or Ryback? 

. . .I am going back to bed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Buff Ted said:


> They both have fake tits now?


They needed time to heel that is why the left the first time lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

RAW IS PSYCH


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They're endeavours outside of the WWE failed. They came crawling back like the bitches they are.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

All this stupid junk kills the momentum of the show. It sucks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Not sure if Big Show is "bigfoot" or he's the killer or just other

Psych :cheer


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:cena2 doing the deed once again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Amber B said:


> Wow they so gave Kaitlyn that title just because there was no one left to give it to. :lmao
> Damn


You think the divas realize that they are just pieces of meat for shitty romance angles?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

So like when Ryback says Wake up, does he already know the viewers at home are asleep? ._.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Looks like Bri is going to have a boob job or that "twin magic" isn't working anymore.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

I'd kill for Cody to choose Damien over Kaitlyn. FUCK KAITLYN. BROSKIS BEFORE HOSKIS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bellas are ugly...PSYCH!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bigfoot Show? what the fucking fuck is going on? :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

cesaro/ryback about to go at it for the 200th time


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Does it really matter if Rhodes Scholars job to Sheamus and Orton? Win or lose, they get to bang the Bellas after the match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

They are so teasing a Cody Rhodes face turn. Cannot wait, he could genuinely be a really good face.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Thank you, I'm parched."
Sandow is masterful.


----------



## dj_tim (Jan 23, 2009)

Where is Jericho?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



kregnaz said:


> Bigfoot Show? what the fucking fuck is going on? :lmao


Well, King did say it was going to be BIG!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Who The Fuck did the Bella Slut sleep with to get back on Raw?


Oh a couple of not important guys, just the American Dragon and the face of the WWE.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> *Their* endeavours outside of the WWE failed. They came crawling back like the bitches they are.


Fixed. 

I guess you can be future undeavoured.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Bellas come back before Kharma? :StephenA2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

a new Evil Dead movie..someone's in my fruit cellar


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Bryan D. said:


> I bet Cesaro is going to do the job to Ryback.


What's that 6 times in the first 11 weeks of 2013


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

see bella tit?


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

The HANDSOME BROCK LESNAR 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Man, if Ryback is facing Cesaro again...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The pretty Bella (Bri) is still part of the itty bitty titty committee. She doesn't need them.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Arcade said:


> Does it really matter if Rhodes Scholars job to Sheamus and Orton? Win or lose, they get to bang the Bellas after the match.


Beg your pardon?

:cena2 :bryan


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Bellas come back before Kharma? :StephenA2


To be honest, I think it would take while before Kharma gets in the right mentality.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

The slut-shaming fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



dj_tim said:


> Where is Jericho?


On tour with Fozzy. He'll be back before Mania.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Whats better than a nice pair of tits?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



wkdsoul said:


>


Cracking Pair :cool2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*










I am a fan of the boob press :agree:

ohhhhhh jadore bella twins

ce la vie qui qui

bon bons and all that good stuff

--


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Arcade said:


> Does it really matter if Rhodes Scholars job to Sheamus and Orton? Win or lose, they get to bang the Bellas after the match.


You realize that's not actually happening right? Right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They're endeavours outside of the WWE failed. They came crawling back like the bitches they are.


Their endeavors included getting their tits done. They succeeded.

:lmao at crawling back

They're fucking Cena and Bryan


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

"Thank you, I'm parched."

LO FUCKING L


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

3MJobbers


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Arnold Tricky said:


> So like when Ryback says Wake up, does he already know the viewers at home are asleep? ._.



If not since his match is on they will be in a second


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Blueforce7 said:


> On tour with Fozzy. He'll be back before Mania.


He was at WWE live events over the weekend, I got a feeling he will show tonight. :agree:


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

And the job goes to 3MB


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Lol 3MB.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Oh good, it's just Slater. 

RATINGS is back!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



virus21 said:


> You think the divas realize that they are just pieces of meat for shitty romance angles?


That's all female wrestlers are good for.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Intresting Slater Vs Ryback never seen this before.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

3MB to job instead of Cesaro? That's good.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, well, actually Cesaro is not doing the job.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

:buried


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the hell

Drew mac looks like Johnny depp with yellow glasses


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW I WONDER WHO'S GOUNG TO WIN! What a awesome match !!! THANK YOU WWE 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who gave ryback the shiner?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The GOAT is on stage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry still looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ryback destroying 3MB, and the point of this is? how bout have him destroy someone that actually matters and not guys that lose to Santino Marella.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jericho should be there tonight


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scrap all of the WM plans. Just do Cena and Bryan vs Rhodes and Sandow!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That's all female wrestlers are good for.


SILENCE!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

Cody and Sandow shouldn't get squashed because The Shield is obviously going to interfere in that match. After all, tonight The Rhodes Scholars are being used to advance every other WM storyline except their own.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This has been a good crowd.

Nice to see an old style Ryback jobber match. Just see his power moves, nothing more.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Cyon said:


> To be honest, I think it would take while before Kharma gets in the right mentality.


By which you mean 'it would take a while for Kharma to reduce herself to an abnormally narrow beauty standard' of course.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



TehJerichoFan said:


> The slut-shaming fpalm



That's unfortunately how it goes on this forum.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> I am a fan of the boob press :agree:
> 
> ohhhhhh jadore bella twins
> 
> ...


:cody2 is the man.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*

the belle and Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow will like face Brodus Clay and Tensai and Kaitlyn and Naomi in a 8 tag team match at wrestlemania 29.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Slater doing the job. Lol Mcintyre.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3MB just got destroyed. What else is new?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Mark Henry just standing here. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania is in a month.
Does WWE know this?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


He beat Doink.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback winning this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



CharliePrince said:


> I am a fan of the boob press :agree:
> 
> ohhhhhh jadore bella twins
> 
> ...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well looks like were gonna have a Mark Henry vs Ryback Feud


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Drew.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah man, who did Drew piss off?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"No I can squash people better than you!" 

"No, I can squash people better than you!" 

"No, me!" 

"No, me!"


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Man I hope Ryback and Henry buy ol' Drew a beer tonight haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Drew McIntyre lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HEELry ain't impressed clown

HIS HEART DON"T PUMP KOOL-AID!!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! A :buried competition!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


He beat Doink last year, if that counts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fucking LOL at Drew McIntyre :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That fucking march seriously irritates me, ok so you do it when finishing match but do you really have to take the time to do it every time you do that fucking move? even in the midst of a 3 on 1 assault after the match?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Drew, I am very sorry that you'll never be appreciated in your own lifetime.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Drew :lmao


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

#SAVEDREW


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Chose One.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Asenath said:


> By which you mean 'it would take a while for Kharma to reduce herself to an abnormally narrow beauty standard' of course.


I was referring more to the baby thing. Unless you're being sarcastic?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They're like dogs fighting over a piece of meat

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like that Jinder's just standing there watching.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It would had been much better with Ryder.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :cody2 is the man.


I beg to differ


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Drew. 

Well, at least another Mania match is confirmed. Is that 5 now?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



SpookshowTony said:


> That's unfortunately how it goes on this forum.


And in WWE commentary. :no:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Expect Ryback to lift Henry at WM.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao WWE really hates Drew McIntyre :lmao this is priceless


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"The chosen one" Drew Mcintyre:lol:vince2


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Man if this was position in the company I'd go to TNA


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan
2. I’m going to punch Cody Rhodes in the face"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The thought of Ryback lifting Henry for Shell Shock :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is actually pretty cool. Just two badasses trying to one up one another, nothing more.

Crowd is into it too.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor Drew...lol

Well, that match is locked in.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The thing more squashed than Drew was Choc Lesner into his tights..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor Drew

I AIN'T NEVER LIKED HIM-Henry


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


back when he was facing all those legends he beat doink the clown I believe.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The Chosen One....


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

drew is seeing stars and asking teddy if hes fired now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see Ryback botch his finisher on Henry at Mania and relive the beautiful Tensai botch.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Can you be buried more than 6ft deep? Drew is asking.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

You were the chosen one Drew!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


What? You mean you can't remember his memorable victory against Doink the Clown?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Cyon said:


> I was referring more to the baby thing. Unless you're being sarcastic?


I'm mostly being bitter and cranky.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryback's response to everything. That and "yabba dabba doo".


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm actually genuinely hyped for this Henry/Ryback match. Anxious to see who the WWE books to win that match. Match most likely will suck though.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

NO WAY Ryback can lift Henry first time out


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Has Slater EVER won a match on TV?


Yeah, in 2010 when he was a part of the Nexus.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan
2. I’m going to punch Cody Rhodes in the face" 


Cena should Re tweet it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Del Rio/Cesaro? Nice.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The worlds strongest slam looks more devastating that Rybacks finishing move.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Why did RAW start an hour early? I missed the whole Punk/Taker segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero jobbing again to ADR, why does the WWE have their mid card champions job to the WHC so much


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

tons of squash matches, awful.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel so bad for Drew's fans.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heel ADR = cars

Face ADR = bucket


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ricardo coming out with the bucket to scrap the drippings left of _The Chosen One_ off the mat.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

This has been a good Raw so far!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Smarky Smark said:


> You realize that's not actually happening right? Right?


Kayfabe wise it is. In real life, Cena and Bryan will get the benefits.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Del Rio vs Cesaro should be awesome.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, Alberto Del Rio vs. Antonio Cesaro should be a pretty solid TV match, but yeah, Cesaro is going to do the job once again. If it's not Ryback, then is Del Rio..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel like the WHC has been nothing but an afterthought since Sheamus dropped the belt.

Especially on this road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Please have mark henry destroy that fake goldberg


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Henry and Ryback should've done that with Lawler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> I feel so bad for Drew's fans.


Wasnt he the chosen one at one point?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



NikkiSixx said:


> And in WWE commentary. :no:



Lawler's at that age where it's worth living if he gets a wiggle downstairs. His comments are a form of vocal masturbation.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Why did RAW start an hour early? I missed the whole Punk/Taker segment.


Because of stupid daylight savings here in America.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank god it's Del Rio/Cesaro and not Del Rio/Barrett.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tiffany making Drew look like a straight up punk bitch was his downfall.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't get into the show at all. Goodnight.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Obviously Cesaro is going to job for like the 5th week in a row. And there's nothing anyone can do about it.


I'm fucking pissed. At least it's a champion this time and not a directionless illegitimate monster.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The glitter thats what he does sign during that stare off was priceless lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> I feel like the WHC has been nothing but an afterthought since Sheamus dropped the belt.
> 
> Especially on this road to Wrestlemania.


Yeah well what the hell do you expect since the outcome of the WHC match is 100% already given since Swags is getting his 30 day suspension the day after WM?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger should come out and bust up ADR. Save Cesaro from jobbing once again.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW R.I.P Drew lmao remember when he was "The Chosen One"? Yeah The Chosen One to get buried every week lol.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

henry will climb the ropes and ryback will shellshock him from there


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Del rio and cesaro....give 'em 15+ minutes...should have happened on smackdown


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Tiffany making Drew look like a straight up punk bitch was his downfall.


HE WAS DOING SO WELL TOO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Tiffany making Drew look like a straight up punk bitch was his downfall.


And Gail Kim is next!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> Can't get into the show at all. Goodnight.


Its been okay.. Just lower your WWE standards.

"its been some spring for WWE movies"

ha are you kidding me! the call looks terrible as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just watched the first 90mins of raw in 30 mins :bateman. Now back to normal live run :bateman


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Missed the first 45 minutes of Raw. I see they used Paul Bearer's passing as a cheap heat angle for Punk. unk2 fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How many WWE movies can flop in one year??

Answer

All of them


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE Films, the division that likely goes under before the year is out.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Tiffany making Drew look like a straight up punk bitch was his downfall.




And now she is on TV more than him and not getting owned. That doesn't seen right at all.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

More movie trailers! Yay.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Except it isn't Spring yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Halle Berry ever been relevant? :lol

WWE thinking this is some sort of coup.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Since when did Raw get filled with Movie trailers?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

bulklogan said:


> This has been a good Raw so far!


Very good RAW. Very storyline focused and building the big matches for WM.

I actually got chills watching the Henry/Ryback showdown. I think Ryback needed a fresh feud.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who is in The Call from WWE?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Tonight is movie Monday RAW.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whenever I see Ryback do the arm pump feed me more chants..I always think of the bad guy from BloodSport


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Whoever invented the drinking game for movie trailers must be wasted by now!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> WWE Films, the division that likely goes under before the year is out.


Unless Vince drains money elsewhere to keep it alive


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Who is in The Call from WWE?


Otunga


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

With all these commercials and movie trailers I forgot I was watching wrestling.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol Otunga not even getting a mention.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Halle Barry... I would defile your chocolate body in the most vile and hedonistic ways possible.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Tiffany making Drew look like a straight up punk bitch was his downfall.


Drew McIntyre = the John Morrison of 2012-13


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

THErealLEGACY said:


> Its been okay.. Just lower your WWE standards.
> 
> "its been some spring for WWE movies"
> 
> ha are you kidding me! the call looks terrible as well.


I don't know..I watched Lockdown last night and it was so much fun. It wasn't perfect but I felt entertained. Sadly, it's not the case with the WWE anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't they learn from their XFL hobby?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol he put her in the trunk! Hilarious.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

If we have to watch this Halle Berry movie preview over and over again can she at least appear on WWE in a bra and panties match?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't seen Abigail Breslin since Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Who is in The Call from WWE?


I think Otunga might be.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> *Has Halle Berry ever been relevant? :lol*
> 
> WWE thinking this is some sort of coup.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO.
Looks fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Halle Berry fucked up her career doing Catwoman.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck Halle Berry connecting herself to this shitstorm known as the WWE films?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, why is Ricardo constantly carrying around a bucket?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



wkdsoul said:


>


now those are some jugs...of tea


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Has Halle Berry ever been relevant? :lol
> 
> WWE thinking this is some sort of coup.


Have you ever seen Swordfish or Monster's Ball? :kobe4


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

god damn movie trailers...This is the second one on this damn show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE Movies: if we're going down, we're taking Hollywood's C-list circa 2002 down with us.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bulklogan said:


> Whoever invented the drinking game for movie trailers must be wasted by now!


Or dead



Soupman Prime said:


> Since when did Raw get filled with Movie trailers?


Since Rock started in 5 movies this year


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One thing more annoying than all these damn movie trailers is how Cole and Lawler act all giddy and excited as if they actually wanna see it and it looks good. They all look like shit all of them.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible show so far.....seriously what the fuck is this shit??


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope there's a prequel for this movie explaining how that thing ended up on Halle Berry's head :jaydamn


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, Claudio. Thank you for saving this mess of a Raw.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy fucking shit why was that trailer so long? Jesus. That was an entire commercial break in itself.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

They need to quit giving Cesaro a fucking jobber entrance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

US & IC Champion = Jobber to the Stars.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> I think Otunga might be.


Lol worthy after they said a few weeks ago that Otunga starred in the movie.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant give wrestlers 30 second entrances on television yet can show 2 minute trailers of movies


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

that douche playing the killer is in EVERY wwe movie...plus he sucks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

For the love of god why can't our US champ get an entrance?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I feel bad for Cesaro..


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Has Halle Berry ever been relevant? :lol
> 
> WWE thinking this is some sort of coup.


When she won an Oscar?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't waste your money on The Call. It ends with Big Show sitting on a bench covered in cheetos, looking at the camera with a wide ass grin and saying "It ain't easy...", falls asleep and farts. Fade to black


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Soupman Prime said:


> Since when did Raw get filled with Movie trailers?


Where you been dude, its been like this for the last 2 months.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Even my live stream had enough of this. It stopped immediately after the Halle Berry trailer ended.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

No Cole, I will not watch the trailer for the call.

I tuned in to watch wrestling and the odd humours promo.

I did not want to watch movie trailers, mass amounts of adverts, replays of last weeks segments, or a guy discuss not wrestling for 5 minutes cause of his name's pronunciation.

I really do despair at times.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want Swagger and Jeb to come out and give Ricardo Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

Holy shit Raw is boring. X_X 

Is it always this boring? I'm trying to give it a chance but damn.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They gave Cesaro a Jobber Entrance for a piece of shit Movie?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That's OVER folks


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. Cesaro vs. ADR.

Y'all. Let's not get hasty. But I think there might be some _rasslin'_ to watch.

If Swagger runs in, I will lose my shit.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

This is new and exciting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss when titles signified distinct divisions.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

If the wwe could just do simple booking better


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Ryback and now ADR, only babyfaces so far who will get the upper hand on this show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I actually love this crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how the preview for the WWE movie that was like 3-4 minutes long pretty much gave the entire movie away. Great job, WWE. Just genius! :vince3


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

You can practically hear people whispering in the crowd during Del Rio's entrance.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Drew McIntyre = the John Morrison of 2012-13


Except Morrison didn't leave his chick



Amber B said:


> Didn't they learn from their XFL hobby?


Considering the host of other failures WWE had between XFL and WWE Films, no


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Don't waste your money on The Call. It ends with Big Show sitting on a bench covered in cheetos, looking at the camera with a wide ass grin and saying "It ain't easy...", falls asleep and farts. Fade to black


Sigged.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh good, Cesero to tap out tonight.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Al-Bore-To Dull-Rio. YES.

:heyman


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know. Del Rio's face turn started off very good, especially using Ricardo & their friendship as the core of it. 

Now he's just a pandering silly boy like all faces are. Sigh.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Halle berryman appears on raw more than the wwe champion these days


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The good news is the movie bombs this weekend and these trailers will go away.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Made in the US eh Alberto? More like in the backseat of a Pinto more specifically right?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

ADR literally has a tattoo on his back that says "Made in Mexico"


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE promoting Germany although they just lost their TV deal to TNA


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ADR..he's an a real American..he fights for the right of everyman


<_<..>_>


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Great RAW so far. Nice change of pace.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is Del Rio implying he was conceived in America?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

ADR and Cesaro should be a good match.

If it isn't a squash match.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dirtiest Player said:


> Holy shit Raw is boring. X_X
> 
> Is it always this boring? I'm trying to give it a chance but damn.


Sadly yes. I can't even remember the last time Raw was entertaining.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Have you ever seen Swordfish or Monster's Ball? :kobe4


Oh of course. She's hot in both, but the WWE go on like they have some big star in there films :lol

It's Halle Berry.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Screw building more feuds for Mania. Let's just show movie trailers instead...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> You can practically hear people whispering in the crowd during Del Rio's entrance.


It's a pleasure to hear.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

So far... no Khali & no Swagger, life is good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Shut the fuck up, Lawler.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The US champ doesn't get a TV entrance for the 3rd week in a row and is about to job in a match they didn't even advertise. HOW ABOUT MAKING YOUR CHAMPS LOOK IMPORTANT INSTEAD OF ADVERTISING YOUR SHITTY MOVIE ON A WRESTLING SHOW WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

God lawler is clueless Cesaro got his wrestling start in Germany


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now this will be a solid match


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Lawler was banned from telling jokes, he would literally have NOTHING to say.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Terrible show so far.....seriously what the fuck is this shit??


It's been over 30 minutes shouldn't you be gone?




Nimbus said:


> Disappointing raw so far, if this garbage doesnt get better in the next 30 minutes im out.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Lol worthy after they said a few weeks ago that Otunga starred in the movie.


That's what I said when I first heard it. Just checked IMDB. Otunga is listed as a cop. tunga3
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1911644/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



wkdsoul said:


>


Fuck all, I'm going to shamelessly drool and talk about how much I just came in my pants.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Shut the fuck up, Lawler. Just stfu.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

He holds one of dem jobber belts, IC, US, whatever, can't blame King for messing it up


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't want to watch Cesaro jobbing out. This is for you.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The show is starting to become


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lawler is so out of touch with the product.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I guess im a Zeb guy. Hate being at work and having to help ppl who dont speak a lick of English. Atleast try to learn. Fuck wwe for having an angle like this lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They can't book faces for shit. Cena and Del Rio are hideously booked. Come to think of it, so are most heels.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Lawler is drunk, dumb and absolutely oblivious to his surroundings. I reeeeaaaally hope he retires soon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't Cesaro got mid-card superstars to wrestle? Fucking hell.


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think "IC Champion" and "US Champion" is synonymous to "Jobber" in 2013.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> Sadly yes. I can't even remember the last time Raw was entertaining.


Didn't you already say good night and went to bed? What caught your attention?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro should seriously be having a feud going into mania. Not surprising they have nothing for him


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Brown Horatio said:


> The show is starting to become


im eating


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who is Cesaro facing at Mania? No one. 
Ok.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Two of the most boring performers in modern day WWE in the ring at the same. Truly magnificent.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Question? What happened to the other black ref?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> They can't book faces for shit. Cena and Del Rio are hideously booked. Come to think of it, so are most heels.


Its almost as if WWE's creative department are incompetent.....NAH


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow. This is actually a pretty entertaining match.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Enough with the shitty "si" chants. It's :yes :yes :yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hasn't Cesaro got mid-card superstars to wrestle? Fucking hell.


The mid card hasn't existed for a long time. We only have jobbers and main eventers now. If you're lucky you'll be chosen to be the IC or US title holder which means you can face main eventers but never win.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So who is Cesaro facing at Mania? No one.
> Ok.


I'm sure if we're lucky, they'll throw Miz in at the last minute :argh:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Right hands to the kidney"? That looked like his forearm, Cole.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Latinos always get the Backstabber :lol


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Fuck all, I'm going to shamelessly drool and talk about how much I just came in my pants.


You came to just fucking cleavage ? :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> The mid card hasn't existed for a long time now. We only have jobbers and main eventers now. If you're lucky you'll be chosen to be IC or US title holder which means you can face main eventers but never win.


It's sad isn't it!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Guys like Cesaro, Barrett and Ziggler jobbing to Mexican JBL is bad enough. Since he doesn't have a pinfall finish though they also get to tap out every week which makes it even worse.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Wow. This is actually a pretty entertaining match.


Of course its a good match, these are good workers.

Yet, people bitch.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That uppercut is so deadly. Ah damn, Cesaro loses ofcourse. Now build a match for him


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy shit, I just zoned out during that whole match.

Edit: Wasn't boring, but it didn't catch my attention.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Cesaro tapping out like a pussy fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I swear to god, Cesaro tapped out faster than anyone has tapped out ever.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Why does everybody with talent have to job to that fucking scrub ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Boo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't minded tonight's Raw. Going a tad slow and it's not the best highest of quality but it really isn't too bad.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Good match but very predictable. Cesaro still hasn't a feud going into Wrestlemania, which is pretty sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not even the fact both Cole and Lawler are shit. It's the fact they both go all out to say "HE'S GOT IT, HE'S GOT IT, BIG UPSET HERE.." when it clearly means it isn't. Disgusting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm guessing if Cesaro actually wins a match, he loses the title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania is 4 weeks. :lmao
Amazing.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hasn't Cesaro got mid-card superstars to wrestle? Fucking hell.


I did a double take when they first said, champion vs champion. Thought the Rock was going to show up. Forgot he wasn't here tonight.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Cesaro :sad:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Crossbreaker can come OUT OF NOWHERE! 

Well there's your feud with Orton for the future!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shame this happens. Raw has fallen into a pattern of starting with a lot of momentum with the first hour or so, but then they start jobbing out their champs or have a shitty Ryback match that sucks the energy out of the rest of the show. Raw should REALLY go back to 2 hours. But then Vince would have to swallow some pride, which he absolutely isn't going to do.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"From outta nowhere." They jizz anytime they get to say that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dead Silence. Dead Man Down. 

The boat is sinking WWE....


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio's offense doesn't make any sense. Tilt-A-Whirl Backbreaker, Superkick to the chin & then an Armbar??


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Cesaro shouldn't be jobbing to Del Rio, he should be kicking the crap out of jobbers/lower-mid card and beating a high-midcard guy every once in awhile.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

He was tapping before it was applied


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Want Cesaro to win more but no shame in losing to the champ I guess.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Christ, at least let him stay in the hold for a while before tapping to make him look a little bit strong :shaq


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I swear to god, Cesaro tapped out faster than anyone has tapped out ever.


Orton did the same thing at Bragging Rights 2009 against Cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it was inevitable for Cesaro to lose.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure it's not there fault, but the WWE make me hate every face they have pretty much. Cena, Sheamus, del Rio, all the fucking same old shit, smiling baby face bullshit. It's like the 80s.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Mania is 4 weeks. :lmao
> Amazing.


I know and we only have like 4 matches announced.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, god. The urn. Kane. 

I HAVE BEEN KICKED IN THE FEELS.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

It feels good to see Kane holding that urn again.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Proc said:


> Didn't you already say good night and went to bed? What caught your attention?


Dixie Carter is probably paying these guys. No sleeping on the job. Especially when Raw has one of it's better shows.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

is kane going to cry?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

lol "say something!" :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

classic Kane right thar


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's sad isn't it!


Calling the lack of midcard sad is like calling the Shield's booking "surprising". It seems way too mild a word to ever do the situation justice.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao "SAY SOMETHING!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"SAY SOMETHING!" 

LOL! That's making Botchamania.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kane


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

"SAY SOMETHING!" I love this crowd lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The urn!

Serious Kane.

"SAY SOMETHING!" :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao random fan "SAY SOMETHING!!!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"say something" :lol :lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn that was loud


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What loudmouth would shout say something. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

SAY SOMETHING!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Main Event the world is talking about :lol.

Also WWE can stick their fucking adds up there arse.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor Kane. Someone should hug him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"Main event the world is talking about"

lol I think Swagger/Del Rio has got more media attention.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Paul heynan screamin say somethin lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Say something"

*Shut the fuck up.*


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Still a better promo than Cena's 

:lmao at that fan screaming "Say something!"


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Puppet H > Josh Matthews


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

And that man is an IWC member for sure.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn that say something guy was loud.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck the tool who shouted "say something"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Maybe that will teach WWE that not every single backstage segment has to mic the crowd.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Main Event Preview'

Fucking riveting.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awww Kane


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Rock-Cena promo? I'm hitting the shower.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I like that Kane and Taker have been silent tonight. I'm probably the only one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Up next Cena and Rock face off in a promo war. Oh wait, that is right the rock isnt here at raw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was awesome.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Main Event Preview? Translation....Long Ass Video package.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Drunk dude screaming say something kinda just ruined that. Kane looked legit sad/disturbed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> And that man is an IWC member for sure.


I wouldn't be surprised if he was a member on these forums.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OUR WWE TITLE MATCH FOLKS

A VIDEO PACKAGE

I REMEMBER WHEN THINGS MATTERED


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Usually, i'd be all for Kane using this as a way to turn into an absolute ass kicking heel machine who's a sadistic psycho but he's changed from face and heel so damn much that I couldn't care less about him anymore.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We haven't even seen Cena yet, no wonder this show is pretty good.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Main Event Preview? If it's a video package it should be great.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Find that man and end him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

longing4indy said:


> Cesaro shouldn't be jobbing to Del Rio, he should be kicking the crap out of jobbers/lower-mid card and beating a high-midcard guy every once in awhile.


He has no problem for WM, so you'd waste tv time putting him over that leads to... nothing?

Plenty of heels have gone over tonight, the ones WWE is invested in for WM. Brock, Shield, Henry, CM Punk. Even Ziggler got a win and he's in holding pattern til the MITB come into play.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish Kane would go back to mute.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Mania is 4 weeks. :lmao
> Amazing.


I know. It doesn't even feel like we're on the road to WM. It feels like just another show.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Funny that this Indianapolis crowd is good. I am from Indy, lived there for 18 years, it is not a great sports town, even Colts games are quiet.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

I will cream my pants if Kane sets Punk on fire.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane to set the dude that said "say something" on fire


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It was probably *Big Z* :lol :lol

ALL THE WAY FROM WHERE EVER THE FUCK HE'S FROM.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dick head fan. And oh Lordy a match, not a shitty Rock or Cena promo, just might be ending the show. The problem is that it really seems like Kane should go over, with a UT interference of course.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> We haven't even seen Cena yet, no wonder this show is pretty good.


You jinxed us all


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope the "say something" dude got socked straight in his mouth, got busted open and had to be hauled out for the rest of RAW to be stitched up.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

Why is this the number 1 wrestling show? I guess for the same reason Lil Wayne outsells an artist like Immortal Technique. :argh:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"SAY SOMETHING" - Tyrion Lannister 2013


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I like that Kane and Taker have been silent tonight. I'm probably the only one.


Not at all. It fits their characters. Plus their actions are speaking louder than words.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

rock cena preview


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pierre McDunk said:


> OUR WWE TITLE MATCH FOLKS
> 
> A VIDEO PACKAGE
> 
> I REMEMBER WHEN THINGS MATTERED


Well they could do more if the WWE champion would show up to Raw to promote WM


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Main event preview? Are they showing us their match from last year?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was a member on these forums.


very true, some members of these forums are that stupid.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Was it just me, or did everyone else here Paul Heyman tell Kane to SAY SOMETHING?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the main event is a video package instead of an actual match? I mean, give us something. An IC Title match, tag match, something. Not a fucking video package for a rematch that will be average at best in the main event of the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I still can't believe they have gone with Cena/Punk II over Rock/Punk fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Arcade said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was a member on these forums.


Considering that we're a bunch of belligerent know it alls, it's highly likely.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Kane/Punk better main event.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dirtiest Player said:


> Why is this the number 1 wrestling show? I guess for the same reason Lil Wayne outsells an artist like Immortal Technique. :argh


Yeah, I mean, there's plenty of other wrestling shows that air internationally, right? unk2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm really liking Raw sofar. Works for me...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckley said:


> "SAY SOMETHING" - Tyrion Lannister 2013


:lmao:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kane debut was a classic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I know. It doesn't even feel like we're on the road to WM. It feels like just another show.


This. Sadly, there are a few (very few) who mark out or are actually interested in these storylines. I legit feel sorry for them, because most likely weren't around or weren't old enough to watch wrestling when it was amazing. Also makes me question their intelligence alittle, too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

For the first time ever we care so little that we give you the same Wrestlemania main event two years in a row. We will still get a million buys to so deal with it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*sigh* Paul :sad:

That bitchin' Kane debut.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well they could do more if the WWE champion would show up to Raw to promote WM


Fucking this, it's an utter shame that we can't have a proper promo because Rocky has to suck Hollywood dick. This is shaping to be the most unsupported, unwatched, Botch of a WM ever.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

That's gotta be Kane!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DATS GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Kane debut.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Greatest WWF storyline ever.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane was so jacked back then


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

KAAAANE IS ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE UNDERTAKERRR


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Love Kane's debut.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Paul Bearer named both the undertaker and Kane Kane? Why did he pick the same first name for both kids?


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane was such a fucking badass back then


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A cena like promo. Fuck Off :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh how I hated Bearer during that time. And even though at that time I knew that wrestling was scripted, Kane scared the fuck out of me.

Then he started banging broads and catching feels...:no:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh good, I get to zone out again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Funny thing is, you do a storyline like that Kane/Taker one nowadays and it'll get shit on every single week for being cheesy, corny and lame :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At least they're using the song from that awesome Orton/Cena video package from '09.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ripping the door right off the cage. What an impactful debut.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do they keep reshowing this video package?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Greatest WWF storyline ever.


Most perfectly executed without a doubt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Twice in a lifetime :cena2 :rock4


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey it's the song from Bragging Rights 2009 with the Cena/Orton Ironman match promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His downfall :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm really liking Raw sofar. Works for me...


People who don't like The Shield working as a team don't like this show, don't like Ziggler/DB tearing it up, don't like Paul Bearer clips, don't like Mark Henry/Ryback staredown, don't like Brock destroying people, etc don't like this show.

The movie clips have been lame, yes, but I've liked this show. Very story focused.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

just give him the belt now ffs


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want Drew McIntyre to show Cena a dictionary open on the word "collapse".


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> For the first time ever we care so little that we give you the same Wrestlemania main event two years in a row. We will still get a million buys to so deal with it.


I don't like the match, but There have been wrestlemania rematches before. Rock/Austin did it 3 times.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I really enjoy these Paul Bearer flashbacks. I'd love to see one from his time with Foley, but they are well done and classy either way imo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah that loss was so devastating to Cena thats why the next night he just shrugged it off and was back to smiling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You know, I might buy into Cena's promo if he hadn't done something similar last year. "I have to beat you or I lose everything" except the next night "Rock was the better man". 

This is whatever.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

As if. You still hogged the goddamn spotlight the entire year Cena


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

YOU GUYS READY FOR REDEMPTIONMANIA?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is blaming Rock for his life sucking and his career going south? 

How about man up, take the loss like a grown up and keep on trucking?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol so Rock caused Cena's marriage to crumble


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they went there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Letters from the Sky :mark: :mark: :mark:

Orton/Cena bragging rights promo 2009 was GOD.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Say something be trending worldwide


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How exactly was John Cenas "once in a lifetime" stolen? He got beaten cleanly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah god, Cena had SUCH A BAD YEAR. Talk about buried.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, I never spat out my food when they showed the TMZ divorce report. LOL!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

ROFL THEY USED THE SAME SONG FOR A CENA/ORTON PROMO A FEW YEARS AGO. "Sad Cena" promo


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cena's Redemption. Ok

Hasn't lost cleanly in God knows how long (or lost in general), had umpteen title shots and won the Rumble.
Terrible year indeed.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

See, this _sad John Cena_ thing would have been awesome -- last year. If we'd had a year of self-doubting, assessing-his-flaws Cena building back up to a triumphant Rumble win, I would have marked hard. 

But, like, we got smug jock jerk Cena all year. No bueno.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That underdog John Cena.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

You know, this whole Cena angle would work if Cena actually had a losing streak....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes let's pretend that he had a really bad year. This goofy bastard.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Yeah, I mean, there's plenty of other wrestling shows that air internationally, right? unk2


Actually I was thinking of the U.S. not worldwide. But I know a certain other show does air internationally...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Win the title Cena, so ppv wwe title match work rate will go back up to standards again!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena probably went about 154-6 in 2012 and we're gonna focus on the 5 dirty losses.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't with this bullshit :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just rewinded back too see that GTS and super kick again ahhhhhhh beautiful.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

John Cena - worst year ever, still wins 'superstar of the year'

Makes sense.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This Redemption storyline wouldn't be bad if it wasn't being used on a guy who is a 12 time world champion.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm not buying this rock/cena hype in the slightest, we're supposed to feel bad for Cena after he himself was on Raw after WM joking around and smiling like the loss meant nothing to him? and to believe he had such a bad year despite making millions of dollars? LOLNO.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I don't like the match, but There have been wrestlemania rematches before. Rock/Austin did it 3 times.




they never main evented two years in a row though. They also didn't promise the first match would be the only match then do it again anyway.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So we're blaming Cena's divorce on Rock? Classy.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

This whole storyline is an absolute joke since Cena pinned Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The greatest Underdog of all time :cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol @ this video package.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Err, mention the title maybe?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Using a fabulously dramatic song for this fuckery. Please.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Cena's Redemption. Ok
> 
> Hasn't lost cleanly in God knows how long (or lost in general), had umpteen title shots and won the Rumble.
> Terrible year indeed.


yeah not to mention he headlined pretty much every PPV during Punks 400 day plus title reign


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The champ vs the cheater


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena, what a poor year for Cena.

Main eventing 3/4s of the companies PPVs.
Headlined Wrestlemania.
Defeated Brock Lesnar. 
Won Superstar of the Year.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cena says this is his second chance at redemption? More like his 4th or 5th chance!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ugh. Orton. What do you want?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OH MY GOD. THEY ACTUALLY DID IT.

THEY BLAMED HIS DIVORCE ON HIS LOSS TO THE ROCK.

KAYFABE LIVES.

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK GOOD GUY JOHN.

:cena3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tailspin? He beat Brock lesnar a month later at extreme rules.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Super Friends Tag Match coming up.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fuuuuuuck I thought it was main event time. There's still a whole 'nother fuckin' hour. I can't make it.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why can't they put this much effort into all the video promos? That was awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince can't get over that his golden boy will never ever be accepted by anyone over the age 12. :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That was fucking incredible. Wow. What a promo.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL @ Lawler making some kind of noise when he heard all the girls screaming


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Voice in my head!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Extended squash incoming.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

shield interupts saved by big show?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus and Orton team up.. DAT FEUD.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did they really just include Cena's divorce papers in that video package? :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't wait for Orton's heel turn if it's happening.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite appear via a video package :rock4


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

How the FUCK can they even have the nerve to try to sell Cena as an underdog like this? 

I think WWE cares more about promoting their movies than they do about booking their wrestling promotion.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Vince can't get over that his golden boy will never ever be accepted by anyone over the age 12. :lmao


I would LOVE to cheer for John Cena. I love a super-facey face. I like cheering for the good guy.

John Cena the character, for the most part, is not a good guy. He's a 14 year old boy's id in a man's body.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Err, mention the title maybe?!


Lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope Rhodes Scholars are not jobbing to Orton and Sheamus. We need The Shield!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Yeah god, Cena had SUCH A BAD YEAR. Talk about buried.


I know. The dude won most of his matches this year, beat Brock Lesnar, beat the Big Show which then lead to Johnny Ace being fired, won MITB, and won the Rumble. The only big losses he suffered were against Punk and Ziggler, but in the case off Ziggler, Cena destroyed him and beat him in multiple matches.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ad for a Nicholas Cage movie. Gonna be great I'm sure. I DO SAY!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Cena-Rock promo reminded me of THIS from 1993...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It was a bad year for Cena, he had to soil his hands wrestling some midcard peons like Dolph Ziggler for a brief while, must have been rough for John to lower himself to trying a program with someone who isn't already a top star.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

IT just highlights how bad WWE creative is, they probably new Rock-Cena II was on the cards, they had the chance to build a redeption story over 12 months. doing it in 5 weeks aint gonna work


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

This is going to be my first WM. It's going to be the greatest weekend of wrestling in my life as of yet. ROH, DG, CZW, Hall of Fame and much more. I am not lying by saying Mania itself is the event I am looking forward to the least. I am not feeling it at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to not mention the title in that promo Cena.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

So for those of you coming in now, Mark Henry was fucking IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Did they really just include Cena's divorce papers in that video package? :lmao


Cena's ex-wife to be in Rock's corner at WM book it!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> That was fucking incredible. Wow. What a promo.


This.:rock4


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't care about Cena/Rock at all. I actually muted that video package as I was listening to something on my computer instead. How that's supposed to be the draw for Wrestlemania for the third fucking year in a row, I have no idea.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Wrestlemania 29: Shut Up And Buy It


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

SHIELD please save Rhodes Scholars from The Great White Stain Of Cum & Orton


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Cena's ex-wife to be in Rock's corner at WM book it!


:russo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That promo was just as good as the "Free or Fired" promo about Cena vs Nexus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Let's give Rhodes Scholars a full match now plz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I have to ask Vickie. 

Why are Rhodes & Sandow being punished for what Brock did?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> Wrestlemania 29: Shut Up And Buy It


:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cole, how is it the return of the NAO when they returned to the ring last week?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Baby Pink Lesnar


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The continued stupidity of them acting like Cena had a bad year when he won 95% of his matches and besides against Lesnar, never looked weak or like he was losing steam... in part thanks to his no-selling of anything negative (including the defeat to Rock) almost completely put me off of this feud...

... but I gotta say, that was a fucking awesome video package. One of the best in the last few years. Amazing that everything this week is making me more excited for the big three Mania feuds than last week. Punk's promo took my high interest in Taker/Punk even higher, that Rock/Cena video package took my low interest in the match and now got me very interested, and the Heyman promo took me from no care for the Lesnar/HHH program to some actual interest in the match now. We'll see if they continue with that later on, although if it's a droning-on HHH promo like last week, I think my interest will be zapped again before we even hear the stips.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That package was okay, but it doesn't beat this







Orton/Cena > Rock/Cena


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That Rock/Cena video package was terrible. Cure for insomnia.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

wow a match? finally


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the biggest WRESTLING matches of the year and it's probably an "MMA" style match. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The iPad :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The return of the NAO. I guess last week was a hologram.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

The Bellas vs Kaitlyn and Trish Stratus at Mania 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TWO JOBBER ENTRANCES, ONE NIGHT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Folks we got a whole another hour to go through


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Here comes the guy who's nearly as unbeatable as Cena - Lameus


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton didn't get an entrance? Wow.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena is such a huge underdog, pinning Brock Lesnar cleanly and all


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shield to interfer to give RS the win


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Orton comes out first, then Rhodes Scholars...then Sheamus? Uh what?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm really not looking forward to Sheamus Orton and Show vs the Shield at Mania. Seriously how's this any different from Cena Ryback and Sheamus? I mean yeah the guys are different but its still another 3 on 3 tag team match with no stipulation at all.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Wait, Orton comes out first, then team Rhodes scholars and Sheamus?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Why does Lameus get an entrance but not Rhodes Scholars? fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is WWE that low on tag teams that they have to use the same one twice?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rhodes Scholars-Jobber Entrance. 
Orton-Super Jobber Entrance.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy fuck...we took a commercial after orton was introduced, and we come back just so we can see sheamus enter? the fuck.


----------



## RussMac316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton heel turn incoming?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

so orton came out, the rhodes scholars, then sheamus? ...what?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So if Fandango wants to come out and refuse to wrestle, it's cool. But if Rhodes Scholars gets their match interrupted through no fault of their own, they need to get fed to the Superfriends?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

brandiexoxo said:


> The Bellas vs Kaitlyn and Trish Stratus at Mania
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sadly, I would actually watch that. What does that say about the division?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Orton didn't get an entrance? Wow.


Yes he did. 

Rhodes and Sandow didn't


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

* BROCK LESNAR VS TRIPLE H IN A I QUIT MATCH *


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, two jobber entrances for Rhodes Scholars in one night, and this one was between entrances of their opponents. 

Contract signing to close the show plz.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Orton didn't get an entrance? Wow.


Entrance to ad break! Mid-way


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> That package was okay, but it doesn't beat this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The video package was complete non-sense. Because it was based on mistruths. Cena didn't have a bad year, and he didn't even pretend like he did.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> so orton came out, the rhodes scholars, then sheamus? ...what?


Yep...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Imagine Sheamus Vs. Lesnar? Bloodier than JBL/Guerrero from '05.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Orton didn't get an entrance? Wow.


yes he did....it was just so long ago that none of you remember it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

As much as I fucking hate Rock/Cena 2, the WWE knows how to churn out some fucking good video packages. Civil Twilight for the win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The video package was complete non-sense. Because it was based on mistruths. Cena didn't have a bad year, and he didn't even pretend like he did.


Thats doublethink and WWE will not tolerate it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Why does Lameus get an entrance but not Rhodes Scholars? fpalm


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Orton wrestles so scripted like lately. Like, let me try to explain. He makes everything he's going to do obvious, or flows through the motions making it obvious of what he's getting ready for.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes I know it's petty, but I really hate white ropes.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Concerning the Bella twins comeback...

I just realized the Bellas did this in a very smart way. They got their WM paycheck last year, took 11 months off doing 2 or 3 indy shows, a shoot interview and some modeling jobs and are now back in perfect time earn another Wrestlemania paycheck; well done ladies.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm..tag names..Pale oil.. workout buddies...buzzcuts


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes I know it's petty, but I really hate white ropes.


You are not the only one.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Vintage Orton. Did he say it yet?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> hmm..tag names..Pale oil.. workout buddies...buzzcuts


Randy Ginger.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes I know it's petty, but I really hate white roopes.


:mcbain


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The video package was complete non-sense. Because it was based on mistruths. Cena didn't have a bad year, and he didn't even pretend like he did.


:vince3 : 'How else can I get "Twice in a Lifetime" to happen?'


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Orton wrestles so scripted like lately. Like, let me try to explain. He makes everything he's going to do obvious, or flows through the motions making it obvious of what he's getting ready for.


I think it's pretty obvious he doesn't give a shit anymore. And I can't blame him.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Sadly, I would actually watch that. What does that say about the division?


Lawls I was just thinking that! Its sad when that's what we have to hope for in this division, a match with the Bellas xD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the first time that I have ever seen Randy Orton use an Exploder.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO FROM RIGHT BESIDE HIM..

sorry, out of nowhere.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtiest Player said:


> I think it's pretty obvious he doesn't give a shit anymore. And I can't blame him.


Randy Orton in WWE is to RVD in TNA. Just there for a pay check.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Randy Ginger.


I'm only here for it if Randall gets fat and sleazy again.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> RKO FROM RIGHT BESIDE HIM..
> 
> sorry, out of nowhere.


:cole3 : "Vintage Orton!"


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

Y2J Y2J Y2J
Will we see some build up for a Y2J match in Mania tonight?
Sadly, don't think so..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Randy Ginger.


The Great White Viper


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cody sure doesn't make his audibles subtle :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Proc said:


> Concerning the Bella twins comeback...
> 
> I just realized the Bellas did this in a very smart way. They got their WM paycheck last year, took 11 months off doing 2 or 3 indy shows, a shoot interview and some modeling jobs and are now back in perfect time earn another Wrestlemania paycheck; well done ladies.


They might stink to high heavens in the ring but those two are far from dummies. I'll never hate on the Bella Twins (other then pointing out which one is the pretty sister).


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Has Cena even been beaten completely clean since WM? I really can't think of any matches where he lost clean.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got in. Did I miss :taker unk :brock :jpl :cena2 appearences?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Holly shit. It's empty on the camera side.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

King giving zero fucks, talking about the Bellas.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they ever going to call that Randy Orton's dad was the one that made the Superplex famous? 

I mean they usually hammer stuff like that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the hot tag is the worst spot in all of professional wrestling.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> The Great White Viper


RK-Brogue


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God i'm really not looking forward to Sheamus Orton and Show vs the Shield at Mania. Seriously how's this any different from Cena Ryback and Sheamus? I mean yeah the guys are different but its still another 3 on 3 tag team match with no stipulation at all.


They need single matches and even give Rollins and Reigns the tag titles (maybe Ambrose the US title).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punter said:


> Just got in. Did I miss :taker unk :brock appearences?


They were on.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Randy Orton in WWE is to *RVD* in TNA. Just there for a pay check.


And to toke more freely.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Coffey said:


> Pretty sure that's the first time that I have ever seen Randy Orton use an Exploder.


he has been doing that for a few weeks now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on Shield


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Punter said:


> Just got in. Did I miss :taker unk :brock :jpl :cena2 appearences?


Only the first three.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Those moves on the apron dont need to hapoen every match. Just stupid seeing Sheamus' clubbing blows or Ortons ddt everytime.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shield may interrupt!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RKO ON :cody2 OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sandow :buried

pyro cutting himself deeply right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Back to directionless midcard limbo for you two!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE.
BROGUE KICK OUT OF NOWHERE.

VINTAGE


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> Just got in. Did I miss :taker unk :brock :jpl :cena2 appearences?


Yes, yes (but he's also main eventing), yes, hasn't been on yet, and appeared on a video package.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Randy Ginger.


not bad ..not bad..

Aggressive Snakes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Team Borton and Lamass suck


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Apex Ginger


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Celtic Vipers? It's like a fucking joke these team names.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Piece of shit Shitmus sucks I'm furious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Celtic Vipers?
Fuck you.

Oh no. Not this.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my god. RKO out of nowhere. Oh my god, Brogue Kick.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The brightness and contrast on my TV screen is so confused right now.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage orton


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!! baby!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Champing at the bit, Jerry.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, comedy filler has been replaced by movie filler.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

GE 7 said:


> Y2J Y2J Y2J
> Will we see some build up for a Y2J match in Mania tonight?
> Sadly, don't think so..


Thanks a lot, dick, now we have to sit through a terrible-ass highlight reel segment featuring The Driz because you jinxed us all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlight Reel? Oh yes.

Oh, he's got two wanna be movie stars? Oh no. 

Miz/Barrett at Mania? Please fuck no.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> sandow :buried
> 
> pyro cutting himself deeply right now


I assumed he lopped off a limb by now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What a waste of Jericho. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barrett-Miz feud incoming?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"We're just getting started"
--

Well we aren't. We have, sadly, 50 minutes left.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lobster head

Shit, I expected Orton to slip in and RKO sheamus to interrupt the brouge kick. It sooo looked like it was gonna happen, but then I saw Rhodes. Looks like Randy will be Blandy for another while


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That's right mid-carders, let us make it perfectly clear that you are jokes by jobbing you out in a pointless match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Viper And The Piper


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What the fuck happened to Sheamus/Barrett?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm tapping out.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Randy Orton in WWE is to RVD in TNA. Just there for a pay check.


It's because he hates the PG era and more so because he has been buried. Yes I know why he's been buried because of wellness violations but still. This guy doesn't like the current product and has no chance of going anywhere meaningful in it, anyway. So of course he no longer gives a crap.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I gotta admit tho, It is kind of sad that the bella twins who I love btw get a bigger return surprise then the fucking undertaker.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Jericho!!!! baby!!!!!


Farout you've been to quite a few live shows!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho up next :mark: :mark:


----------



## RussMac316 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was the point of that match?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yay, Sheamus!!

:angel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Highlight Reel? Oh yes.
> 
> Oh, he's got two wanna be movie stars? Oh no.
> 
> Miz/Barrett at Mania? Please fuck no.


The funny thing is both movies got terrible ratings, so Jericho making fun of them both will be pretty much what critics were saying about it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder what the fucking point is.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> I'm tapping out.


Me too. I'm tired & can't make it another hour for more forgettable programming.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

LOUISIANA FAST


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Those assholes can't put anyone over :buried :buried :buried Sick and tired of Cody and Damien jobbing every week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Highlight Reel? Oh yes.
> 
> Oh, he's got two wanna be movie stars? Oh no.
> 
> Miz/Barrett at Mania? Please fuck no.


Exactly :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

To me, they are trivializing Moody's death a little to much for my taste. The guy really died guys. Act like it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Waiting for all the dumbass apologist WWE fanboys to tell me why I'm wrong in saying that Jericho is being wasted, again.

And why the FUCK is half of the good stuff happening on commercial breaks now? Fuck this company.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They might stink to high heavens in the ring but those two are far from dummies. I'll never hate on the Bella Twins (other then pointing out which one is the pretty sister).


Their shoot interview sucked imo 

Everybody always was so nice to them, and they had such a blast working with everyone (except Orton as they pointed out)

Looking back you could argue it was the typical shoot of somebody who is going to go back to the WWE.

Still, a very smart business move.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

If Miz/Barrett have a match at WM, then it might one of the worst Maina matches in recent memory


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If they ever did Miz/Barrett at Mania it would outdo Miz/Cena and Lawler/Cole in dreadfulness.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

This raw...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, I like all three guys, but Miz is a godawful face and Barrett's personality is bland as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cyon said:


> So good.


Really makes you see how god awful face Orton is in comparison to Heel Orton doesn't it?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Waiting for all the dumbass apologist WWE fanboys to tell me why I'm wrong that Jericho is being wasted, again.


HE ONLY THERE TO PUT YOUNGER GUYZ OVA!11!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sometimes I wonder what the fucking point is.


:sadpanda


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Why do they show these scenes during break. Arseholes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heels rarely go over nowadays do they unless it's against some random jobber that never wins. (Henry over Slater etc)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ATTA BOY ROLLINS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I just witness a movie preview that the premise of the FUCKING MOVIE is "Upside Down" land? 

Jesus fucking Christ. I'm thinking they're showing WORSE movie previews to make the WWE films look good.. It's working so far.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That was a sick knee.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins' knee.

I live.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, shit actually happens during commercial breaks? 

It is as if, this shit is happening in real time! As if it were, somehow, live and spontaneous. Like...whoa!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why couldn't they show this on TV??


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

WWE seems to be working extra hard to shit all over their midcarders tonight. :/


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They are really trying to promote that WWE app....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WE COULDN'T HAVE SEEN THAT LIVE???

Stupid app


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is it bad i'm watching y2j 1999 debut video instead of shield during the commercial?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The Shield attacked Orton and Sheamus during the break. WHY THE FUCK ISN'T THIS SHOWN ON TV?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They are really gonna make me get this fucking app huh, why did I miss that live


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is getting stupid the WWF making you get the crappy app just to watch the action during all the ads


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns' Spear :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

y2j chants


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"You want SHIELD? Download the WWE APP" :vince2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Y2J! Y2J!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK TOUTS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

An attack from the Shield during a commercial break. Wow, I am stunned at WWE's fucking stupidity.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fucking app. Fuck enormously off with Halle Berry nipple-flicking and put the wrestling stuff on TV where it belongs.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so they decide to show a beatdown of top wrestler during a commericial I cant I cant this company fpalm fpalm










that is unreal, why dont they just put the whole fucking show on the app and forget about televsion


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't understand what's so terrible about tonight's episode. I've seen worse Raw episodes earlier this month.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brianne was cute.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

How was that girl old enough to remember that :S


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:cole3 : "Paul Bearer is dead? Lets take it to Tout!"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

We're gonna need a gif of that rollins flying knee....


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Black girl knows about wrestling?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck this. If the app is the only way to see more shield, I will get it!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at these fucking tools...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No one is buying that fucking app. Air your angles on TV. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The whole Kane/Edge feud involving Paul Bearer in 2010 was terrible :lol

RIP Paul Bearer though


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

I won't get the app just to spite these assholes for pulling that BS. 3 hour show and we gotta download a stupid ass app to see a beatdown.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Paul Barrow will definitely be missed.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay the second guy was pretty cool but besides that FUCK TOUT!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's silly they are pushing the app like this.

We still see the footage anyway, so it's sort of counterproductive no?


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't even own a smartphone. Fuck your app, Vince. Ugh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> :cole3 : "Paul Bearer is dead? Lets take it to Tout!"


urine idiot


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:no: This tout shit needs to stop.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber got her tout in again.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

JERICHO :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It'd be funny if we saw Zach Ryder among the WWE fans touting their Paul memories.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> The Shield attacked Orton and Sheamus during the break. WHY THE FUCK ISN'T THIS SHOWN ON TV?!


Because they want you to download that fucking app. Ever since that app they keep having feuds advance during breaks as well to give you a reason to get the app. I know its fucking retarded having that stuff happen during breaks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Still think tout is one of the worst creations ever


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> We're gonna need a gif of that rollins flying knee....


Who knew somebody else's knee could be my new erogenous zone?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

#Mark said:


> No one is buying that fucking app. Air your angles on TV.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its free.

Still shit though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dugweje said:


> Black girl knows about wrestling?


Most def not


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I miss the countdown during his entrance


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

man Vince..if only more people died to advance storylines everyweek huh?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Reigns easily has the best Spear since Goldberg. It actually doesn't look like a running hug.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"You never know what to expect from this young man"

Isn't Jericho in his 40s?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

JERICHO!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's great that they're having the Highlight Reel instead of MizTV. Just a shame one of the guests is Miz.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So we're going to get Orton/Sheamus/Show vs. The Shield

::sigh::

Show just feuded with Sheamus.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Why are all the "Memories" ever put on Tout only since the beginning of the Attitude Era? Can't we get some older fans in there who remember the Pre-Attitude days? Many of many fondest memories of Paul Bearer happened before the Attitude Era.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

King just called Jericho a young man


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great to see Jericho but i just wonder how long before we get a plug for that shitty robot show on scyfy?


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Dugweje said:


> Black girl knows about wrestling?


I swear, the ignorance is off the charts on this board.

White boy knows about saying dumb shit on message boards? Oh wait....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Losing a match is now the same as being taken out of commission? Really?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> The whole Kane/Edge feud involving Paul Bearer in 2010 was terrible :lol


It was.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hit new movie? lol, OK.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No, don't roll the clip.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jericho Vs. Robot Combat Wars winner @ WM. 

Book It.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho is sexy. Would bang. 10/10


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No Shield attack but touts that you don't care about. There is that one kid who loves the fan touts he is the WWE version of Tony. He loves everything they do. He even saw Dead Man Down and bought Marine 3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i think he means the shit new movie


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Why is Jericho in his wrestling gear? Jesus Christ, I hate it when they don't wear pants for interviews.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Jericho really is just......there these days.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

What the...Why is Bon Jovi in the ring?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hear Miz drops guys on their heads in this movie as well.

:troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ToddTheBod said:


> So we're going to get Orton/Sheamus/Show vs. The Shield
> 
> ::sigh::
> 
> Show just feuded with Sheamus.


As least they are not acting like they are friends. Just gonna unite to take out the shield.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Buckley said:


> urine idiot


Hey, that's basically what he's saying. I think it's a bit disrespectful.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone wanna tell Miz that reloading in the open is a bad idea?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god how I missed that. "RAW IS Jericho!"


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y2j is amazing that is all


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this. Fuck this company

Take your movie previews and shove them up your arse


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did he call the Marine 3 a hit?? Thats why it went straight to video!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

saturday afternoon SyFy gold right there


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Amber got her tout in again.


lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jericho used to promote the MIZ's flop. I could fucking cry. Really?

Face Jericho is as stale a toilet brush through so whatever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

One more movie clip and I'm going to throw my PC out the fucking window.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Marine 3 looks terrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stop plugging movies, you stupid cunts!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome one! :miz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz as an action star? I laughed.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

What's next? The Marine 4 starring Bo Dallas?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho is a magician


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz battling it out with the stunt double for Rick on The Walking Dead.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

how many times do we need to see previews for this stupid movie?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so this will be a tag match. these 2 vs otunga and barratt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why does Jericho have JBF hair?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't tell me that they're going to do a Miz/Jericho feud. Ugh, I just want to quit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god Jericho cant even keep a straight face he knows Miz Sucks


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to RAW IS "PHONING IT IN BECAUSE THEY OBVIOUSLY HAVE NOTHING MEANINGFUL FOR ME TO DO". Also does CJ have a beef with Kevin Dunn with the "Monkeys" remark?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT EXTREMELY OUTRAGESLY EXPENSIVE JERITRON 6000!!!




































Is missing...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't believe they have Jericho on the card for Mania and they're wasting him on this pointless shit 4 shows before the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> someone wanna tell Miz that reloading in the open is a bad idea?


NO. Let's not tell him.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

LBGetBack said:


> I swear, the ignorance is off the charts on this board.
> 
> White boy knows about saying dumb shit on message boards? Oh wait....


Lol woah there its a joke and I'm black by the way


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

We finally get a non-MizTV interview segment for what feels like the first time in years and they manage to do the only thing they could do to screw it up...make Miz a guest. Screw you, WWE.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

They are really trying to make that movie look like a hit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Obese Turtle said:


> Why is Jericho in his wrestling gear? Jesus Christ, *I hate it when they don't wear pants for interviews*.


:lol


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL this is awesome chants


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Miz don't need no bulletproof jacket :lol


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

More movies.. less wrestling..
Someone remind me why I am still awake at 5:15AM to watch mediocre movies trailers??????!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where is the Jeritron?!?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WORST HIGHLIGHT REEL EVER.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that's some saturday afternoon SyFy gold, right there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jericho: THE MARINE 3 LOOKS AWEEEESOMEEEE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat low buget miz movie, nation wide tour of a direct to video movie :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> No Shield attack but touts that you don't care about. There is that one kid who loves the fan touts he is the WWE version of Tony. He loves everything they do. He even saw Dead Man Down and bought Marine 3


I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I'd rather be in a movie that is actually shown in theaters rather than some direct to Blu-ray "Marine 3"

rofl


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> King just called Jericho a young man


Well... Compared to King he is.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

This segment is fucking shit. It's awful. Get this off. Fuck off.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WADE FOOKING BARRET!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dammit, missed 1h:30 of the show. What did I miss? *


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait, what the hell happened to the Jeritron lol
Jerichos hilarious just pointing out flaws, the jacket now his empty basement looking set


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

most obnoxious segment ever


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The were some budget restricions, Chris. They're making shit movies.

Wade, I like you bro, but I bet you don't even have lines in that movie of yours.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

psssst...Barrett, you may be in the fucking move, but it sure as shit isnt "yours"


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:barrett1 : "My new movie!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Barrett you had no role in that movie....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another movie promo. Oh ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fuck off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deadman down was a huge flop, didnt it only make like 1 million bucks this week


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking Christ fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Barrett is in the Movie?
he looks kinda Different, must be the hair


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a wrestling show, right?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Barrett's movie opened #4 and so far is considered a financial failure...

just saying


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do they continue to push these shit movies barely starring WWE Superstars (Otunga, Barrett) and shit movies starring The Miz yet they have a Hollywood actor like The Rock?

Are they taking the piss? Or are they just doing it so The Rock looks 10x better which he obviously is in the acting department?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW IS STRAIGHT TO DVD MOVIES!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fucking hell


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So we're going to get Orton/Sheamus/Show vs. The Shield
> 
> ::sigh::
> 
> Show just feuded with Sheamus.


Hence the "The Enemy of my Enemy is my friend" Uncomfortable aliance they've been building up. 

::sigh::


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA, not the ROAD TO SHITTY MOVIES!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting tired of these gratuitous movie promos.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dead Man Down was dead on arrival.

Reviews for it bombed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

welcome to RAW IS MOVIE REVIEWS!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> WORST HIGHLIGHT REEL EVER.


:bryan YES!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty sure Barrett wasn't even in the trailer :lol

Edit

Or was that otunga's movie? Meh don't care either way


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Both movies suck


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Miz is gold. :miz2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I forgot RAW was on and tune in just now to watch yet another Dead Man Down commercial during the show. I'm out. Can't stand these in-show advertisements bullshit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

And thank you for making Barrett look like a cunt by suddenly having this Hollywood-actor complex. They go from bare-knuckle brawler to constantly bringing up how he's a marine biologist and now he's spent the last month doing nothing but hyping himself up as an actor and having everyone make fun of him for it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MTheBehemoth said:


> This is a wrestling show, right?


If you have to ask, it probably isnt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the dumbest feud ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dugweje said:


> Black girl knows about wrestling?


What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Last week was Vintage Raw tonight must be Mivie night or something. How many trailers have we seen so far.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol wade barrett is great.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Battle of the Bargin Bin:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*AWFUL AWFUL AWFUL*

Fuck this show is shockingly bad.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is embarrassing. I feel sorry for Chris Jericho.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait wasn't Sheamus making fun of Barrett for being a extra in a movie like 2 weeks ago? Now it's Miz making fun of Barrett? What happened to Sheamus?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I HATE THIS


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wade is too busy jobbing to the stars.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

"Hollywood" Wade Barrett


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Too busy jobbing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Barrett's killing it on the mic! Fucking awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at people who think current day wrestling is good. :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bah Gawd King, can this segment get any shittier?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCKING STFU ALREADY, BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

The GOAT is probably all like 

:rock4 AMATEURS!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Take the two guys that desperately need people to carry them and put them together. Flawless.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

JIMMY!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god someone shoot me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is the worst guy on the roster. Please just fuck off to C movie action flicks and leave the WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy fuck Jericho is awesome. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What a shitty advertisement dressed as a promo. The reason Wade doesn't have a WM direction yet is because they have to plug these shitty ass movies. Really? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What a load of old shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The were some budget restricions, Chris. They're making shit movies.
> 
> Wade, I like you bro, but I bet you don't even have lines in that movie of yours.


Its not like they have to buy a new TV for every show. Wouldnt they keep sleeping the same tv?

And wow this segement is awful


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole shits on another segment :lmao.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho wtf?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho doing his best Ace Ventura impression. 

Cole: "How bad is this?" 

That might be the call of his career right there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Helium.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This segment gives me the sad. And I like all these people.

Except for the Miz. And Cole. And Lawler.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

this segment is a 










not even jericho can save it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Miz is the worst guy on the roster. Please just fuck off to C movie action flicks and leave the WWE.


This plz.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yep, good work Vince...base a feud around the fact that the IC champ hasnt won a match in weeks. Really a good idea to expose how piss poor the booking is on this show.

also, triple threat for the IC title at Mania, where Jericho wins the belt for the TENTH time?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wade Barrett should bring up how his movie actually made it to theaters instead of direct to dvd.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Pitiful segment. Why Jericho?

EDIT - Now THIS is Y2J.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

reheheheheheallyyyyyyyyyy classic y2j


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jericho get a ride with Swagger to the arena? He looks blazed..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho, I love you, but that was awful fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I love it when Michael Cole just has enough and tells it like it is. At least he won't stand for this level of bullshit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"How bad is this?" Never has Cole asked such a question that I can relate to.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao at people who think current day wrestling is good. :lmao


:lmao at condescending jerks like you :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish Barrett was booked strong. He would really be a believable badass.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even the commentators are shitting on this segment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"How bad is this?" -Michael Cole

Holy shit, I agree with Cole. I think I should just quit watching the WWE.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Miz is the worst guy on the roster. Please just fuck off to C movie action flicks and leave the WWE.


haha this.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd rather whore myself out than get in front of all of my fans, a legend.... And promote a straight to blu-ray piece of shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened to Jerichos pecs?

/nohomo


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shit gets real when the jacket flys off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao at people who think current day wrestling is good. :lmao


:lmao at people who didn't watch wrestling prior to '97 :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"How Bad is this"... reminds me of when Cole got orders from McMahon to say "This Piper's Pit is starting to stink"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

God bless you, Brad Maddox.

Now turn around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, da fuck is going on? 

I thought Dennis the Menace had just come out, lol.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz is so awful on the mic he makes Khali sound good.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BRAD MADDOX!!!


THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

UGGGGHHH cunts everywhere cunts cunts cunts


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: MADDOX GOAT REF/WRESTLER/COMMENTATOR/MANAGER


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Maddox.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Why is Maddox talking to them like they're a 2 year old that's misbehaving?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Please allow me to introduce me" 

What


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YES THE GOAT MADDOX IS HERE


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cole: "how bad is this"

"really" cole

oh jeez here comes maddox, and it gets worse.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Maddox is God.

Goddox.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

now this guy is pure gold


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

here's Brad..now hold on a minute playa'


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GOAT IS OUT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> :lmao at condescending jerks like you :lmao


Wah?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I could go for some Maddox


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

God, Maddox is so fucking bad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, it's Bischoff.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE... BRAD IS TALKING


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Maddox sounded like a Chihuahua.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cole is still shitting on this segment. :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cole burying this segment.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

MADDOX DA GAWD


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Y2J and Miz look like a gay couple compared to Barrett. 

I love Y2J to, but kissing the Miz's ass is just retarded. Gosh I hate WWE face booking.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Maddox is a future star.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Jericho has strange pecs.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus Christ Cole fucking hates this.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cole DESTROYING this segment. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox :lol

also jericho should totally go for a 10 time reign just so he can act like Booker T and say "I'm a 10 time 10 time 10 time intercontinental champion!"


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Michael Cole calling this the worst segment of Monday Night RAW? Congrats, that means a lot coming from him. :cole1


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Cole completely shitting on this segment


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FUCKING COLE...HE HAS REDEEMED HIMSELF FOREVER.

This is the worst segment in the history of raw, no doubt. Begging for a commercial break? fuck this company


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cole :lol

Burying every thing like a mofo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This may be the worst segment in the history of Raw" 

Not quite, but I appreciate the honesty for once, Cole.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cole :lmao :lmao :lmao. You know Vince HATES it backstage :lmao Amazing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You...you...no no you.

LMAO


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is going on? LOL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maddox is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

even cole can see how bad this segement is he's shitting on it :lol :lol :lol

jesus it's so bad, even lawlwer can see it ffs


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Is this really happening or am I high?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mentally tapped out minutes ago despite liking Y2J, Miz and Barrett.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously who thought it was a good idea to put a mic in Maddox's hands??

I just can't with this shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck cole is burying this hard


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING? WHAT WAS THAT!?? :lmao


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Why is he shitting on the segment. Why bury them like that


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Cole! :cole3


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lawler please shut the fuck up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This segment has ruined Jericho in my eyes. He nearly saved in, but then Maddox came and put the final bullet in it. Fucking terrible.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

fucking love Cole.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The commentators have had enough. :lmao If they'd just turn RAW into a Mystery Science Theater 3000-type show with Cole and JBL ripping on the bad crap all night that'd make RAW must-see tv.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maddox is fucking horrendous.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Maddox just killed this segment. Barrett and Jericho were the stars of that segment.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That entire segment was a GIGANTIC pile of shit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What in the world :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

God damn commentators. SHUT THE FUCK UP! JBL please return. I'm begging you.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, the worst segment in history, apart from every single one involving you Michael Cole. Cole should be fired for talking over the performers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Please fire Miz and Maddox while you are at it. Holy crap that segment was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!



Best segment of the night


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That segment was... 

awful. sorry. Can we have a FUCKING PREVIEW option before posting Mods?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

and you guys are on miz's nuts for sucking on the mic but love this guy?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Maddox sucks


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao that was the best thing Cole's done since the Divas NXT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dying days of WCW bad. 

I loved it in a Wrestle Crap sort of way.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

There's been worse, Cole.
Wow, they were really shitting on that segment. Where the fuck did the Jeritron go LOL, god that's so funny I don't know why


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I think Maddox is purposely being "burried". It's part of his gimmick right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Cole just buried current day WWE. I have new found respect for him.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Maddox is so getting fired for that, but it was out of this world awesome


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

That's huge


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Worst Jericho segment I remember.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

mjames74 said:


> and you guys are on miz's nuts for sucking on the mic but love this guy?


Seriously...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maddox = gone.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

fuck me that was horrendous, maddox just died live on air

whole segment clearly wasnt planned though, no set, no plot etc.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Cole :lmao :lmao :lmao. You know Vince HATES it backstage :lmao Amazing.


Vince was probably fucking raging Cornette style.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In times like this. I wonder why I watch this


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WTF is going on. I left and came back to Lawler and Cole rambling about going to commercial like we havent had enough.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cole burying the segment = Vince furious backstage :lmao :lmao :lmao Comedy 

This Maddox guy is one of the worst performers in the history of TV, not even going to limit it to "wrestling history".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

IT'S THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. YOU GAIZ EXCITED? :vince2


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

I would have preferred extracting a tooth through my eye..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cole used his shovel on that segment and rightfully so.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

This segment was a trainwreck long before maddox showed up. Da fuck was that?!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Deep down Jericho wishes he was still on tour


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Maddox!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When Michael Cole is the most entertaining part of a segment, you know your company is fucked.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


The worst thing is is that Vince is most probably telling him to say this. Vince is making his show look bad ON PURPOSE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

See, it's all well and good to laugh at Cole shitting on a segment, but when it's a segment featuring two former world champions, the IC champion, and the co-GM-whatever-the-fuck, it's probably not _that_ funny. Also made less funny by the fact that he does it every other week. And the fact that he's ruined more segments than any of them, if only because he's been there longer than Miz.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

so who is Jericho facing at WM im confused


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Cole :lmao :lmao :lmao. You know Vince HATES it backstage :lmao Amazing.


Maddox sucks big time, hope he gets fired for that


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

So this time, just this time, there was a reason they weren't wearing pants. Because, of course they knew that they would be put in a match, STARTING RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jericho sounded pissed at the end. I don't blame him. What happened Maddox?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Maddox is going to get pulled off TV. No way he's staying after this.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

This was awkward and weird to watch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If y'all don't see how Maddox is funny, I can't help you.

But I lol'd.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*someone please make a jericho gif saying realhehehehehehe hehehely *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cole buries that, yet didn't bury any of Cena's promos leading to the Rumble?

I mean, the segment wasn't great due to Miz and Maddox, but Barrett and Jericho made it watchable. Barrett's playing the delusional wrestler thinking he's a movie star perfectly.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


I recall Jim Ross shitting on a 3MB vignette as horrible or words to the effect when he was filling in for King. If you aren't bringing it, the WWE won't protect you.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god im in tear right now. Maddox so fucking hilarious. It's like, he as no idea that the entire world is watching this


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I somehow blame John Cena and The Rock for this shit road to Wrestlemania. Mania is built AROUND the biggest feuds culminating into one show, the biggest show of the year. Yet Cena has not been seen once and The Rock isn't even there. Come on now.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So...am I the only one that caught that his forced awkwardness on the mic is his gimmick and was intentional? I found it to be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That was truly awful, and I usually take shit segments with a grain of salt. That wasn't even a Highlight Reel.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> Mentally tapped out minutes ago despite liking Y2J, Miz and Barrett.


Did the same.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*LOLOLOLOL WHAT WAS GOING ON?? We have some of the best wrestlers on the mic ever in Wade Barrett, Y2J - also Miz who is decent enough - yet this segment was so bad, Cole did an NXT on it. Fucking surreal lololol.*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

You do know Maddox is deliberately acting bad? Tt's his gimmick to fumble over his words and kinda not have a clue what he is doing.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

read a report that triple was "high" on Maddox :lol :lmao :lmao I wonder what triple h was high on :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Deep down Jericho wishes he was still on tour


To think he had guys like Rock, Austin, Haitch and Angle to work on the mic with.....Not he had to do...that :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


This!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

While Maddox was talking Miz got flashbacks to when he hosted the Diva Search. He probably wanted to tell him just to say ooohrahhh and run away.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

maddox is awesome lol I want to see him and Jericho interact more. Jericho seemed genuinely annoyed by Maddox


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Someone stole Jericho's TV, and Maddox didn't even realise it was gone. He'd be a bad cop.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

No way jericho should put up with that shit someone needs a yelling


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And why have an IC title match next week when the biggest show of the year is four weeks away?

Hopefully Jericho wins and somehow they make the match for Mania. Miz needs to fuck off.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The segment was decent, and would've led to Jericho and Miz in the #1 Contender's match for the IC Title, but Maddox fucked everything up.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

i cant tell if that was planned or not with maddox?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> The worst thing is is that Vince is most probably telling him to say this. Vince is making his show look bad ON PURPOSE.


It's so funny it's true :lol

Fuck Vince. The guy has been dogshit for over 10 years.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Wade, how you've fallen.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

THAT was Cole making sure Maddox doesn't have a future. Seems like he rubbed Cole the wrong way backstage and no one can bury a person like the commentator. Whew.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What was the point of Maddox being there?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fuck cole is burying this hard


Now if only he'd bury the entire show every week Raw would be a thousand times more enjoyable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Why is Maddox talking to them like they're a 2 year old that's misbehaving?


Because he is god.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Maddox trolling half the people in here like a boss


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

How the fuck did they expect that segment to go? They have another goddamn interview segment, have Jericho come out and do nothing but lazily spout off catch phrases, bring out the Miz who is absolute shit as a crowd-pandering face and not over at all, use the segment as one big giant advertisement for 2 movies, have Barrett come out who has lost all heat thanks to him being booked to lose every single week since winning the damn title (oh yeah, he's the fucking IC Champ), make him look stupid about his movie (because that hasn't been done every week for the past three weeks by Sheamus) and then cap it off with Brad Maddox who has nothing going for him at all because he's so new.

It was an atrocious segment, but made 1000x worse by Cole shitting on it every 2 seconds.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

People think Maddox was serious but it's part of his gimmick... fpalm

Still was shit though. Wasn't believable in the slightest.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Rawk said:


> Maddox just killed this segment. Barrett and Jericho were the stars of that segment.


Everyone killed that segment, Jericho included. That was a team-effort of awfulness. 



Cookie Monster said:


> This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


It might not've helped anyone but he was saying what everyone was thinking, at the very least he decreased some of the embarrassment by telling it like it was.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Can Cole bury Raw like he used to bury NXT?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cole is really unprofessional at times. He shits on so many things in such a blatant way


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Barrett is pretty funny lol.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at all the idiot marks on here. Learn the fucking difference between what's on screen and what's reality.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they acknowledge that their IC Champion is on a losing streak. 

How the fuck is a CHAMPION on a losing streak?!?!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> read a report that triple was "high" on Maddox :lol :lmao :lmao I wonder what triple h was high on :lol


Sniffing Sin Cara's jockstrap probably.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Y2J better not tap out.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dinobot said:


> This!


JR burried 3mb when he was on commentary


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I get the Maddox shtick. It's funny as hell. Cole and King burying is all part of the plan. Did any of you watch smackdown last week? Maddox was on commentary the whole show and Cole and Mathews just burried him the whole night. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Jericho taps out to Miz im done


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Barrett is pretty funny lol.


Barrett is so much better on commentary than with a mic in his hand.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2J vs. Miz? Why? :lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I somehow blame John Cena and The Rock for this shit road to Wrestlemania. Mania is built AROUND the biggest feuds culminating into one show, the biggest show of the year. Yet Cena has not been seen once and The Rock isn't even there. Come on now.


Heck no.


Blame creative, not those two. They can easily work around that, building up the other matches but the booking team is on crack these days. Not having Rock/Cena on your show, a match that builds and writes itself anyway, should open the door for other things. This should have been the perfect time to book and hype the other angles.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Why the fuck did Cole keep interrupting that great segment? It was one of the funniest things I've seen on RAW for years it was fantastic, and he was shitting all over it. He didn't get the memo on what the Brad Maddox character is about.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> You do know Maddox is deliberately acting bad? Tt's his gimmick to fumble over his words and kinda not have a clue what he is doing.


 This should be obvious....


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I think that whole segment was planned for this exact recation. Maddox is supposed to be hated, supposed to be stupid. Do you guys not know his character? Thats who he is. That segment was planned, it was supposed to be stupid, supposed to be bad. Garuntee it


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Why is Y2J in a feud for the IC title again?! He is far better than that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ya know if they did Barrett/Jericho at Mania I wouldn't hate it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brad is God. Fuck Austin, fuck Punk, fuck The Rock, fuck Cena, give me 3 hour Brad Maddox show


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Jericho going to WM as IC champ would be great!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

At least Miz isn't going over.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Triple Threat at Mania for the IC Title. Cool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Y2J vs. Miz? Why? :lol


IC ttitle match next week it seems


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

"It's already gone" ~Chris Jericho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Three Way Next Week...or at Mania. 

Whatever, this is drizzling shits.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple Threat next week, most likely.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

StaindFlame said:


> This should be obvious....


I thought we All knew this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, let's not give Wade Barrett a chance to complete a beatdown... let's bury him even more so.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Triple threat at wrestlemania for the IC title? I am down with it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Ya know if they did Barrett/Jericho at Mania I wouldn't hate it.


I'd allow it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Y2J vs. Miz? Why? :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid Barrett. Do you not watch wrestling? Inb4 triple threat.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao

burying the IC champ...this is just such bad booking.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Miz is the worst guy on the roster. Please just fuck off to C movie action flicks and leave the WWE.


really? He's worse than Khali? Brodus Clay? Hornswoggle?

:StephenA2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> IC ttitle match next week it seems


Which Wade will end up winning, probably by DQ allowing it to be at Mania.

Why not give Antonio Cesaro a fresh face and have him wrestle Y2J on Raw for once, it'd be refreshing to see Cesaro get SOMEONE different for once and we'd no doubt get an awesome match between two great workers.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wade hit Jericho first. Jericho is the winner!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor The Jeritron 6000 is on sale on Indy's craigslist section posted by JTG?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is why the WWE is pathetic. Commentary team. Not the greatest segment, granted. But the commentary should NEVER be shitting on anything that is put out in front of them. You think JR would be saying this shit? seriously? At least he'd be trying to put someone over, give us some background etc. or yell out about Skittles advertising the show.


JR took a huge dump over 3mb when he was on commentary


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Buried Barrage


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk/Kane time. Should be good. AND DAT GAME


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

So it's Jericho vs ??? at WM?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> You do know Maddox is deliberately acting bad? Tt's his gimmick to fumble over his words and kinda not have a clue what he is doing.


Exactly, we have nothing but a bunch of idiot marks on these forums. They've become so delusional.

They're the same idiots that believe that CM Punk is purposely being a mouthpiece for the IWC and speaks the "truth". They don't even realize that Punk, outside of wrestling, has actually said that he's encountered idiots like this who call themselves "smarks" and who tell CM Punk to keep speaking out against Triple H's burying and corruption, Punk ends up actually saying that he tells them they couldn't be more wrong and don't know the difference between kayfabe and reality.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There's your IC champ, folks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys in he background :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't even pay attention to the match. Bring Maddox out again


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This Ricardo and ADR thing NEVER GETS OLD.

Seriously. I am cracking up already.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course the fucking PG Superhero face have to team up!

Such shit booking.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Why is Y2J in a feud for the IC title again?! He is far better than that.


Because he wants to put over the young talent. Thats why he is there.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha ROFL, Ricardo and Alberto


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

Dugweje said:


> I thought we All knew this


Sadly, it appears not.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have they ever mentioned where the WWE Champion is at all. Its like the title means shit now.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Soooo.....who won the match? Who gets the IC title shot? This show is retarded.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricardo! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

If they do a triple threat match at Maina, it shows how much that this match is just beneath Jericho.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Del Rio with a beard=GOAT?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> really? He's worse than Khali? Brodus Clay? Hornswoggle?
> 
> :StephenA2


Miz is on TV a lot more than those guys.

and as a heel, I'd have Clay over Miz any day of the week, twice on Sunday.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT? :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm :lol :lmao fpalm


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

didn't they show that segment on smackdown last week?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dress up and act like a clown. That's what all babyfaces do! 

Del Rio is kind of funny though.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ricardo is awesome.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

NAO ftw man best match of the night until it got interrupted


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

lmao omg what is this


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't even know it was Del Rio at first hahaha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ricardo is such a star, wish he has more to do


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

'murrica


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Del rip with blind hair, looks like Rollins.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been digging Face ADR but this is terrible.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

6 months ago, I hated Del rio with all my heart. Now? I like him. And all it took was a face turn...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is some funny shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> JR took a huge dump over 3mb when he was on commentary


I have no doubt that he probably put over more people on that show than Cole and King have done in the past year.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Proc said:


> didn't they show that segment on smackdown last week?


Yes, but apparently some haven't seen it. Understandable, considering how no one cares much for Smackdown these days.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit is that Del Rio on the right?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god what am I watching


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, now its not funny.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> 6 months ago, I hated Del rio with all my heart. Now? I like him. And all it took was a face turn...


That's what face turns do!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This show started off well put has jumped off a building since.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Awful. Just awful


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

that doesn't even look like del rio damn, ricardo is the one with a personality not del rio unfortunately


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao at that video


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wheres cena?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Pizza is Italian, and that bombed hard


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YOU'RE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH BUILDUP FOR WRESTLEMANIA fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that was bad.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If Jericho can not infact hit the code breaker correctly, then why, does he keep using it? Great now those shitty "parody" Del Rio videos. I liked this feud in the beginning because it was a serious subject with a serious tone, but of course it had to devolve into standard shitty WWE PG fare. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol looks like sabu with a wig.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's sad what Vince passes as comedy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger next? What is this? WHERE'S THE GAME


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That segment was funny at first, but went on about 3 minutes too long (but of course, Cole won't shit on that).


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't care if Maddox is a real life genius, or really that dumb. He needs to stop. It's fucking stupid and it isn't funny.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd were roaring with laughter during that segment.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO at Del Rio on how he said chimichangas.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

wow people exist that find that funny...speechless


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio should legit grow a beard.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cardo had his Dorthy Zbornak wig on I see


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Weed the people


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait a minute, is HHH even accepting Lesnar's conditions tonight? Cause apparantly there's a Swagger match, probably another commercial, Punk/Kane No DQ... all that in 25 minutes.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> This show started off well put has jumped off a building since.


Agreed. It was going smoothly, I was into it too. When did it all go on a downwards spiral?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Yes, but apparently some haven't seen it. Understandable, considering how no one cares much for Smackdown these days.


I didn't watch smackdown last week either (first time in over a year btw) but heard about the segment on some podcasts...


Edit: oh, and thx for the answer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My TV just asked if it could go take a dump after that promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty sure that was Jinder Mahal on the right.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ADR nailed Swagger's expressions perfectly, especially with the arms folded.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's cena


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yawn. Will CM Punk v Kane hurry up?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Worst booked champions in a long time. The divas champion is completely irrelevent, the wwe champion is here one week gone the next, and the IC and US are directionless and on losing streaks

Team hell no manages to be the only good champions, I think


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw is so terrible that it's the most amazing show ever lol. It's why I watch every week.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Pizza is Italian, and that bombed hard


Its the point..sounds like a idiotic *******.. Id explain it but..i shouldnt need too lol.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That whole segment was fucking priceless. Jericho fucking sold it, he knew it was shit. And he turned into something fun to watch. God damn I love Jericho.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> That segment was funny at first, but went on about 3 minutes too long (but of course, Cole won't shit on that).


WWE has a bad habit of making EVERYTHING 3 minutes too long. lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The buildup to this feuds are just fucking horrible. So much that it hurts my soul.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Swagger next? What is this? WHERE'S THE GAME


Of course HHH wouldn't show up the week after he challenges Brock even though it was guaranteed Brock would be here tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Agreed. It was going smoothly, I was into it too. When did it all go on a downwards spiral?


RAW always manages to do that somehow.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Almost made it to the end. I shall read about the rest of the show tomorrow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah segment was lame as shit, especially Ricardo surprisingly since that guy is usually entertaining as fuck. I admit at laughed when Del Rio said chimichangas. Not sure why but it sounded funny.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This buildup is a prime example of WWE using name value to sell WrestleMania instead of actually building it up fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We will probably get a "BREAKING NEWS" Tout from Triple H sometime before the Punk/Kane match saying he has accepted.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So, do belts even matter anymore? The two guys fighting over the world title aren't even here tonight. What a crock.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

SWAGGER QUICK MATCH..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So they acknowledge that their IC Champion is on a losing streak.
> 
> How the fuck is a CHAMPION on a losing streak?!?!?


Ikr, if a champion was on a losing streak, wouldn't he lose the title at some point?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

HAHA WOW THAT WAS SO FUNNY I FORGOT TO LAUGH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

The Rawk said:


> Wait a minute, is HHH even accepting Lesnar's conditions tonight? Cause apparantly there's a Swagger match, probably another commercial, Punk/Kane No DQ... all that in 25 minutes.


Probably not. Next week HHH accepts, only for us to have to wait the following week for Lesnar to show up again and say "ok", only to set up for the week after that for the contract signing... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Where's cena


With his woman :cena2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Pizza is Italian


Thanks for clearing that up. For a second there I thought they used "FRENCH" fries and Pizza because they infact are foreign foods, to make Swagger and Coulter look like hypocrits. I'm not sure what I was thinking.... such a farfetched conclusion on my behalf..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So I take it Triple H is not showing up tonight


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish I could fast forward to Punk/Kane


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

So who will Swagger squash?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I remember this segment. Damn I feel old.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul oh my god :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sin Cara jobber intro?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Bearer in drag.....dafuq? 

I totally forgot about that...I wish I wasn't reminded.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

New Generation promo, fuck yeah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Sin Cara.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So I take it Triple H is not showing up tonight


He's in the can trying to empty out first. Learn from mistakes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Paul for great Memories


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh no Botch Cara...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck, that was in 95?


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

SIN CARA FOR WWE CHAMPION!!!!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, Sin Cara is still employed.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWF 1995. Jesus, not even that was as bad as current WWE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah love his theme music.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Summerslam 1994 with LESLIE NIELSEN. Best thing about that PPV.

EDIT: oops that was Wrestlemania XI. Nevermind.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Swagger's theme is awesome.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

YES SWAGGER SQUASHING SIN CARA WOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE is doing a nice full show tribute to Paul Bearer, making up for the cheap heat shit storm they created at 20:05 EST.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so to get a chair for $79.99 at KMAR, you need to go into a store and buy $30 of WWE merch? :lol WHAT A FUCKIN STEAL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love Patriot theme music.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at that you fucking retards! I bet if they did that little segment today you be saying "WWE sucks! That was so ghey!"
Go fuck yourselves, you don't know real wrestling, most of you have only been watching WWE for 10 years anyway.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Sin Cara a jobber.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asenath said:


> I'd allow it.


I'd be good with it too if Barrett wasn't such a jobber nowadays, but Jericho vs Barrett at Mania right now would be stupid Jericho mise well face Kofi at Mania.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So, do belts even matter anymore? The two guys fighting over the world title aren't even here tonight. What a crock.


And the IC champ was made to look stupid and get his ass kicked by Miz and Jericho. The US champ tapped before ADR could even put the move on. The tag champs haven't even been in the same segment. The Divas champion had a 5 second cameo only to get upstaged by the Bella twins. The WHC is the only one to have some positive momentum.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I quite enjoy Swaggers Entrance Theme


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does he hates rabbits?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Something to say eh?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I fucking love Swagger's new theme music. That is all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Paul Bearer in drag.....dafuq?
> 
> I totally forgot about that...I wish I wasn't reminded.


I don't even remember it, but it was kinda funny and still took me back. lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sin Care-A


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zeb should run for president I guarantee he would win


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Swaggers damn theme :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ugh oh Sin Cara's in the ring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sin Carrot


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What's that weird thing Swagger does at the top of the stage.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Zeb is so good on the mic. 
I hate what he says, but love how he says it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sin Care-uh


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

CENT CARROTT? OHHH SIN CARA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No body cheers Sin Cara Zed lol what have you been smoking some of Jack's stash?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

lol @ Mexican jumping bean


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeb being gold.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWF 1995. Jesus, not even that was as bad as current WWE.


You must not have experienced 1995 then.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have no doubts that this isn't a gimmick for Mantell.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> *Sin Cara jobber* intro?


ositivity


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Sin carrot 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Ikr, if a champion was on a losing streak, wouldn't he lose the title at some point?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I mean the whole idea of a champion is that your the best, and that it should be a big deal when your beaten, not on a losing streak FFS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn this deserves heat.. Crowds blow nowadays.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES MOAR RACISM :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Coulter knows Sin Cara doesnt speak english right and Sin Cara cannot understand him right.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

NYPD Blue was the shit...my parents didn't want me watching that show...


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Sin Cara doesn't know what the fuck Zeb is saying.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL Zeb is fucking hillarious!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Swagger has such a horrendously shaped physique.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally, he drops the word MEXICANS.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeb, SC has no idea wtf you saying, call him a ******* on live tv. I dare you! lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This is great


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Jesus.. Can Swagger and Sin Cara be in the same ring together? It's truly BotchaMania on Raw.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Does sin cara even understand ?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow this is so funny and wrong. I love it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a complete waste of talent they have turned Sin Cara out to be. I hate it when WWE do stuff like that. smh


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You just know that the minute they walk into Texas, Zeb will get the biggest ovation ever


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Swagger is the definition of worthless


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should put Del Rio under that sin cara mask


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

crowd has totally lost interest in this show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Meanwhile, Sin Cara is like, "Que?"


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack is probably thinking "damn it Zeb, all my suppliers are from Mexico."


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Sin cara would botch crossing the border and end up in Africa 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> YES MOAR RACISM :vince2


:vince5 : "That will sell tickets!"


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They're shitting on poor Sin Cara so hard lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

BORING HAHA

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shouldn't they be wasting this time on an actual match?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger's America is getting the boring chants.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Boring chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boring chant? fuck you this is gold


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as this is taking makes me think Punk/Kane is only going about 5-7 minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dem boring chants :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The whole point of Zeb is that Swagger doesn't have to talk. You know, so we don't have to hear that lisp. 

WHY IS HE STILL TALKING?!?!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Swagger looks like the love child of Biff Tannen and Jake Busey, just saying.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Worse on mic. Swagger or Lesnar?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

BOOOOOOORRRRING!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn, they lost them in that promo. Crowd chanted boring


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger sounds like he has down syndrome.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

LoueyGG said:


> Sin cara would botch crossing the border and end up in Africa


:lmao


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Things came full circle for Sin Cara. Two years ago, he squashed Swagger. Now, he's getting squashed by Swagger. Great job Sin Cara!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it bad that I agree with these two guys?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Not leaving a lot of time for punk v kane


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BOTCH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Ugh oh Sin Cara's in the ring


I take it you dont watch Main Event? He had a great match with Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> boring chant? fuck you this is gold



This.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh god, thought Sin Cara got hurt again.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Worse on mic. Swagger or Lesnar?


Lesnar, you feel me?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's boring because it's true. No one likes to hear the truth over and over again, right?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Sin cara fucking face plant!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Good god lol. We have Punk vs Kane left and havent seen Cena all show and obviously more ads. Is 3 hours not enough time maybe we need 4 hours for Raw. :vince2


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

somebody make me a brad maddox avatar i wanna be the first person on here with one


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Isthis bullshit crowd saying “boring"

Pieces of shit..shame on the smarks at this show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sin Cara may have legit hurt himself again :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just called it. 

Swagger just botched catching Sin Cara. 

He is fucking AWFUL.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

have a big segment backstage yet decide not to show on television but on the fucking app, why dont they just put the whole damn show on the app ffs


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Worse on mic. Swagger or Lesnar?


Swagger


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm concerned about my newfound attraction to meatheads who can't talk. Lesnar and Swagger on one show is just too much, okay. 

I have great shame.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Sin Cara had hurt himself. He did hit his face hard on the floor.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> boring chant? fuck you this is gold


Well, a crowd What'ed Taker before. It happens. These people just want to watch Sin Cara flip around and got angry having to wait.

Glad there's no mood lighting.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Dugweje said:


> Does sin cara even understand ?


...

He's actually reacted properly to some parts, so he does. Quit fucking assuming he can't speak English. He's been here for 2 years.

If some of you were actually cultured and tried to learn foreign languages, you'd realize that even a few months of actively learning a language can come with significant progress. Two years of learning the language AND being immersed in it is enough to get a pretty good understanding, even if some difficulty remains.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

If Swagger wins at Wrestlemania Bo Dallas should be repackaged as Native American and feud with Swagger. Book it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SIN JOBBER.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Vince looked at the clock and forgot the clocks went back? Vince, you have 10 minutes left.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swaggers angle lock is such crap. it looks so fake


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought Sin Cara broke his neck for a second there. Nice botched catch Swagger.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Hallofpain said:


> If Swagger wins at Wrestlemania Bo Dallas should be repackaged as Native American and feud with Swagger. Book it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL. :agree:


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Worse on mic. Swagger or Lesnar?


They are the type of wrestlers who don't need to be good on the mic. They're asskickers

Lesnar is worse btw


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is a true American hero.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seriously, Punk/Kane should've started already and this mess is still going on.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

At least they're building this fued!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I swear to god, I think WWE intentionally books the shittiest show possible when Cena is going to be featured minimally so that they can turn around and go "see, we need more Cena!"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Hallofpain said:


> If Swagger wins at Wrestlemania Bo Dallas should be repackaged as Native American and feud with Swagger. Book it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Isn't Bo Dallas one of God's chosen people?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least in this feud we get some sort of action.

quite easily the best built feud so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MORE MOVIE SHIT :lmao


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sin Cara looked good tonight! I think there is still a glimpse of hope he will survive in WWE.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This again :lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Has Vince looked at the clock and forgot the clocks went back? Vince, you have 10 minutes left.


Overrun has been known to go 10 or even 15 minutes long though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Movie trailers bring in dem RATINGZ!!! :vince


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Where the holy fuck is cena? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

patriot lock, bitch please


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Swaggers angle lock is such crap. it looks so fake


Agreed. I remember cringing when I saw Kurt lock it in on some poor soul. Swagger just doesn't do it right.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I muted this


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

OTUNGA!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

David Otunga to save this show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish this movie would get released already, so I can actually watch wrestling


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

where is john Sheena?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yo Hallie Berry....


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

DAVID SLAMMING HALLE AND JENNIFER HUDSON


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Didn't she win an Oscar? What happened to her that she's been reduced to doing to WWE promos?


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

What's up with all these movie trailers.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly go and stick your movies up your arse. They all shit. 

This is embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How has the show been so far?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is even worse than having Halle talk about this shitty movie.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck this shit. Fucking pathetic. Die WWE.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm waiting for Zeb to call ADR a ******* or **** one of these times and get future endevaoured.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane macking on Halle Berry?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

UGHHHHHH....


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Isn't Bo Dallas one of God's chosen people?


Actually Bo Dallas not only has the power of Zion, he also has real American blood.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright fuck this company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THE CRINGE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane is gold :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LOL @ this interview with Halle Berry.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cyon said:


> This again :lol


Poor Halle Berry.

OTUNGA :lmao

Getting dat precious TV time. 

Kane :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wow.

LOL.

WWE is so crazy.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL KANE WHAT


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Monday Night Raw aka Monday Night Movie Trailers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow WWE are really pushing Hollywood tonight


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bad timing on the Kane comedy promo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Show Kane looking serious on Raw then show this :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> Thought Sin Cara broke his neck for a second there. Nice botched catch Swagger.


Oh look the guy can't fucking wrestle and he injures others.. Oh he can't cut a fucking promo. Oh look he's using illegal substances banned by the Wellness Policy... 

So let's... 

MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao at Kane


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Would it be distasteful if daniel bryan consoled Kane about Paul Bearer?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd rather suffer a simultaneous cross face, cross arm breaker and patriot than suffer any more of these shite unfunny move promos.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Halle........


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever watched any of these movies? The investment vs payoff seems low......


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Uhh, this is beyond sad. Poor Hallie.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So pissed off Kane has a match against Punk and they show this segment RIGHT BEFORE IT???


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> How has the show been so far?


RUN, MOTHERFUCKER, RUN!!!


----------



## GE 7 (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL, That's a good one.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We got left ten minutes and it finally over


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

RIP monster Kane


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

well, I thought it was funny


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think I've ever cringed so hard before...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

ahh halle i love you


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> How has the show been so far?


Well I'm personally a big fan of the Dead Man Down movie trailer, but The Marine 3 one they showed was pretty crap. Here's to hoping the next Marine trailer can (and most likely will) be of a much higher quality than that.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

It's so sad to see how many racist people are on these forums, between the black comments, mexican comments, cheering for the content of Coulter's promos.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Ooooooh Kane! :kane


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the-?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That alone was more entertaining than anything on tonight's show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Halle Berry must be crying inside.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Worth it if they work Halle Berry into a storyline, not happening but yeah.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

DDP was a better stalker than Kane is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The movie probably should have been called "The Fail"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kane 

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

alright Kane gets some Berry love..he is a lady killer after all


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Four weeks from Wrestlemania, the "biggest match in WWE history" that "the whole world is talking about" and no sign of the WWE Champion or the #1 contender. Fuck Cena, Fuck Rock. Fuck Wrestlemania. 

Okay, most of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit is worse than 1995.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> How has the show been so far?


From what I've seen, it has been a shitty show.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Yes, Kane the Halle Berry obsessed fan vs CM Punk, kinda strange...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The one night they try booking Kane serious again they air this shit :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Da Silva said:


> Would it be distasteful if daniel bryan consoled Kane about Paul Bearer?


It would be quite appropriate. And I would be all for it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this what the show is like without John Cena? Save_Us_Cena


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

The big red monster is a ladys man


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, I'll bite....


Halle Berry is not that great of an actress.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL man I love it, GO Kane!

For those of you who thought that segment was stupid... Quit taking wrestling so fucking seriously you pretentious pricks! It's a fucking fictional TV show!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If all Kane did was write her, how did she know he wore a mask?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Kane looked like he had Bell's palsy in that matchup screen


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Haller Berry knows what happened to Katie Vick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## saucery (Apr 2, 2012)

halle berry shouldve saved her money


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cena only appearing in a video package tonight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll save this show for you guys.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> It's so sad to see how many racist people are on these forums, between the black comments, mexican comments, cheering for the content of Coulter's promos.


Everyone is a little racist it's human nature.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> boring chant? fuck you this is gold


Well you can only come out and say "Crossing our borders and taking our jobs" so many times before it gets repetitive and boring. I mean is that all Zeb can come up with in his promos?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW IS SHIT MOVIE PLUGS!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> If all Kane did was write her, how did she know he wore a mask?


WWE Logic.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

No Cena on Raw?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

saucery said:


> halle berry shouldve saved her money


Yeah and not have gone to Supercuts either..


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> It's so sad to see how many racist people are on these forums, between the black comments, mexican comments, cheering for the content of Coulter's promos.


I blame Tosh.0, that's my excuse anyways.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wrestlemania is in 4 weeks guys


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Raw has really going down hill fast. This shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> Everyone is a little racist it's human nature.


fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Wrestlemania is in 4 weeks guys


WWE is like that one guy who waits until the very last moment to do his essay.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> If all Kane did was write her, how did she know he wore a mask?


He sent her a picture


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I enjoyed the Kane segment, but he's supposed to be serious tonight..they can't just show that, lol.

We're near the end, you guys. We've endured this shit


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This shit is worse than 1995.


GO fuck yourself,'95 was awesome, as was everything from Hogan to the end of the Attitude Era.

Stupid Attitude Era late-comer fans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> cena only appearing in a video package tonight


That is pretty crazy when I am asking where is Cena tonight. That is how bad Raw has been after the first 45 mins


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Wrestlemania is in 4 weeks guys


:|


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This show was pretty good for the first hour and a half, two hours. Let's not be so negative.

Also, I hate WWE trying so hard to fit in with Hollywood.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

For fucks sake why are they advertising just 4 men on a just 4 kids show .. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punter said:


> I'll save this show for you guys.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Okay, I'll bite....
> 
> 
> Halle Berry is not that great of an actress.


Didn't know anyone thought she was.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

i've never been this excited to watch a TNA show after what I've just seen tonight.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

All of these movie promos are just unbearable.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

TheKaiser said:


> It's so sad to see how many racist people are on these forums, between the black comments, mexican comments, cheering for the content of Coulter's promos.


:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this what the show is like without John Cena? Save_Us_Cena


I think the show if you cut out the Jericho segment and the movie promotion, has actually been pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> GO fuck yourself,'95 was awesome, as was everything from Hogan to the end of the Attitude Era.
> 
> Stupid Attitude Era late-comer fans.


I've been watching since 1990, you mong.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why on SD?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to waste Ryback vs Henry on free tv?
WTF WWE bookers


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ryback v Henry on TV? What? :|


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Why waste Ryback vs Mark Henry on Smackdown?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait, what? Ryback/Henry on SD?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Black_Power said:


> Everyone is a little racist it's human nature.


Everyone should read this bullshit


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do Henry/Ryback on Smackdown and not Mania????


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait. Ryback Vs. Henry is NOT the Mania match? 

LOL. Do they have a plan for Mania or not?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry will refuse to compete.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> fpalm


It's true don't fpalm me and wtf their giving away Ryback vs Henry for free? Smells like failure.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Main Event time


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nothing like the main event starting with 5 minutes left of the show...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback vs Henry on Smackdown? DID THESE FUCKERS FORGET ABOUT WRESTLEMANIA

Fuck. And it's 9:58 and this match is just starting. 10 minute overrun or GTFO.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I know impact this thursday will be better than raw.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> Ryback v Henry on TV? What? :|


I doubt anything will be settled.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Calm down marks. It's probably just a way to build up their actual match at Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Cena isnt on Raw tonight :lol what is the main event for Mania again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Match will end in DQ I bet on Smackdown.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

God this crowd is pure shit..


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I honestly think this show was really good tonight. Actually got some build-up for mania. had good matches, great segments. I loved this show. People will hate on any and everything. You can't always get what you want, just live with what WWE does or GTFO and stop watching.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

so what, 4 min tops for this match? This is pathetic.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be watching SD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The first hour 15 minutes was pretty good this week. 

The rest-Well I'd rather dip my Dong in the fryer at McDonalds.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait they're giving us a possible Mania match on Smackdown, Fuck You WWE


----------



## bennidredd (Jan 3, 2012)

Assuming he doesn't show up in this match, looks like we're gonna have a Cena free Raw


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I have to say, CM Punk interrupting Taker's homage to Bearer has to be one of the greatest inturruptions I've ever seen


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at all the fucking idiots who think the high point of wrestling was 1997-2002. The Attitude Era isn't 100% of wrestling history. Maybe watch some fucking matches from the Golden Era & the Monday Night Wars era.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow the show is so bad it's good. Everyone loves a train wreck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Dinobot said:


> Why waste Ryback vs Mark Henry on Smackdown?


I would think that something happens where there isn't a clean finish and starts the buildup for a Mania match.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

So... gotta love having the WWE Championship Match getting like, zero build tonight with less than a month go to WrestleMania, right guys?!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> So Cena isnt on Raw tonight :lol what is the main event for Mania again.


Doesn't need to be. This match has written itself. Its damn near 3 years going straight.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ryback and Henry on SD? 

DONE.
SO FUCKING FRUSTRATED MY HEAD WILL EXPLODE. WTF?????

Okay.... I'm good. But wtf?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> I know impact this thursday will be better than raw.


If you like Hogan family drama.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback/Henry on SD? fpalm 

I guess they're going to wrestle 6 matches from now until WM and then AGAIN at WM. 

Also, why the fuck they're not doing Orton/Sheamus? Ridiculous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Relax guys, some no contest crap will happen where Henry walks away or gets dq'ed, no way are they gonna just give it away on SD.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

even vince isn't that stupid, henry will most likely walk to the ring then go back, ryback will follow him then they'll brawl before being seperated


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

No way Kane can lose this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This match will be short.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> God this crowd is pure shit..


Crowd is reflecting the show. Not the crowds fault.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Kane with the urn.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol typical WWE, give the match away on tv and then have the rematch on ppv, why would people want to see a match they have already seen 4 weeks earlier for free? They always do that. They give away so many great possible PPV matches on free tv, fucking stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soupman Prime said:


> So Cena isnt on Raw tonight :lol what is the main event for Mania again.


They didnt want to have to explain why the WWE champion is not there so Cena wont be on raw but i bet he is on the dark match main event


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It'll be a sad day when Kane and Undertaker retire


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Soupman Prime said:


> So Cena isnt on Raw tonight


Just notice that! The show is better without him! 

More Shield please


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Could have sworn the rock was advertised for tonight.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Yeah and not have gone to Supercuts either..


She's one of the few that can actually pull off short hair, i thought the commercial was okay hell it was better than the Highlight Reel:no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yep...punks gunna desecrate the urn....there is no way that doesnt happen


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

FreakyZo said:


> Everyone should read this bullshit


It's not human nature. Racist fucks deserve to be tied up and beaten to a pulp, maybe even curbed stomped by those races they hate.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> Look at all the fucking idiots who think the high point of wrestling was 1997-2002. The Attitude Era isn't 100% of wrestling history. Maybe watch some fucking matches from the Golden Era & the Monday Night Wars era.


The Monday Night Wars-era included 97-01 and you call people idiots for thinking 97-02 was great?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> GO fuck yourself,'95 was awesome, as was everything from Hogan to the end of the Attitude Era.
> 
> Stupid Attitude Era late-comer fans.


95 was awesome in case you were an ECW fan.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

jerseysfinest said:


> I would think that something happens where there isn't a clean finish and starts the buildup for a Mania match.


Lets hope so.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Half Brother Cole. Kane is Taker's half brother.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Relax guys, you just know some no contest crap will happen where Henry walks away or gets dq'ed, no way are they gonna just give it away on SD.


It shouldn't be happening period though. Just do it at Mania.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

WrestlinFan said:


> I'll be watching SD.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, the ol bait & switch worked on 1 person.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The New WWE Championship Belt, with new sides plates, a new design, new jewels, new strap and fucking invisible.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Never seen so many ppl complain of a big time match on free TV like most on here actually pay for ppvs.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> It's true don't fpalm me and wtf their giving away Ryback vs Henry for free? Smells like failure.


So we should assimilate to racism because by your logic everyone is a little racist?


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> i've never been this excited to watch a TNA show after what I've just seen tonight.


:lmao

It's true. Yes I'm a TNA person but I'm no mark. I tried to watch this show and get into it. But this was incredibly bad. I don't see how people watch this every week. It makes me thank my lucky stars for Impact.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> So... gotta love having the WWE Championship Match getting like, zero build tonight with less than a month go to WrestleMania, right guys?!


The match with the biggest build, going on like 3 years, didn't need major hype. They got a fresh promo package tonight. It was fine.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

stop complaining people...shows been pretty good.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> I know impact this thursday will be better than raw.


You got that right.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Foolish smarks (who are actually just marks) who think Mark Henry/Ryback will be blown off on Smackdown.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

So judging from what time it is, we won't see HHH at all?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punter said:


> I'll save this show for you guys.


you're welcome


and the urn needs to stick around


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

If punk dumps it........


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

HOLY SHIT HUGO CHAVEZ IS ALIVE AND WELL AND IN THE FRONT ROW OF MONDAY NIGHT RAW SOMEONE SCREENSHOT THAT AND GET THIS SHIT TO THE DEFENSE DEPARTMENT!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

O Fenômeno said:


> God this crowd is pure shit..


the show fell apart after the first hour and a half- not their fault


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> The Monday Night Wars-era included 97-01 and you call people idiots for thinking 97-02 was great?


I consider Monday Night Wars between 1993 and 1997, with the Attitude Era being separate, since the prior was dominated by WCW and the latter by WWF.

'97-02 was great, but it wasn't the best.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I honestly think this show was really good tonight. Actually got some build-up for mania. had good matches, great segments. I loved this show. People will hate on any and everything. You can't always get what you want, just live with what WWE does or GTFO and stop watching.


You either don't know what really good is or have god awful taste. Tonights raw was, how should I say... meh. Somewhat passable at best


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> stop complaining people...shows been pretty good.


Your opinion. My opinion is that it has been dull.

Hoping things pick up next week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Never seen so many ppl complain of a big time match on free TV like most on here actually pay for ppvs.


Well, I think more people would pay for PPVs if they stopped putting the fucking matches on free TV.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"set him on fire, yes!"

these fans. lol


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> It's not human nature. Racist fucks deserve to be tied up and beaten to a pulp, maybe even curbed stomped by those races they hate.


Think thats what he meant.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

Arcade said:


> So we should assimilate to racism because by your logic everyone is a little racist?


It's apologist crap to be tossed in the garbage bin along with, "it's YOUR fault for getting offended at my racist crap!" i.e. hipster racism.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

"Set him on fire...YES!" LMAO


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> You either don't know what really good is or have god awful taste. Tonights raw was, how should I say... meh. Somewhat passable at best


He clearly played the movie shot trailer game...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM PUNK still getting cheers LOL Awesome


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> I consider Monday Night Wars between 1993 and 1997, with the Attitude Era being separate, since the prior was dominated by WCW and the latter by WWF.
> 
> '97-02 was great, but it wasn't the best.


:lmao, The Monday Night Wars was 93-97, when Nitro didn't even start until 1995.

Wow, just wow. What a complete fucking dolt.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Set him on fire!" :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Match will end in DQ I bet on Smackdown.


Yep.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This Raw started so well, then just flew off the wagon.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punks gonna steal the urn. Duh


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CM Punk chants, nice!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

People complain about everything...are you fucking kidding me? This has been a great show. Yeah it had its down sides, but the show has been really good. Had goood builup for mania. I liked this show. Love the TNA Marks coming here complaining...MAkes me laugh, i love this forum, you guys make my night


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> It's not human nature. Racist fucks deserve to be tied up and beaten to a pulp, maybe even curbed stomped by those races they hate.


It is human nature everyone has it in them that's what I'm saying some people give in to it some people don't.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

looks like kane caught punk with a punch. Right of his head looks beat up.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

No disrespect to Paul Bearer, but it would be awesome if Punk beats Kane, take Paul's (fake obviously) remains and dump them or something. Think about it, that would get him some real heat that the bookers obviously want for him. And Punk is one always wanting to get that kind of reaction.

EDIT: what I mean by fake is like have fake ashes having ppl (those who belive in this stuff if they still exist lol) think its his


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TNA marks shit over RAW, TNA marks hype up Impact during RAW. I wonder why that is? I get it, Brooke Hogan is the best thing going in all of wrestling right now... ummm, yeah?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Well, I think more people would pay for PPVs if they stopped putting the fucking matches on free TV.


I kinda doubt that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Well, I think more people would pay for PPVs if they stopped putting the fucking matches on free TV.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> God this crowd is pure shit..


No the WWE bored the crowd to death


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Seriously, has no one else notice Hugo Chavez?


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

TheKaiser said:


> It's not human nature. Racist fucks deserve to be tied up and beaten to a pulp, maybe even curbed stomped by those races they hate.


you have anger issues, seek help


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> It is human nature everyone has it in them that's what I'm saying some people give in to it some people don't.


Stop talking please.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Break during th last 10mins :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Commercial in the overrun? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW, another commercial break! :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love this song in this commercial.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...commercial break


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

It's 10:06 why are you taking a break?! :no:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh great, another commercial break.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Commercial in the overrun? LOL.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Overtime? Noooo


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

they are actually already educating the fans for the 4-hour Raws coming soon...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they're really taking a break during the over run? really? lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat overrun commercial break :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Only in WWE 2013 could you say there was Undertaker, a pissed off Kane, a Paul Bearer tribute, Brock Lesnar destroying the NAO, no Cena or Rock, and Ziggler vs Bryan and have it still be an absolute shit show.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

show ends on app?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

checkcola said:


> TNA marks shit over RAW, TNA marks hype up Impact during RAW. I wonder why that is? I get it, Brooke Hogan is the best thing going in all of wrestling right now... ummm, yeah?


Their shows are simply much more entertaining at the moment.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Commercial in the overrun, hahahahaha it's like they want people to tune out in droves.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Heading to overtime, but not before one last commercial" :vince2:cole3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punk should open the urn-blinded by the light and Tombstoned. 

End.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I love this song in this commercial.


Its by The Prodigy


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the match between henry and ryback wont even get underway, henry will walk to the ring, then decide to go back, ryback will follow, they brawil for a minute before being seperate by officials, vince aint that stupid to put a ppv match on smackdown out of all places


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least if the overrun does poorly in the ratings, there's a valid excuse. Unbelievable.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

WTF? a commercial at the end of the show..?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

:vince5 : "Put a commercial in the overtime. That'll get people downloading that app!"


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Punk needs to turn face, there's nothing he can do to be booed and this shit is getting embarrassing now.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

:vince after getting your tax deduction from TURBO TAX go to TGI FRIDAYS to grab a bit to eat before going to see THE CALL. I'LL SEE YOU AT THE MOVIES :vince


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> I kinda doubt that.





Ziggler Mark said:


>


Well yeah okay you two have got a point.

But still, this habit of putting countless matches between two guys on TV then having them face each other for the seventh time on PPV is just dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Be glad the show isnt ending on the app


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kane looks good in this match, seems like he's putting a lil extra in tonight...


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but the WWE is on CP time.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

XxMetsxX said:


> show ends on app?


Wouldn't be surprised at this rate lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

O Fenômeno said:


> God this crowd is pure shit..


Crowd has been pretty good tonight.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> So we should assimilate to racism because by your logic everyone is a little racist?


No that's isn't what I'm saying I saying everyone could but I'm not telling you too I'm just saying you could because it's in everyone. If that's what you got then your kinda ignorant.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

We are 27 days away from Wrestlemania and 3 of the top 6 guys didn't even appear.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> It is human nature everyone has it in them that's what I'm saying some people give in to it some people don't.


No, racism is NOT human nature. Human nature isn't to act like a fucking disgusting beast. Unfortunately there are many people who think that is exactly what being human is about and that's why our world is going to absolute shit and going down in a spiral of immorality.

It's like the fucking idiots on here who seem to think WWE would be great if it were more like UFC or "hardcore wrestling" and want boobs, blood, gore, cursing, sexual references, live sex celebrations etc...


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> People complain about everything...are you fucking kidding me? This has been a great show. Yeah it had its down sides, but the show has been really good. Had goood builup for mania. I liked this show. Love the TNA Marks coming here complaining...MAkes me laugh, i love this forum, you guys make my night


If you think this is an entertaining show I feel sorry for you. And I'm a TNA mark for pointing out the truth? Look, a mark or a fanboy is someone who is unobjective. When TNA sucks I say so. But it's just being fucking honest to point out that the product TNA has putting on recently is FAAAAAARRRRR more entertaining than this snoozefest. I tuned in tonight WANTING To enjoy this show.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

This is unbearably annoying just bring back 2 hour Raw FFS!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

how cringeworthy can this show get "overtime" "call your friends" jesus


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

use TWITTER to send a TOUT to your friends that RAW is still on :vince3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the first Raw that I've used the App to see matches during commerical and I can not see myself going back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"Kane.......'s brother the Undertaker"

Nice one Cole (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CM Punk wit dat trending power!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> Punk needs to turn face, there's nothing he can do to be booed and this shit is getting embarrassing now.


CM Punk isn't turning face. This is as lame as people begging for Cena to turn heel. 

There's a thing called slotting in wrestling and CM Punk is the #1 heel. He ain't giving that slot up to be part of a Super Friends Midcard face like Ryback/Orton/etc.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "Call your friends and tell em theres still action happening on monday night Raw" so what King you saying they tuned out at 11:05 despite the fact that the match hasn't ended yet? well they probably did due to the show being really shitty tonight.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

No John Cena!?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

pretty good match so far. Kane doing some good work!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dirtiest Player said:


> If you think this is an entertaining show I feel sorry for you. And I'm a TNA mark for pointing out the truth? Look, a mark or a fanboy is someone who is unobjective. When TNA sucks I say so. But it's just being fucking honest to point out that the product TNA has putting on recently is FAAAAAARRRRR more entertaining than this snoozefest. I tuned in tonight WANTING To enjoy this show.


Says a tna mark


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's pretty bad that the paul bearer moments they showed throughout the show were more entertaining than the actual show itself


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw is never over at this time so no one who watches wrestling should need to be called and told Raw is on Jerry.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> how cringeworthy can this show get "overtime" "call your friends" jesus


Like despite 40% of the show being commercials they are doing us some sort of favour.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheKaiser said:


> No, racism is NOT human nature. Human nature isn't to act like a fucking disgusting beast. Unfortunately there are many people who think that is exactly what being human is about and that's why our world is going to absolute shit and going down in a spiral of immorality.
> 
> It's like the fucking idiots on here who seem to think WWE would be great if it were more like UFC or "hardcore wrestling" and want boobs, blood, gore, cursing, sexual references, live sex celebrations etc...


How is it being racist saying that illegals should be kicked out of the US? Every other country in the world deports illegals the US embraces illegals.

And I think a better term for what you are talking about is not being PC, its not being racist. Big difference.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

The Rawk said:


> Commercial in the overrun? Are you fucking kidding me?


had to make up for maddox lol


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

TheKaiser said:


> ...that's why our world is going to absolute shit and going down in a spiral of immorality


You think people today are more racist? compared to the idiots of the past? :lol

Really?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope Kane goes over in memory of bearer.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This match is awful. Bryan/Ziggler was match of the night.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> No, racism is NOT human nature. Human nature isn't to act like a fucking disgusting beast. Unfortunately there are many people who think that is exactly what being human is about and that's why our world is going to absolute shit and going down in a spiral of immorality.
> 
> It's like the fucking idiots on here who seem to think WWE would be great if it were more like UFC or "hardcore wrestling" and want boobs, blood, gore, cursing, sexual references, live sex celebrations etc...


Lol. 

You seem to have some thought in your head that humans weren't much more cruel and inhumane before modern times.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Doesnt Raw usually go past 11:05? Why do they keep saying OT?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> This match is awful. Bryan/Ziggler was match of the night.


And even that was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat DDT damn


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Dirtiest Player said:


> If you think this is an entertaining show I feel sorry for you. And I'm a TNA mark for pointing out the truth? Look, a mark or a fanboy is someone who is unobjective. When TNA sucks I say so. But it's just being fucking honest to point out that the product TNA has putting on recently is FAAAAAARRRRR more entertaining than this snoozefest. I tuned in tonight WANTING To enjoy this show.


I watch TNA on a weekly basis. And i am not at all impressed with their product..but i will not get into that. This show was good..This Punk Kane match is good, bryan and ziggler good. Am i saying this was the greatest RAW ever? No, but was it good? Yes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

finalnight said:


> Hope Kane goes over in memory of bearer.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well that would be nice and all but it would be really bad booking since Punk is going against the streak at Mania.
Edit* well i guess that way works since it wasn't clean.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

wat a counter wat a counter wat a counter wat a counter wat a counter


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> This match is awful. Bryan/Ziggler was match of the night.


Shit, they had a match? Fuck, I'm missed it.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn I fell asleep. It's still on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> No John Cena!?


Right? Lord knows I can't stand his ass but not having Cena on tv during the build to Mania even if Rock isn't there is a really strange choice.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> And even that was pretty mediocre.


Agreed. Quality has been poor.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is it being racist saying that illegals should be kicked out of the US? Every other country in the world deports illegals the US embraces illegals.
> 
> And I think a better term for what you are talking about is not being PC, its not being racist. Big difference.


You are giving him too much credit if you think you can explain that racism and fixing the problem of illegal people in the US are two different issues.

I was under the impression that there was a difference between being born in Mexico and America.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Remember the days where kane would take 5 chair shots to the head and it wouldnt effect him...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just hurry up and finish


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

11 mins into overtime


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Who the hell did the segment breakdown for this episode? THREE AND A HALF HOURS? :fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do they have such a big overrun when it's a 3 hour show haha


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

To all those arguing, I have been a wwe fanboy since I was a little boy in the late 80's, so they're #1 in my heart. But there's absolutely no denying that for the last 6-9 months, TNA has been a much better product. How wwe is still getting 4x the viewership is beyond me


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yes!*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why is Punk suddenly scared of Taker?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"It's Wreslemania season, alright"

How would we really know that, though? And stop saying "overtime"


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Kane fights like a younger man....with all he's got. Admirable. But mistaken.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> TNA marks shit over RAW, TNA marks hype up Impact during RAW. I wonder why that is? I get it, Brooke Hogan is the best thing going in all of wrestling right now... ummm, yeah?


Bully Ray as heel champion > This entire show. 

I'm not a "mark" because I tell the truth. I tuned in tonight WANTING to like this show. I'm not into the silly company vs company BS. I want a good show, good wrestling. This has been god awful and the honest truth is that Impact right now is waaaaay more entertaining. 

The only mark is the person who can't admit what is what because of the names of the companies involved. If Raw was leagues better than Impact right now then I'd say so.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I KNEW THEY WOULDN'T LET KANE LOSE!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm... so the guy going to fight for the streak... loses...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

as it should be...R.I.P Paul


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kane bleeding. 

DDT was a little tough..


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

FUCK ME! LOST BY DISTRACTOIN! SERIOULSY!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

blood!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol at you ****** who said punk wouldnt lose tonight.

Punk is the second worst booked man in the company right now, right behind Ziggler.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Wah The great Punk got pinned by a chokeslam.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The TRUE GOAT The UNDERTAKER


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

My question is why couldn't Kane win clean? I mean this ending was nice, but man.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk loses to Kane. What?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"Stepbrother The Undertaker" - Cole. WHAT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I watch TNA on a weekly basis. And i am not at all impressed with their product..but i will not get into that. This show was good..This Punk Kane match is good, bryan and ziggler good. Am i saying this was the greatest RAW ever? No, but was it good? Yes.


Smarks sweat the small stuff, they get caught up in details because they think they know the business. Casuals only care about big stuff. That's the difference.

No one will remember these movie promos years from now, but someone may remember Taker's bits.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Would hate Punk losing any other week but it makes sense tonight. RiP Paul

* just as I type that Punk attacks Kane :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane getting his revenge.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao Punk

do we seriously expect him to beat Taker at Mania?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Kane fights like a younger man....with all he's got. Admirable. But mistaken.


Kane lost literally, when I hit post.


And Taker is so fat, it's not even cool.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

let the shitstorm begin


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dirtiest Player said:


> Bully Ray as heel champion > This entire show.
> 
> .


MARK


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Enough with the cheap heat goddamnit. That ending was perfect.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't talked up TNA in this thread, but I can safely say that anyone talking it up and shitting on raw has good reason. You guys can go ahead and nitpick at what LITTLE we have to complain about, and you probably watch once a month for 20 minutes or even less than that. If you consistently watch Impact you would know how good it actually is and how much better its gotten since 2010. 

Sorry, but anyone that calls this raw anything better than ok or decent is clearly just bad. You must not know what good is. Not all of it was horrible but it had more downside than up, so I have no idea what you're defending


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

B. [R] said:


> My question is why couldn't Kane win clean? I mean this ending was nice, but man.


Yes have the guy going for the streak lose clean a few weeks before? That would have been dumb. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

No rock or cena. Taker still hasn't even spoke since returning!!?? Wtf WWE!!?? How could the two headlining performers not even make a brief appearance or talk via satellite some shit? Da fuq is going on with this booking? Someone needs to lose their job


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That was the fastest Taker's ever walked to the ring.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk going to control Taker/Kane with the urn?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Steal the URN.

it's like 95 all again.. King Kong Punky


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"That is not his property!" LOL Fuck you Lawler, fuck you.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

“Not his property!!!!"

Lmao lawler plz leave.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stay classy WWE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm glad they let Kane win. 

That was an awesome way to end the show. Great little tribute to Bearer.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on Punk, seriously?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Couldn't let it be? Huh WWE? But I do kinda hope Punk starts carrying around the urn. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

King-"That is not his property!" god King is terrible, the way he delivered that line was horrendously cheesy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lol at you ****** who said punk wouldnt lose tonight.
> 
> Punk is the second worst booked man in the company right now, right behind Ziggler.


I thought Punk would win :lol

I apologize?

Terrible booking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch him pull a Kama and turn it into a gold chain.

So...if Paul didn't pass away, what the fuck would they have done?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's horseshit! 

So Punk gets jobbed out before Wrestlemania just to pay tribute to Paul Bearer? 

I mean I love Bearer too, but for Heaven's Sake, you have to keep your heel looking strong going into Mania, especially up against The Undertaker! 

And they are HALF BROTHERS Cole. HALF BROTHERS!!! Step Brothers & Half Brothers are different things! Step Brothers are related by marriage, not blood. Kane & Taker had the same mother (in storylines) and therefore, half brothers! 

At least Punk got his heat back at the end, but still.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> "That is not his property!" LOL Fuck you Lawler, fuck you.


No, no, it's okay and long as Punk is just borrowing it. :agree:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder how this feud was suppose to be had it not been for Paul Bearer passing?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Punk still looks like shit up against Taker. 

Cant get into it.

Match will be fine though.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> No, racism is NOT human nature. Human nature isn't to act like a fucking disgusting beast. Unfortunately there are many people who think that is exactly what being human is about and that's why our world is going to absolute shit and going down in a spiral of immorality.
> 
> It's like the fucking idiots on here who seem to think WWE would be great if it were more like UFC or "hardcore wrestling" and want boobs, blood, gore, cursing, sexual references, live sex celebrations etc...


Humans are animals and stuff like war and hate for things we don't understand is in our nature weather we like to admit it or not I mean c'mon were watching a show where people beat the shit out of each other for entertainment. Hell the fact that you don't understand what I'm saying and getting upset for it is proving me right.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought Punk was going to punt the urn into the crowd.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Seriously..... Punk lost again... Jesus what is wrong with Vince and this Company....that's ridiculous...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If I cared about Hogan family drama or some ****-erotic biker gang, I'd be in the TNA forum talking about those things.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Terribly bland Raw. Only a few good things. 4 weeks until WM and they focus more on pointless shit and promoting shit movies.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

Punk hauling around the urn until Mania is an awesome tribute to Paul Bearer, a GOAT manager that scared the piss out of me when I was a kid


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> No that's isn't what I'm saying I saying everyone could but I'm not telling you too I'm just saying you could because it's in everyone. If that's what you got then your kinda ignorant.


Racism isn't hereditary. It is something that is learned.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, what a fitting homage to Paul Bearer, a brilliant segment.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Undertaker victory at WM confirmed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> yep...punks gunna desecrate the urn....there is no way that doesnt happen


unk2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a great angle to end the show. Good build up to Taker/Punk thus far.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh that's horseshit!
> 
> So Punk gets jobbed out before Wrestlemania just to pay tribute to Paul Bearer?
> 
> ...



Nobody got jobbed out, Kane didn't win clean....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> No rock or cena. Taker still hasn't even spoke since returning!!?? Wtf WWE!!?? How ciuld thr two headli g performers not ev3n make a brief appea4ance or talk via satellite some shit? Da fuq is going on with this booking? Someone needs to lose their job


That's what you get when the Champ is a part-timer. Frankly, Raw was better WITHOUT those two


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Oh that's horseshit!
> 
> So Punk gets jobbed out before Wrestlemania just to pay tribute to Paul Bearer?
> 
> ...


The ending played out perfectly and made everyone look strong while giving the crowd a feel good moment before the heat. Why have Punk go over clean right now?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If Paul didn't die the feud would have just been promos with one word RESPECT.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk stealing the Urn. This so old school


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Good show. Good night guys


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

That was a fucking awesome end. proper old-school heel work from Punk. Using the goddamn urn, I can't believe this. I hated the whole angle up to that point, but that was GOLD.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys... chill with the "Oh WWE you are a bad boy for disgracing Paul Bearer!" It was edgy and it's making for a good storyline. I liked it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

They go to every length to protect a low midcarder like Swagger going for the world title but they job out the guy going for the Streak.

I just.....I can't even.....the words don't even begin.....FUCK THIS COMPANY.

Punk better beat Taker at Mania or this is a waste, because absolutely NO ONE is buying into him as a threat.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Undertaker victory at WM confirmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like it isn't already obvious every year? :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> Undertaker victory at WM confirmed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It JUST NOW was confirmed for you??


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what would this fued be about if paul bearer hadnt died?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The first few segments were good, but then it kind of fell into the "okay" territory while leaning towards "below average". 

Nice Paul Bearer tribute. That's pretty much what this episode was.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrible segment. Nice tribute moment with Taker and Kane. RIP Paul Bearer. 

Horrendous show. You had an awesome Rock/Cena video package and a nice Lesnar/Heyman/NAO segment, that's it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice. Letting Bill's death do the booking for you. I wonder what a festering pile of shit this feud would have been had he not died.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I like how Punk isn't scared of Taker. Adds that element of unpredictability. 


As long as Paul Bearers name isn't mentioned after tonight I'm okay with them using the urn as a storyline.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought Punk was going to punt the urn into the crowd.


Goddamn that would've been awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, they could've at the very least allowed Punk to knock Taker over the head with the urn as he got in the ring... but no... not to mention losing to Kane is just blasphemous.

What they need to do is book Punk vs. Sheamus or Cena and have Punk beat one of them clean, because he needs a big win over someone near unstoppable right now, and those two men fit the bill. There's virtually no reason to believe Punk is ending the streak after he got beat Kane on a Raw.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought Punk was going to punt the urn into the crowd.


I was seriously thinking the same thing.


----------



## DevilsFan (Mar 3, 2013)

You know that John Cena lost his US championship to Orlando Jones as part of the buildup to Wrestlemania?



yeah, shut the fuck up about Punk losing. It wasn't clean.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Punk lost that seriously....

And what would be the backbone if it wasn't for Bearer's passing?

It's gotten Punk a shitload of heat and made it pretty intense for me, but what if none of this happened? And losing to Kane just makes Punk look incredibly weak.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That final segment was pretty awesome. Just shows how absolutely pitiful WWE are that they need someone to DIE to add suspense to an angle.

What a fucking awful show though, bah gawd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Punk is the second worst booked man in the company right now, right behind Ziggler.


I agree 100% with Daniel Bryan being a close 2nd. How can they make Punk a threat to the taker if he is jobbing to the Rock two PPVs in a row, then Cena and now Kane.

Unless they are going to really do it and make it seem like Punk has no shot and put him over. But I hate how they are booking Punk strong at one point in the show then like a coward at the end


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> They go to every length to protect a low midcarder like Swagger going for the world title but they job out the guy going for the Streak.
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh that's horseshit!
> 
> So Punk gets jobbed out before Wrestlemania just to pay tribute to Paul Bearer?
> 
> I mean I love Bearer too, but for Heaven's Sake, you have to keep your heel looking strong going into Mania, especially up against The Undertaker!


Try and look at it from an emotional standpoint, instead of a booking one
There is still a good few weeks from Mania for Punk to get back looking strong


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics/gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-monday-night-raw-3112013-results.html

Overall thoughts: This felt more like a movie preview show than anything. I wasn't a real big fan of this one.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Kane fights like a younger man....with all he's got. Admirable. But mistaken.


The Undertaker merely adopted the dark, kane was born it, moulded by it he didn't see the light until he was already a man, by then it was nothing to him but BLINDING


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh ending wasn't too my liking but frankly it's a great storyline builder and gives Punk instant heel heat and makes the feud that extra bit intense. Plus I guess Taker, Kane and Bearer's family would have had a say and was cool with it so yeah


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad Raw, especially given how lackluster it's been recently.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk didnt need that win him stealing the urn was gold


----------



## saucery (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk should affix the urn to the spinner belt and make it twirl


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Goddamn that would've been awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao if he did that


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Are people seriously complaining about Punk losing? He was dominating Kane in the match and he lost by DISTRACTION.He doesn't look weak at all.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

DevilsFan said:


> You know that John Cena lost his US championship to Orlando Jones as part of the buildup to Wrestlemania?


Lolz!!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The segment was great, the only thing was that despite all he did, Punk was still being cheered in the match. He absolutely needs to turn face after WM or he'll be like the anti-Cena, hurting everyone he faces because the crowd react in the opposite way for him.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I am a wrestling fan, watch RAW, NXT, MAin Event, superstars, Impact, and Smackdown. I love wrestling. Impact is a good show, not as all high and mighty like some people say. I want Impact to be good, and i admit, they have a good product. but imo..Wrestling as a whole is kinda bland. Every company be wrestling or regardless has ups and downs, and wrestling in in a downswing right now. But as a true fan i continue to watch it 5 times a week...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Flame of Olympus said:


> It JUST NOW was confirmed for you??


I though there was at least a 5% chance of Punk shocking the world but now it's 0%. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Racism isn't hereditary. It is something that is learned.


No it's a trait your born with.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Randy Orton, James Storm, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler terrible booking in 2013


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

R.I.P. Paul Bearer.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed Raw with pics/gifs here:


Awesome pic. I have marked out with that moment


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Um, to everyone saying "what would WWE have done if Paul hadn't died" ...something else? That's why they have writers, you know. The fact that they choose to use this doesn't mean they didn't have anything better to do.

Plus, I bet that Paul Bearer would be absolutely delighted with tonight, and that ending segment in particular. It was a wonderful tribute, and it was all woven into a classic, campy old-school storyline like he used to star so well in.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Black_Power said:


> No it's a trait your born with.


Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They pulled this kind of shit as well when Punk was face champion, which they never pulled with WWE-groomed guys like Sheamus and Del Rio. Where those guys never get pinned more than once every few months, back when Punk was champion, he'd lose to Jericho one month, Tensai another, Bryan and Kane in multiple weeks in the same month and eventually it carried over into his heel run. Punk's popularity is forcing Vince to put him in a big match like this against Taker, but it's clear Vince doesn't want anyone to see Punk as legitimate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arcade said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


What's so fucking funny? This is horrendous booking. 

Paul Bearer's death should not impact booking.



UltimateOppitunist said:


> Are people seriously complaining about Punk losing? He was dominating Kane in the match and he lost by DISTRACTION.He doesn't look weak at all.


Yes. He. Does. 

You CAN'T lose when you're going for the Streak. No matter what.

YOU. FUCKING. CAN. NOT.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> No it's a trait your born with.


You really are not the sharpest tool in the box are you?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought Punk was going to punt the urn into the crowd.


THE BAD MAN PUNTED THE URN


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk didn't really lose.

He was very strong in the match and he even got the last word(which felt unneeded and forced). 
You CAN lose without losing credibility.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> No it's a trait your born with.


I will stop here.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> Um, to everyone saying "what would WWE have done if Paul hadn't died" ...something else? *That's why they have writers*, you know. The fact that they choose to use this doesn't mean they didn't have anything better to do.
> 
> Plus, I bet that Paul Bearer would be absolutely delighted with tonight, and that ending segment in particular. It was a wonderful tribute, and it was all woven into a classic, campy old-school storyline like he used to star so well in.


WWE Writers are crap.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

The Rawk said:


> They pulled this kind of shit as well when Punk was face champion, which they never pulled with WWE-groomed guys like Sheamus and Del Rio. Where those guys never get pinned more than once every few months, back when Punk was champion, he'd lose to Jericho one month, Tensai another, Bryan and Kane in multiple weeks in the same month and eventually it carried over into his heel run. Punk's popularity is forcing Vince to put him in a big match like this against Taker, but it's clear Vince doesn't want anyone to see Punk as legitimate.


No-one cares about win-losses other than smarks. It was a win with interference by Taker. Punk still looks strong. Him winning would've made him look stronger, but we have several weeks before Maina.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> Um, to everyone saying "what would WWE have done if Paul hadn't died" ...something else? That's why they have writers, you know. The fact that they choose to use this doesn't mean they didn't have anything better to do.


This IS WWE writers we're talking about here.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

x78 said:


> The segment was great, the only thing was that despite all he did, Punk was still being cheered in the match. He absolutely needs to turn face after WM or he'll be like the anti-Cena, hurting everyone he faces because the crowd react in the opposite way for him.


CM Punk turning face would have him lost in a sea of Super Friends upper carders.

Vince doesn't listen to smarks, be it those in the crowds or those on the internet. We don't get to choose who we cheer for. That's the whole point of booking. They choose for us.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed this edition of MNR, not gonna lie. Some decent matches (I enjoyed DBry vs Ziggler the most), some unexpected shit with the Bella's returning and Lesnar coming out when he did, a one on one match (not that it lasted very long) from the Shield (at least it wasn't same ole same ole like people on here have been complaining about), a second sighting of the Shield beating down Orton and Sheamus, some decent buildup for the various WM feuds (they stepped up Henry vs Ryback, Punk v Taker, Lesnar v Trips, Del Rio vs Swagger), and last but not least a lot of little Bearer Clips. And no Cena, except for that Promo. Works.. for.. me..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> They pulled this kind of shit as well when Punk was face champion, which they never pulled with WWE-groomed guys like Sheamus and Del Rio. Where those guys never get pinned more than once every few months, back when Punk was champion, he'd lose to Jericho one month, Tensai another, Bryan and Kane in multiple weeks in the same month and eventually it carried over into his heel run. Punk's popularity is forcing Vince to put him in a big match like this against Taker, but it's clear Vince doesn't want anyone to see Punk as legitimate.


And that's probably why Punk got so much more over than guys like Sheamus and Del Rio, and is still more over as a face than them despite being the most despicable heel imaginable for the last 6 months.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What's so fucking funny? This is horrendous booking.
> 
> Paul Bearer's death should not impact booking.
> 
> ...


He lost.... And yet didn't look weak in the slightest due to everything happening around him. 

How about that


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

At least my man Bo Dallas got his TV time.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> Um, to everyone saying "what would WWE have done if Paul hadn't died" ...something else? That's why they have writers, you know. The fact that they choose to use this doesn't mean they didn't have anything better to do.
> 
> Plus, I bet that Paul Bearer would be absolutely delighted with tonight, and that ending segment in particular. It was a wonderful tribute, and it was all woven into a classic, campy old-school storyline like he used to star so well in.


Exactly, they would have come up with something good. Them using Paul Bearer is perfect in my opinion. IT makes Punk look l ike the ultimate asshole, which is good. He has something over every other opponent to Undertaker..He has that personal aspect. He has the urn. good make things interesting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You can all bet your life savings on the Undertaker winning at Wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> Um, to everyone saying "what would WWE have done if Paul hadn't died" ...something else? That's why they have writers, you know. The fact that they choose to use this doesn't mean they didn't have anything better to do.


That's where we are at.... complaining about booking that didn't even happen. :|


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I watch TNA on a weekly basis. And i am not at all impressed with their product..but i will not get into that. This show was good..This Punk Kane match is good, bryan and ziggler good. Am i saying this was the greatest RAW ever? No, but was it good? *Yes.*


No.

Cesaro loses another non-title match
Miz/Barrett/Jericho movie segment
Miz/Barrett match
Henry vs. Kofi squash
Swagger vs. Cara squash
Ryback vs. Slater squash
Fandango cheap heat
Shield beatdown AGAIN
Punk/Kane match was average
Sheamus/Orton vs. Rhodes Scholars a little too formulaic
Bella Twins return and possibly a feud with Kaitlyn and another bad title reign, when Tamina looked ready to take it off her

The Bryan/Ziggler match (Dolph FINALLY wins) and the Cesaro/Del Rio match minus the result were the best parts by far. Oh, and NO Rock/Cena progress outside of video packages and no HHH either. There's way too much filler and WM is built around WAY too many part timers, hurting the build. This show already felt long, but with the 15 minute overrun it felt like 6 hours almost.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> He lost.... And yet didn't look weak in the slightest due to everything happening around him.
> 
> How about that


I saw the thing myself, he looked like a fucking idiot. Don't tell me he didn't look weak.

Besides, they can make him the strongest booked person in the world in defeat, it doesn't matter. He's facing a guy who NEVER loses coming off of 4 losses. That's horrendous booking. He should be presented as a THREAT, the way he's being booked now, the match is going to be a farce without even the slightest bit of drama.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> I will stop here.


You people can bash me all you want the fact that your offended and come up with a good retort other than "a'der you're a retard" or bringing up "morals" is just proving me right.:kanye2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> You can all bet your life savings on the Undertaker winning at Wrestlemania.


There's a reason Vegas doesn't take bets on WWE my friend...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Davion McCool said:


> No-one cares about win-losses other than smarks. It was a win with interference by Taker. Punk still looks strong. Him winning would've made him look stronger, but we have several weeks before Maina.


Casuals do in fact because when they see Punk lose to Kane, how do they expect him to beat Taker? Even by interference, it's ridiculous. They could've had Punk win clean with the GTS, have Taker's Gong hit, lights go out, Taker comes out and Kane chokeslams Punk. Then they do what the did with the double tribute and the urn stealing thing. 

Wins/Lossess numbers aren't necessarily important except in rare cases, but when you're losing every other week, it hurts your image in the eyes of the casuals. How can they take you seriously if you're losing all the time? That's what makes it so ridiculous, especially when Punk is heading into a match against a man who doesn't lose at Mania.



> And that's probably why Punk got so much more over than guys like Sheamus and Del Rio, and is still more over as a face than them despite being the most despicable heel imaginable for the last 6 months.


Punk's overness hasn't been hurt because... well... he's Punk and the fans will care what he does win or lose, but it doesn't mean they'll take him as a serious threat. Punk's an exception to the rule though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao PUNK IS GOD!!!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Casuals do in fact because when they see Punk lose to Kane, how do they expect him to beat Taker? Even by interference, it's ridiculous. They could've had Punk win clean with the GTS, have Taker's Gong hit, lights go out, Taker comes out and Kane chokeslams Punk. Then they do what the did with the double tribute and the urn stealing thing.
> 
> Wins/Lossess numbers aren't necessarily important except in rare cases, but when you're losing every other week, it hurts your image in the eyes of the casuals. How can they take you seriously if you're losing all the time? That's what makes it so ridiculous, especially when Punk is heading into a match against a man who doesn't lose at Mania.


Punk had the last word, he still looks strong. I doubt anyone other than the marks on this forum will even remember that Kane beat him TBH.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What's so fucking funny? This is horrendous booking.
> 
> Paul Bearer's death should not impact booking.



What's funny is that you think CM Punk is getting buried, and should beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. It's a honor that he's even competing against The Undertaker at Wrestlemania for a chance to end the streak. When people look back on tonight's episode, most people won't remember by CM Punk losing to Kane (and he lost by a distraction). Most people will remember from tonight that CM Punk stole the urn, and beat down Kane with it. You act like CM Punk should win every damn match he's in for the rest of his career.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> No-one cares about win-losses other than smarks. It was a win with interference by Taker. Punk still looks strong. Him winning would've made him look stronger, but we have several weeks before Maina.




This.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Where was my white boi cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Started off great went downhill fast. 
Highest poitns: Shield, Henry, Scholars, Last 3 minutes.
Lowest: Everything else.
But I just got Bret Hitman Hart so w/e, I'll open that shit up and forget all about this.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I saw the thing myself, he looked like a fucking idiot. Don't tell me he didn't look weak.
> 
> Besides, they can make him the strongest booked person in the world, he's facing a guy who NEVER loses coming off of 4 losses. That's horrendous booking.


How did he look like a idiot exactly? Lane was filled with hate and adrenaline and despite that Punk held his own and lost due to a distraction. The same distraction that has cost many big name guys matches over the years. 

I don't get the whole you have to win to look strong mentality it's just stupid. Punk came outta that show still looking great and now the fued actually has a level of intensity to it. Fuck sake there is still a month to go to Mania stop acting like it's the end of the world. Especially when you know the result anyway


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What's so fucking funny? This is horrendous booking.
> 
> Paul Bearer's death should not impact booking.
> 
> ...


No he does not. 

Man you take Wrestling serious, you need to relax a bit dude :lmao.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arcade said:


> What's funny is that you think CM Punk is getting buried, and should beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. It's a honor that he's even competing against The Undertaker at Wrestlemania for a chance to end the streak. When people look back on tonight's episode, most people won't remember by CM Punk losing to Kane (and he lost by a distraction). Most people will remember from tonight that CM Punk stole the urn, and beat down Kane with it. *You act like CM Punk should win every damn match he's in for the rest of his career*.


Well, maybe he should.

It's not an "honor". Punk himself even said he wants nothing to do with facing Taker. An "honor" would be to give him the WrestleMania main event that he earned, but of course that's too much for them, as usual.



Stad said:


> No he does not.
> 
> Man you take Wrestling serious, you need to relax a bit dude :lmao.


I'll relax when they get their shit together and start booking competently.



> How did he look like a idiot exactly? Lane was filled with hate and adrenaline and despite that Punk held his own and lost due to a distraction. The same distraction that has cost many big name guys matches over the years.
> 
> I don't get the whole you have to win to look strong mentality it's just stupid. Punk came outta that show still looking great and now the fued actually has a level of intensity to it. Fuck sake there is still a month to go to Mania stop acting like it's the end of the world. Especially when you know the result anyway


How did he not? He was staggering around like a moron and wandered into a chokeslam. Don't give me this "he held his own" shit. Do you have ANY idea what he's fighting for? You don't lose going into THE STREAK MATCH.

You have to win to look strong if you're facing Undertaker at Mania, because every job you do makes you look worse and reduces the drama of the match. How is that crowd NOT going to be completely dead every time Punk hits a GTS on Undertaker, or whacks him with a chair, or whatever? Yes, everybody knows the end result but they're making Punk look like one of the weakest Streak victims of all time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

x78 said:


> Punk had the last word, he still looks strong. I doubt anyone other than the marks on this forum will even remember that Kane beat him TBH.


He didn't look strong, he looked like a coward that lost. 

I probably won't remember it myself past Wrestlemania, but it's still no excuse to make Punk look weak.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A man had to die for this feud to have any substance. Fucking pathetic.

You lot can enjoy it all want, but at the end of the day, it's just a shining example of why current WWE is complete shit. They couldn't write anything compelling and captivating enough to interest fans, they had to pull this shit. 

I bet Vince couldn't believe his luck when Bill died. He and his piss poor excuse for a creative team won't have to put a single ounce of effort into writing this because it's writing itself.

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok Im not one of those who bitches everytime punk loses a match but when your building toward what is...according to the wwe.... A Bigger deal than the WWE title at least at WM... The challenger in said big match should NOT be jobbing out to 1/2 of the tag champs in any fashion... Whether he was "sort of" protected in the finish is fucking irrelevant... Punk jobs more than any other main event guy besides Jericho and usually I don't care but this time there is no arguing in favor of that stupid ass excuse for booking


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I must admit that Kane beating Punk was peculiar, but they redeemed themselves when Punk stole the urn. He's gonna turn it into a gold chain now just like Kama did in 95.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

x78 said:


> The segment was great, the only thing was that despite all he did, Punk was still being cheered in the match. He absolutely needs to turn face after WM or he'll be like the anti-Cena, hurting everyone he faces because the crowd react in the opposite way for him.


Vince and the booking just need to realize that some fans are going to root for whoever they want and embrace it, but there is for lack of better choice of words *no chance in hell* of that happening. :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I would usually agree that the loss doesn't really matter since it was by distraction but Punk also last his last three big matches so this LOSS didn't help him look any better, no matter how it happened. He doesn't look like a severe threat at all. He didn't look strong coming into this match to Kane to start with so people saying "He still looked strong" need to realize that he was never strong enough to even compete with Taker BEFORE the Kane match even started so him losing did no favors.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Guess because of the last 4 years people have forgotten that Taker is a master of mind games. Many guys have looked scared and the dong had struck a bit of fear into them in the run up to Mania. 

Stop acting like kane just dominated him all match long :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Never a fan of real life death's being used in storyline form, but at this point I expect it from the WWE so it doesn't bother me anymore.

Didn't make me want to see Taker/Punk any more than I did already.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I must admit that Kane beating Punk was peculiar, but they redeemed themselves when Punk stole the urn. He's gonna turn it into a gold chain now just like Kama did in 95.


Kane beating Punk was sentimentality for Paul. Afterwards, it became about the angle again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lol to people who think that punk will break takers streak, no chance, the streak will never be broken because there's money to be made from it, it's part of wrestlemania's draw and appeal, for people to watch the ppv and match because there's a possiblity that the undertaker's streak might be beaten at mania for the first time, if you let someone beat him it takes the appeal away from the match


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Once again the only part of the show where the writing seemed fresh was a Paul Heyman segment. I swear he writes his own shit. Everything he is involved in is just noticeably better than the rest of the show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The worst case scenario for tonight was if Kane would've squashed CM Punk in about 3-4 minutes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show actually started off fairly well and stayed that way for the first hour or so, but then it decended into pure madness and insanity and became just an insanely stupid show. It was pretty remarkable really.


----------



## Cena 'nuff (Feb 9, 2013)

*Rate raw tonight*

simple enough, poll on how you thought raw was tonight out of 10


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I kinda think Punk should've beat Kane but i see why they went with Kane winning. The way they went about it with him stealing the urn did a good job getting his heat back. People saying Punk needs to look like a threat to Taker is only half right. Yes he should be booked a tad bit stronger but no one is a threat to Taker at Mania.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Kane beating Punk was sentimentality for Paul. Afterwards, it became about the angle again.


Makes sense.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> He didn't look strong, he looked like a coward that lost.
> 
> I probably won't remember it myself past Wrestlemania, but it's still no excuse to make Punk look weak.


Well yeah, that's what his character is supposed to be, a devious coward. I'd prefer it if he was a face that stood tall every time and no doubt that would make for a far better product but it is what it is, for a heel to get the last word at all in the current WWE is rare let alone for one to do something shocking like Punk did and steal the urn. They gave Bearer a fitting kayfabe tribute with Kane winning and Punk got a lot of heat at the end, job done as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> You people can bash me all you want the fact that your offended and come up with a good retort other than "a'der you're a retard" or bringing up "morals" is just proving me right.:kanye2


Your sig says "If you read this _your_ stupid". There's a certain irony to be found there...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

shought321 said:


> Once again the only part of the show where the writing seemed fresh was a Paul Heyman segment. I swear he writes his own shit. Everything he is involved in is just noticeably better than the rest of the show.


What I really want to know is why he isn't head of Creative.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Kane beating Punk was sentimentality for Paul. Afterwards, it became about the angle again.


for some reason people on here haven't been able to grasp that, it's painfully obvious


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't believe punk marks are so mad he lost to Kane. This was obviously "a win for paul bearer" type thing. Besides they made punk steal the urn and hit Kane a few times with it. Classic heel work there.

Punk could have pinned Kane clean, it still wouldn't change the fact that he's 100% not beating undertaker.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

There was no chance in hell that Punk was beating Taker at Mania, and everyone could see it. So there's nothing wrong with getting as much heel heat on him as possible, in order to build up to the inevitable ass kicking we ALL see coming. 

Speaking of Punk looking strong, I hate to bring this up because I like Punk I really do but he seriously needs to do something about his look. I feel like he's looking scrawnier and scrawnier each week. It just doesn't look believable when he goes up to a guy The Rock's size and says "I'm gonna kick your ass". I feel like how he looked in the SES days was perfect, but even his look during his early face run was okay. The shaved head is not helping either, idk what it is but he needs to do something ASAP.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*God, this show sucked!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Kane beating Punk was sentimentality for Paul. Afterwards, it became about the angle again.


Exactly this but people are so stupid on this forum that they can't get this through their head.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe he should.


I hope this is sarcasm, but most likely it's not.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> He didn't look strong, he looked like a coward that lost.
> 
> I probably won't remember it myself past Wrestlemania, but it's still no excuse to make Punk look weak.


How do you look weak beating the hell out of Kane? Punk was going to drop Kane's face on his knee, and the gong went off. That doesn't make Punk look weak. If anything, it makes Kane look weak. Which isn't really a problem at this point.

The only thing that made him look even a little weak was running from Taker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

x78 said:


> Well yeah, that's what his character is supposed to be, a devious coward. I'd prefer it if he was a face that stood tall every time and no doubt that would make for a far better product but it is what it is, for a heel to get the last word at all in the current WWE is rare let alone for one to do something shocking like Punk did and steal the urn. They gave Bearer a fitting kayfabe tribute with Kane winning and Punk got a lot of heat at the end, job done as far as I'm concerned.


A devious coward he is but he's not just that... he's a devious coward that fails half the time. When he was a face he was a fighting champion that lost in more matches than won when it wasn't for the belt, and he's been booked weak for over a year now, so I don't know why I'm so pissed off about this since I should expect this shoddy treatment by this point. Yet here I am bitching about it, not caring what I learned a long time ago about CM Punk and poor booking, but he didn't look bad at all in the build up to The Rock matches and I thought that would at least carry on into the streak feud with Taker. My bad I guess.



> How do you look weak beating the hell out of Kane? Punk was going to drop Kane's face on his knee, and the gong went off. That doesn't make Punk look weak. If anything, it makes Kane look weak. Which isn't really a problem at this point.


It doesn't matter because he never hit the GTS, and therefore we don't know what would've happened. How are we supposed to believe Punk can go the distance with Taker when he can't with Kane? That's the whole problem I have with it. 

I liked the whole taking the urn stuff and Punk's promo at the start of the show was great, and I'm sure the feud quality itself will keep strong, but it doesn't change the fact not only does Punk not look like a threat, but that he's just filler going for Taker leading to WM30 against Cena. Even if Punk is just to give Taker something to do, they should put effort to make Taker's challenger look credible regardless of who it is and whether it's filler or not.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Loved everything about the main event/closing segment. I have no qualms about Punk losing, it really doesn't matter. He lost by distraction, dominated the whole match, and gained heat with the post match beat down. 

The whole post match segment was great. Love that Punk took the urn with him. Hope they continue that arc next week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Rate raw tonight*

Solid show 8 / 10


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

If Punk can't beat Kane on Raw, why should anyone believe he can beat Taker at Mania?

I assumed Punk will get his win back next week or something but I still don't agree with him losing despite the whole sentimentality involving Paul Bearer.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Stad said:


> Exactly this but people are so stupid on this forum that they can't get this through their head.


No, people get it, they just understand that it doesn't justify it.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Punk but come on, there's nothing wrong with the loss to Kane and he looked strong throughout anyways.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Rate raw tonight*

8/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I can't believe punk marks are so mad he lost to Kane. This was obviously "a win for paul bearer" type thing. Besides they made punk steal the urn and hit Kane a few times with it. Classic heel work there.
> 
> Punk could have pinned Kane clean, it still wouldn't change the fact that he's 100% not beating undertaker.


Right, so let's not even TRY to put any drama in this match and make Punk look like a giant jobber just because everybody knows the result, like they do every year. They would NEVER pull this shit with Cena, or Brock, or Triple H, or Michaels, or even Sheamus but it's ok because it's Punk, right?

I'm sorry Paul Bearer died but he isn't owed a win in his honor over Taker's WrestleMania opponent, especially when he's coming off major losses. There is no argument here, no two sides of the coin, there's ONE side of the coin. Booking somebody against The Undertaker with 4 recent losses on their record is FUCKING STUPID.

If you want to give Paul Bearer a win so bad, then have Daniel Bryan mock Paul Bearer and have Kane whoop his jobber ass.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Rate raw tonight*

6/10

Most of it was forgettable crap and didn't make me want to see Wrestlemania any more than I did going into it. 

What made it entertaining was the Punk/Taker stuff and the Brock segment. I also thought the Ryback and Mark Henry confrontation was interesting, but they're giving the match away on Smackdown instead of building it up for Wrestlemania. I think it's dumb for them to fight at all before Wrestlemania. 

Del Rio and Cesaro had a solid match for a RAW match, same with Bryan and Ziggler. The problem is that neither did anything for the upcoming "show of the year". Lots of time was used on this show for matches and segments that were totally irrelevant. Team Rhodes Scholars cut a very amusing promo mocking the New Age Outlaws. They were later buried.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty sure that Moody wouldn't be happy with crap booking done solely to be happy. I don't doubt he'd prefer some legitimate booking for the biggest heel in the company.

But hey, this is WWE after all. Who needs heels booked well when you've got :cena ?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The WWE championship build-up just skipped a turn this week. Good job, WWE.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk'll likely beat Kane next week. Hopefully clean too. There's not that many people they can feed to him for the build to WM. Guess they wanna drag this out. Would've been better though to have Kane get a DQ win ("for Paul" >_>) this week and THEN have the NoDQ match next week and Punk go over then. But whatever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SerapisLiber said:


> No, people get it, they just understand that it doesn't justify it.


CM Punk was paying tribute to a great gimmick wrestling family, what's there to justify? Any wrestler who grew up watching wrestling would have loved to take the pin from Kane tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Pretty sure that Moody wouldn't be happy with crap booking done solely to be happy. I don't doubt he'd prefer some legitimate booking for the biggest heel in the company.
> 
> But hey, this is WWE after all. Who needs heels booked well when you've got :cena ?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, so let's not even TRY to put any drama in this match and make Punk look like a giant jobber just because everybody knows the result, like they do every year. They would NEVER pull this shit with Cena, or Brock, or Triple H, or Michaels, or even Sheamus but it's ok because it's Punk, right?
> 
> I'm sorry Paul Bearer died but he isn't owed a win in his honor over Taker's WrestleMania opponent, especially when he's coming off major losses. There is no argument here, no two sides of the coin, there's ONE side of the coin. Booking somebody against The Undertaker with 4 recent losses on their record is FUCKING STUPID.
> 
> If you want to give Paul Bearer a win so bad, then have Daniel Bryan mock Paul Bearer and have Kane whoop his jobber ass.




There's still 4 more weeks of build. That's enough time to book punk strongly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SerapisLiber said:


> Punk'll likely beat Kane next week. Hopefully clean too. There's not that many people they can feed to him for the build to WM. Guess they wanna drag this out. Would've been better though to have Kane get a DQ win ("for Paul" >_>) this week and THEN have the NoDQ match next week and Punk go over then. But whatever.


Punk beating Kane clean next week would be fine, but he needs a win over someone who wins 99% of his matches. If WWE wants to truly restore some credibility to Punk (and I said this in an earlier post), have him face Sheamus next week and beat him clean. I know Vince and HHH would probably laugh at that idea... of Sheamus losing at all, but that's the way to do it. Hell, you know what, I'd accept it if Punk knocks Sheamus out with the urn and pins him after that. Wouldn't be clean, but it's still a big win for Punk and it adds to the whole urn-stealing story.

And no, Punk beating Orton or Jericho next week doesn't truly restore/give him the credibility he needs. It needs to be someone who truly never loses except on rare occasion. Only other two guys there are is Cena and Ryback. Cena's probably not even gonna wrestle before Mania except maybe in a squash, and Ryback is feuding with Henry and needs to look strong himself. Sheamus is the only "unstoppable" guy who can afford to take a pin since his Mania feud is a 6-man tag.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> There's still 4 more weeks of build. That's enough time to book punk strongly.


Unless someone else dies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

xdoomsayerx said:


> There's still 4 more weeks of build. That's enough time to book punk strongly.


I can't wait to see how they waste it. :vince5

There's nothing they can do in 4 weeks that will make Punk actually look like a threat.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't take people seriously that vote either 1 or 10. I .. I just can't..


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I dunno... You really think they're gonna spend the remaining time actually building Punk as a comprable opponent to Taker...

Because history indicates otherwise...


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> I know Vince and HHH would probably laugh at that idea... of Sheamus losing at all, but that's the way to do it.


Didn't Punk already beat Sheamus pseudo-clean at the first Main Event episode?

Sheamus isn't involved in a major angle at the moment, he can eat this one, so I agree.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't wait to see how they waste it. :vince5
> 
> There's nothing they can do in 4 weeks that will make Punk actually look like a threat.


He could beat Kane 100 times, he could beat Cena clean and still not look a threat, losing tonight makes no difference to anything. This year's WM is a predictable load of shit and has been since the card was leaked months ago.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't wait to see how they waste it. :vince5
> 
> There's nothing they can do in 4 weeks that will make Punk actually look like a threat.


For real. He'd have to like beat Lesnar clean one week and then be the first man to beat the Shield, and in a 1 on 3 handicap match the next week to even begin to approach looking like a real threat to the streak.

Part of me keeps wishing against all reason that they are doing this to make an "upset" seem that much more huge and unexpected.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't wait to see how they waste it. :vince5
> 
> There's nothing they can do in 4 weeks that will make Punk actually look like a threat.




Punk isn't a threat no matter what he does in my eyes. Hate to say it, but it's the truth. The only guy who would end takers streak would be one of the wwe's GOAT. (HBK, HHH, Cena)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SerapisLiber said:


> Didn't Punk already beat Sheamus pseudo-clean at the first Main Event episode?
> 
> Sheamus isn't involved in a major angle at the moment, he can eat this one, so I agree.


He did, and it was a great move to do. However he's been butchered with pin fall losses since then while Sheamus has only been pinned in a couple of matches with Big Show, and hasn't been pinned at all this year. Punk needs the win and Sheamus can afford to take the loss.



> Punk isn't a threat no matter what he does in my eyes. Hate to say it, but it's the truth. The only guy who would end takers streak would be one of the wwe's GOAT.


Punk's more of a threat than HBK or HHH were due to the fact I knew HBK and HHH weren't winning since they had nothing to gain from ending the streak. Punk does, and Cena can use it as well to fuel a major heel run. So Punk has more of a chance than those two did imo...

... however in the world of kayfabe, Punk already didn't look like that much of a threat in the eyes of casuals/kids who believe it's real like HBK and HHH did, but now he looks like an even weaker threat than Edge did at WM24.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Though the show had it's highs and lows. At some points very good, at others very bad. Overall it would be an okay show throughout the year, but considering RtWM and only 4 more weeks, it sucks.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Im not feeling the whole Punk-Taker match as a whole. Unless Punk wins which he won't.

Im sure it'll be a pretty good match but who gives a fuk if Taker beats Punk right now?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I honestly don't want to even think about what they have in store for this shit... Way to take my one interest in this years shit mania and practically :buried that shit six feet under...

and "Punks not winning anyway" isn't a content argument... Do better


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack was pretty damn BOSS loved his aggression.

#JSA ALL DAY.

Also enjoyed that cena/rock promo. And looking forward to Jericho/wade/miz if it happens. Also marked for lesnar and punk's popularity still can't be denied.

Overall an enjoyable show and mania should be great


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

7/10

Good-
Punk/Taker/Kane. 
Shield v Big Show
Bryan v Ziggler
Lesnar attacking The Outlaws + Sandow/Rhodes promo
Henry/Ryback build
Bellas return
Rock/Cena video promo

The rest wasn't all that great. Shame Jericho couldn't even save that segment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x78 said:


> He could beat Kane 100 times, he could beat Cena clean and still not look a threat, losing tonight makes no difference to anything. This year's WM is a predictable load of shit and has been since the card was leaked months ago.





xdoomsayerx said:


> Punk isn't a threat no matter what he does in my eyes. Hate to say it, but it's the truth. The only guy who would end takers streak would be one of the wwe's GOAT. (HBK, HHH, Cena)


So basically what you're saying is don't even try because it doesn't matter. Fuck, you two would make INCREDIBLE bookers. Absolutely incredible.

Might as well just call the match off if we're against putting effort into it. Why the fuck not?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> I honestly don't want to even think about what they have in store for this shit... Way to take my one interest in this years many and practically :buried that shit six feet under...
> 
> and "Punks not winning anyway" isn't a content argument... Do better




How bout punk is the least credible opponent to challenge the streak since wrestlemania 23? That should help quite a bit. 

Wwe's main problem was not doing punk/taker for the title. Title reign vs streak would have been the way to go because cena/rock absolutely doesn't need the title. And don't give me that undertaker wouldn't defend it bullshit, he could have easily just gotten taken out by someone on raw thus forfeiting the title.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Between your annoying "I am right about everything" act and their dismissal if any kind of build up to the match, I don't know who I find more annoying.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So basically what you're saying is don't even try because it doesn't matter. Fuck, you two would make INCREDIBLE bookers. Absolutely incredible.
> 
> Might as well just call the match off if we're against putting effort into it. Why the fuck not?


This is all that needs to be said to those still going on about "Punk wasn't going to end it anyway..."

Doesn't mean you can't make an attempt to make us believe Punk will end it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

People are still forgetting Punk is a heel? Don't go back and watch Ric Flair in his prime, you'd think he was the biggest pussy of a main eventer ever.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

xdoomsayerx said:


> *How bout punk is the least credible opponent to challenge the streak since wrestlemania 23? That should help quite a bit.
> *
> Wwe's main problem was not doing punk/taker for the title. Title reign vs streak would have been the way to go because cena/rock absolutely doesn't need the title. And don't give me that undertaker wouldn't defend it bullshit, he could have easily just gotten taken out by someone on raw thus forfeiting the title.


In terms of booking, perception and a few opinions yeah... But in reality none of the prior opponents are any better or have any more ability (sans michaels) to put on a brilliant match or were they on a 400+ title reign. By the by I fuking hate how the term credible is thrown around here...

Your correct about the other stuff, title streak vs Mania streak seems the best way to go but hey why not do Cena rock again... :vince2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clique said:


> People are still forgetting Punk is a heel? Don't go back and watch Ric Flair in his prime, you'd think he was the biggest pussy of a main eventer ever.


Ric Flair didn't fight Undertaker in his prime after 20 straight WrestleMania wins, did he?

It's kind of amazing how people called "smart fans" just have no understanding at all of how to book to a Streak match. Yeah, let's just present this as a foregone conclusion, that's a seller...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ric Flair didn't fight Undertaker in his prime after 20 straight WrestleMania wins, did he?
> 
> It's kind of amazing how people called "smart fans" just have no understanding at all of how to book to a Streak match. Yeah, let's just present this as a foregone conclusion, that's a seller...


Just out of curiosity, how would you have booked Kane v Punk?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't know if it was posted before, but here's a picture of what happened when RAW went off air.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blueforce7 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would you have booked Kane v Punk?


For starters, I wouldn't have, but I'd have Punk win decisively maybe at 7 or 8 minutes, then do the post match just like they did.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ric Flair didn't fight Undertaker in his prime after 20 straight WrestleMania wins, did he?


No, he didn't but Flair almost never looked like he was going to beat the dominate face when Flair was Worlds Champion. However, he cheated and found a way to win. Most times it worked but sometimes Flair would get caught. Punk will try the same dirty tactics, including mind games with Taker by making it personal with the Paul Bearer disrespect. What more do you want WWE to do with Punk? He started his slimy heel tactics tonight. He will continue to do so over the next several weeks. Punk will probably lay Taker out a couple times and he will get his comeuppance at WrestleMania. Simple storytelling.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> For starters, I wouldn't have, but I'd have Punk win decisively maybe at 7 or 8 minutes, then do the post match just like they did.


I was going to ask how you'd book Taker/Punk tonight, but then I remember you saying that you don't even think that this feud should be happening.

So allow me to ask this instead; what would be you ideal position for Punk to be in heading to WM29?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

They go from Kane hamming it up in a tv spot for a shit movie acting like a joke... (it was moderately amusing I'll admit)

But then the same goofy ass is defeating the WM challenger for streak in the main event of raw... 

there is no argument that this is acceptable... How isnt that obvious as fuck....I mean if there is I haven't heard it yet


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

punk/heyman/brock were great on this show. i like henry/ryback at mania. fuck everything else. del rio/swagger might be worst feud of alltime, miz is fkn awful, maddox is somehow worse. they need to just announce shield v show/orton/fella already. 

:lmao at the bitching about that ending. the fued is already 10x better than the horseshit taker/hhh/hbk was last year. the ending was great and punk holding on to the urn until mania might actually make raw good for 4 weeks.

and.... 



> No, he didn't but Flair almost never looked like he was going to beat the dominate face when Flair was Worlds Champion. However, he cheated and found a way to win. Most times it worked but sometimes Flair would get caught. Punk will try the same dirty tactics, including mind games with Taker by making it personal with the Paul Bearer disrespect. What more do you want WWE to do with Punk? He started his slimy heel tactics tonight. He will continue to do so over the next several weeks. Punk will probably lay Taker out a couple times and he will get his comeuppance at WrestleMania. Simple storytelling.


this. fkn THIS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clique said:


> No, he didn't but Flair almost never looked like he was going to beat the dominate face when Flair was Worlds Champion. However, he cheated and found a way to win. Most times it worked but sometimes Flair would get caught. Punk will try the same dirty tactics, including mind games with Taker by making it personal with the Paul Bearer disrespect. What more do you want WWE to do with Punk? He started his slimy heel tactics tonight. He will continue to do so over the next several weeks. Punk will probably lay Taker out a couple times and he will get his comeuppance at WrestleMania. Simple storytelling.


I want him to look STRONG. This is a STREAK match, it goes beyond "slimy heel tactics" and sneak attacks on Taker which nobody buys as legitimate. This is the ultimate test for a wrestler kayfabe wise, you have to make him look virtually as strong as Undertaker or the match will have no drama, which they were able to do with people like Michaels and Triple H. I can just picture right now a full WrestleMania stadium in absolute silence as Punk picks Taker up for a GTS because *NOBODY* is buying it. 



Blueforce7 said:


> I was going to ask how you'd book Taker/Punk tonight, but then I remember you saying that you don't even think that this feud should be happening.
> 
> So allow me to ask this instead; what would be you ideal position for Punk to be in heading to WM29?


Facing Rock in the main event for the belt.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

And the outcome?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't give a shit about the outcome. Obviously I'd rather he win but I'd be fine if he didn't, the important thing is getting the main event.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know why you don't enjoy this program Tyrion. It's classic dirty heel vs. dominate babyface, and now with the added Paul Bearer disrespect The Streak match is also personal again. Are you at least looking forward to the wrestling match they are going to put on at Mania?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope, I'm not watching it. As I said repeatedly, I'm not buying the show after they screwed Punk out of the main event he earned. A match in the middle of the card is not good enough.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Clique said:


> No, he didn't but Flair almost never looked like he was going to beat the dominate face when Flair was Worlds Champion. However, he cheated and found a way to win. Most times it worked but sometimes Flair would get caught. Punk will try the same dirty tactics, including mind games with Taker by making it personal with the Paul Bearer disrespect. What more do you want WWE to do with Punk? He started his slimy heel tactics tonight. He will continue to do so over the next several weeks. Punk will probably lay Taker out a couple times and he will get his comeuppance at WrestleMania. Simple storytelling.


I have no interest in seeing Punk get his comeuppance and pretending to get hurt. That sounds incredibly dry. You might as well go to a monster truck show to see a car pile. Its low brow entertainment. You would draw the same scum who tried to push Punk down the stairs. I hate to see a building filled with those morons. 

Does WWE not know the meaning of "match"? 2 evenly parties having equal opportunity to win. Closer it is, the better the match and thrill. Thats the whole reason for sports. I know wwe does not even consider themselves remotely sport or even pretend to be anymore. In essences its just bad choreography.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Wish Randy Orton got more tv time. Won the tag match and made the show. No Cena, Punk lost again looking weak. Undertaker on my tv, a great Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> And the outcome?


The Rock, being the transitional Champion as he is, putting CM Punk over on the grandest stage of them all. In fact, he should NEVER have faced Rock for the belt at Rumble and Chamber, those PPVs simply aren't big enough, it should ALWAYS have been them two. 

Should of had Punk vs. Whoever at Rumble, had The Rock and Cena the last two in the Rumble with The Rock winning and then him and Punk at Wrestlemania where Punk, the longest reigning Champion of the modern era defeats one of the best of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyrion is just mad his boy gotta lay down for Taker at Mania. The crowd will eat up the match regardless if they know the outcome.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nope, I'm not watching it. As I said repeatedly, I'm not buying the show after they screwed Punk out of the main event he earned. A match in the middle of the card is not good enough.


Why do you care about Punk losing tonight then if you're not even gonna watch?

Don't kid yourself though, you will be watching.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> The crowd will eat up the match regardless if they know the outcome


na i think tyrion may be onto something. 2 of the 5 most over people in wrestling today are going to wrestle in front of a stadium full of smarks and the crowd will be dead silent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Tyrion is just mad his boy gotta lay down for Taker at Mania. The crowd will eat up the match regardless if they know the outcome.


Invader is just mad his boy Kofi ain't even gonna make the card.



Stad said:


> Why do you care about Punk losing tonight then if you're not even gonna watch?


Because it pisses me off that WWE refuses to even put the EFFORT in to make Punk look strong. Why have the match? Cancel it and leave Punk out of WrestleMania if you're gonna be that dumb about it. Do something right or don't do it. Doesn't make a difference to me if he's on the card or not, given he can't get the only position he deserves regardless. It's insulting that Punk is going into this match looking like he's Randy Orton.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> I have no interest in seeing Punk get his comeuppance and pretending to get hurt. That sounds incredibly dry. You might as well go to a monster truck show to see a car pile. *Its low brow entertainment*. You would draw the same scum who tried to push Punk down the stairs. I hate to see a building filled with those morons.
> 
> Does WWE not know the meaning of "match"? 2 evenly parties having equal opportunity to win. Closer it is, the better the match and thrill. Thats the whole reason for sports. I know wwe does not even consider themselves remotely sport or even pretend to be anymore.


It's wrestling. Or as Vince McMahon would correct me - "It's sports-entertainment dammit." And the contests aren't always about being an even match. That's why we have heels like Punk that will use any advantage to win from a paid off referee or hired mercenaries to bending the rules before outright cheating to victory. Those plays also help create the dynamic of the story and shifts in the "match" between good guy and bad guy. It is indeed simple storytelling but that is the direction WWE has chosen to go with this feud. We will have to see how Punk fairs and how strong he will ultimately once he has the match with Taker at Mania, but for this road to the biggest show of the year he's going to be the evil snake. He'll get his physical one-ups on Taker, eventually I'm sure.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Does WWE not know the meaning of "match"? 2 evenly parties having equal opportunity to win.


or you can just book a classic heel vs face match. not every match has to be wrestled like a kurt angle match.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

I can honestly see the NY crowd rooting for Punk in this match.

The whole streak thing is stale and this match seems like overkill. 20-0 was a good way to close it out. If the Son in Law or HBK cant end it twice each, no one will. 

It feels like they're just milking it now. Seems like "End of an Era" had as much meaning as "Once in a Lifetime".


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I can't take people seriously that vote either 1 or 10. I .. I just can't..


I cant take people seriously that care about arbitrary internet poles...I just cant..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For me, CM Punk should have beat Kane tonight. Punk going over would have been wonderful for him. Beat Kane, literally obliterate him, chair shot after chair shot as The Undertaker stood on top of the ramp and stared Punk down menacingly. Punk then does the getting down on one knee thing to Taker as he has the urn below him.

End.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Invader is just mad his boy Kofi ain't even gonna make the card.


I legit laughed out loud on that one! You got me there! 

How do you want Punk to look strong? He was the most dominant champ in the past 25 years. There's nothing more to add to that. The past 4 Wrestlmania's with Taker has been built up on promos between him and his opponent and making you want to see them fight without ever laying a hand on each other. Us fans know what's on the line, Punk is coming in on this looking stronger than most of Taker's opponents by coming off year long title reign.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

If you want heel v face you might as well just rewatch Rock v Punk because thats exactly how its gonna go. 

MOTN with the most dramatic theatrics tend to go to the matches with 2 equals.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I legit laughed out loud on that one! You got me there!
> 
> How do you want Punk to look strong? He was the most dominant champ in the past 25 years. There's nothing more to add to that. The past 4 Wrestlmania's with Taker has been built up on promos between him and his opponent and making you want to see them fight without ever laying a hand on each other. Us fans know what's on the line, Punk is coming in on this looking stronger than most of Taker's opponents by coming off year long title reign.


Punk was hardly "dominant". 

He was the longest transitional champion in history and that's about it. Sad but true.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I legit laughed out loud on that one! You got me there!
> 
> How do you want Punk to look strong? He was the most dominant champ in the past 25 years. There's nothing more to add to that. The past 4 Wrestlmania's with Taker has been built up on promos between him and his opponent and making you want to see them fight without ever laying a hand on each other. Us fans know what's on the line, Punk is coming in on this looking stronger than most of Taker's opponents by coming off year long title reign.


No, he was the longest champion in 25 years, not the most dominant, that was John Cena. Which is fine, because Punk's title reign took place nowhere near WrestleMania. 

If they wanted this match to take place, which apparently they knew MONTHS in advance, they should not have had Punk losing left and right. Job to Rock, job to Rock again, job to Cena, job to KANE OF ALL PEOPLE. Ridiculous. How is ANYONE going to take him seriously against a guy who never loses when he's a main event jobber? Especially after he lost The Shield, which is the ONLY thing that kept him winning and the ONLY way anybody could concievably buy into Punk being a threat. He should be beating credible opponents decisively. This isn't a match where you make the opponent look like a complete loser, you HAVE to make him look strong going into a match with Undertaker at WrestleMania. All they've done by booking him like this is strip away any drama the match might have had.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

How can anyone possibly think that Punk/Taker is a 'midcard match'? lol. just because it's not the main event? .. a match with Taker is about as big as it gets, it's also usually the best match on the card, and the build is always great. how can you possibly complain?
Besides, Punk's already main evented the last two events with Rock, the matches weren't that good, and the feud was getting stale. Cena/Taker would have over shadowed it, even if punk/rock did main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sharp_Shooter said:


> Punk was hardly "dominant".
> 
> He was the longest transitional champion in history and that's about it. Sad but true.


He won all most of his matches decisively before his turn and beat Cena on multiple occasions. There's nothing more dominant than that.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> For me, CM Punk should have beat Kane tonight. Punk going over would have been wonderful for him. Beat Kane, literally obliterate him, chair shot after chair shot as The Undertaker stood on top of the ramp and stared Punk down menacingly. Punk then does the getting down on one knee thing to Taker as he has the urn below him.
> 
> End.


This is obviously better than what they went with by a vast fucking margin...

I could have lived with DB interfering, at least that could have set up another match in the process...

They took the "feel good" route again with kane winning one for the gipper... Horsepiss


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sharp_Shooter said:


> Punk was hardly "dominant".
> 
> He was the longest transitional champion in history and that's about it. Sad but true.


:drake1Everything is filler or transitional to the IWC. I had no idea that a WM could be a filler like someone said on this forum. Certainly didn't realize a 400+ days title could be categorized as a transitional reign. You guys throw these words around entirely to much.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk's opened and closed the last 2 weeks. Why are you guys so certain Rock v Cena closes the show at Mania?

As far as Kane winning goes. His kayfaybe father died. Of course he won that match.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Heavenly Invader said:


> He won all most of his matches decisively before his turn and beat Cena on multiple occasions. There's nothing more dominant than that.


I don't think he ever beat Cena clean, heel or babyface.

Who did he decisively beat? Jericho?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It doesn't matter in which is spot Punk & Taker are on the card. I would be worried if I had to follow that match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Punk's opened and closed the last 2 weeks. Why are you guys so certain Rock v Cena closes the show at Mania?


Because Rock and Cena are bigger stars than Punk and Undertaker. It's not rocket science. Rock hasn't gone on anything BUT last since he came back. Hell, Punk even said to the people "it's your fault I'm not in the WrestleMania main event". How much more clear do they have to make it?

Of course Undertaker opened and closed the first week, he hasn't been seen in a year, and the second week, Rock and Cena weren't even on Raw. How are you gonna close with somebody who isn't THERE?



> As far as Kane winning goes. His kayfaybe father died. Of course he won that match.


The match shouldn't have been booked. Punk should not be jobbing and made to look like less of a threat going into a Streak match just because of an unfortunate death. Paul Bearer isn't "owed" a win because he died, and even if he was, somebody else who you have nothing for should've disrespected him and got beat, NOT Punk.



JoseBxNYC said:


> It doesn't matter in which is spot Punk & Taker are on the card. I would be worried if I had to follow that match.


Oh, would you? Why would that be? Did Vince threaten to strip Rock and Cena of their WrestleMania paycheck if they have a worse match than Punk and Taker? unk2


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :drake1Everything is filler or transitional to the IWC. I had no idea that a WM could be a filler like someone said on this forum. *Certainly didn't realize a 400+ days title could be categorized as a transitional reign*. You guys throw these words around entirely to much.


Thats the irony of it. Thats why I said "longest transitional reign". He was keeping the belt warm for Rock


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Rock and Cena are bigger stars than Punk and Undertaker. It's not rocket science. Rock hasn't gone on anything BUT last since he came back. Hell, Punk even said to the people "it's your fault I'm not in the WrestleMania main event". How much more clear do they have to make it?
> 
> Of course Undertaker opened and closed the first week, he hasn't been seen in a year, and the second week, Rock and Cena weren't even on Raw. How are you gonna close with somebody who isn't THERE?
> 
> ...


He lost to Kane and was distracted. Doesn't hurt him at all.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know why punk is feuding with Taker ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> He lost to Kane and was distracted. Doesn't hurt him at all.


I don't think you understand what THE STREAK is. EVERY loss hurts.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The best part of this week's Pyro meltdown? He's too distracted with the poor booking of punk to realize how bad Barrett and Sandow got :buried tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> The best part of this week's Pyro meltdown? He's too distracted with the poor booking of punk to realize how bad Barrett and Sandow got :buried tonight


No, I fully realize it. They're fucking two of their best performers in the ass and I wouldn't blame either of them if they quit. At this point, though, I expect them to get Vince's dick up their ass every single week. They're past the point of ever getting pushed.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Rock and Cena are bigger stars than Punk and Undertaker. It's not rocket science. Rock hasn't gone on anything BUT last since he came back. Hell, Punk even said to the people "it's your fault I'm not in the WrestleMania main event". How much more clear do they have to make it?
> 
> Of course Undertaker opened and closed the first week, he hasn't been seen in a year, and the second week, Rock and Cena weren't even on Raw. How are you gonna close with somebody who isn't THERE?
> 
> ...


Rock and Cena are in the Main Event regardless to the slotting of the show. The added element of the title says it doesn't have to close to Main Event. I go back to summer time when this was all booked. All reports were saying Punk's closing the show and Rock Cena is for the belt.

If Punk is going to take advantage of Bearer's death then yes this was booked right. Can't have it both ways. He'll get his revenge on Kane but tonight was not the night.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk has been eating pins in non title matches and tag matches his entire run as champ... Annoying but I can look past that... Once I heard that he and Taker was a go, I expected he would be immune from Vince's fuckery at least until mania... since its the streak and all... so naturally I thought they would treat it as such but fuck if I was dead wrong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rock and Cena are in the Main Event regardless to the slotting of the show. *The added element of the title says it doesn't have to close* to Main Event. I go back to summer time when this was all booked. All reports were saying Punk's closing the show and Rock Cena is for the belt.


Well, it's going to because Rock DOESN'T take a back seat to ANYONE. 

I don't care what the reports said.....MONTHS ago, at that. Rock and Cena is closing. 



> If Punk is going to take advantage of Bearer's death then yes this was booked right. Can't have it both ways. He'll get his revenge on Kane but tonight was not the night.


It doesn't matter now, he lost. The damage is done.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Punk has been eating pins in non title matches and tag matches his entire run as champ... Annoying but I can look past that... Once I heard that he and Taker was a go, I expected he would be immune from Vince's fuckery at least until mania... since its the streak and all... so naturally I thought they would treat it as such but fuck if I was dead wrong


He probally would have been immune if it wasn't for Moody's death. They let Punk take advantage of Moody's death and that means he had to lose tonight.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Pyro speaks the truth. This loss to the undertaker is only going to hurt punk, thats why I think WWE should have booked Punk vs Orton II for this wrestlemania with Punk going over clean, instead of having him jobb to the streak in a predictable manner.

here's my post from Ratings thread,



Felpent said:


> I think Punk absolutely needs to win at wrestlemania right now. Punk doesn't need the "star-rub" from 'Taker anymore, he's is in a bigger position than that. A predictable loss to the undertaker is only going to hurt him at this point. Apparently Punk feels the same way about the match,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro speaks the truth. This loss to the undertaker is only going to hurt punk, thats why I think WWE should have booked Punk vs Orton II for this wrestlemania with Punk going over clean, instead of having him jobbbinh to the streak in a predictable manner.


Whoa, hold on. Let's get one thing straight, Punk being seen with a loser like Orton would damage him 1000x more than losing to Undertaker. That shit ain't right, you don't book a star against a non star.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's going to because Rock DOESN'T take a back seat to ANYONE.
> 
> I don't care what the reports said.....MONTHS ago, at that. Rock and Cena is closing.
> 
> ...


He's already taking a back seat because he's not winning. He's putting Cena over. We know Cena is going after the streak next year as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> He's already taking a back seat because he's not winning. He's putting Cena over. We know Cena is going after the streak next year as well.


I meant in terms of card placement, not putting Cena over. Rock will not fight in the middle of the show for anyone, it doesn't matter if they booked Punk vs Undertaker, Brock vs Undertaker, Cena vs Undertaker, Austin vs Undertaker or Obama vs Undertaker. Rock IS closing.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I caught the first hr, and some of the third hr (DVRed it), and from I saw it wasn't bad. I thought Punk might lose out of sympathy, but thought "Punk is facing Taker, so they have to make Punk look like a challenge". He did look strong in defeat, but he was defeated. Regardless of how you feel, you got to admit that WWE has faith in Punk and Taker to have a good match, because we all know what's coming but we don't know how we will get there, or if it will even be worth it. I got to check out Brock and HHH, and hopefully they get the match right this time. It was a street fight/NO DQ match last time technically, but I'm suppose to forget that even happened...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant in terms of card placement, not putting Cena over. Rock will not fight in the middle of the show for anyone, it doesn't matter if they booked Punk vs Undertaker, Brock vs Undertaker, Cena vs Undertaker, Austin vs Undertaker or Obama vs Undertaker. Rock IS closing.


It's not the middle of the show and I think you're wrong on this. Because this match is about giving Cena his win back I don't think he'll be as emotionally invested in the placement of the match. Contract wise the title has it's own bonuses and he's the Rock he'll get whatever number he wants.

The match will be viewed as the Main Event too regardless to slotting.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I fully realize it. They're fucking two of their best performers in the ass and I wouldn't blame either of them if they quit. At this point, though, I expect them to get Vince's dick up their ass every single week. They're past the point of ever getting pushed.


:lmao

Is the glass ever half full with you? actually, shit, is there ever anything in your glass?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> He probally would have been immune if it wasn't for Moody's death. They let Punk take advantage of Moody's death and that means he had to lose tonight.


Sorry but it goes a bit farther than him jobbing to Kane tonight... Fact is he hasn't beat anyone meaningful since he beat Jericho like 2 months ago...that 4 way barely counts considering how he was made to look in that match as well... I'm sorry but that's a pile of shit, Vince and co didn't even have to involve Bearer at all... Theyre just a bunch of opportunistic fucks who couldn't come up with a real angle and it's typical TBH...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This shit was awful.

Do they plan on officially announcing an undercard for Wrestlemania anytime soon?

Remember when the Road to Wrestlemania was when WWE actually tried and gave 100%?

Just horrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> It's not the middle of the show and I think you're wrong on this. Because this match is about giving Cena his win back I don't think he'll be as emotionally invested in the placement of the match. Contract wise the title has it's own bonuses and he's the Rock he'll get whatever number he wants.
> 
> The match will be viewed as the Main Event too regardless to slotting.


Well, good, it can be "viewed" as the main event all it wants when it doesn't close, doesn't change the fact that it didn't close, hence CANNOT, by definition, be the main event.



Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is the glass ever half full with you? actually, shit, is there ever anything in your glass?


Why the hell SHOULD the glass be half full? You know good and fucking well what they've done to these two. You even JUST said how badly they got buried yourself. Wake up. WWE doesn't give a shit about them, at all. At all. At all. This isn't hard to figure out.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> He's already taking a back seat because he's not winning. He's putting Cena over. We know Cena is going after the streak next year as well.


Taker will never fight the face of WWE in Wrestlemania. There's a reason he missed Hogan, Bret, Austin, Rock, and Lesnar at Wrestlemania. Next year it wll be Rock/Cena 3 to conclude the trilogy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, good, it can be "viewed" as the main event all it wants when it doesn't close, doesn't change the fact that it didn't close, hence CANNOT, by definition, be the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell SHOULD the glass be half full? You know good and fucking well what they've done to these two. You even JUST said how badly they got buried yourself. Wake up.


There's many instances that prove otherwise. It's a scripted show not MMA or boxing. They will promote undercard matches more heavily than the "main event".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Pied Piper said:


> Taker will never fight the face of WWE in Wrestlemania. There's a reason he missed Hogan, Bret, Austin, Rock, and Lesnar at Wrestlemania. Next year it wll be Rock/Cena 3 to conclude the trilogy.


That'll be kinda hard when Rock/Cena III is happening at Extreme Rules. Rock's already confirmed to work.

Next years main event is scheduled as Rock vs Brock Lesnar. Also, Taker may have missed the face of the WWE all this time but it's going to be his last match. They'll want him to go out with the biggest opponent available.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Someone needs to time out Raw tonight.

I'm seriously wondering how much time the recaps, Cena video, 15 movie promotions, 15 app promotions took.

I'm willing to bet all added together it was close to 30 minutes.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

That poor crowd seemed dead at times, one hilarious shot showed this chubby girl sitting with her arms crossed looking so bored and the person in the row below her playing tetras on an IPad. These 3 hour shows are killer, the announcers sound lost, tired, and bored. The live crowd has to sit through a half dozen movie trailers in addition to all the commercial breaks. 

Wasn't too impressed tonight as usual. #lame and my tout entry is ''omg show sucked!!!!!''


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Watching through right now, Jericho talking to himself in a silent arena, showing movie trailer number 4 of the night and trying to be excited. This is the road to Wrestlemania? Oh the announcers are trying to cover up the dead silence with laughter... just sad, so sad.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That'll be kinda hard when Rock/Cena III is happening at Extreme Rules. Rock's already confirmed to work.


I don't go to spoiler sites or read wrestling news often, so this is a surprise for me. They'll throw away Rock/Cena 3 for ER? Wow.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Next years main event is scheduled as Rock vs Brock Lesnar. Also, Taker may have missed the face of the WWE all this time but it's going to be his last match. They'll want him to go out with the biggest opponent available.


His last match will play second fiddle to Rock/Brock and possible Punk/Austin? I kinda doubt that. Last time a retirement match of a legend didn't main event (WM 24), the supposed retirement didn't last long and many feelings were betrayed. 

I don't think Taker will retire anywhere but in Texas. And WM 30 is far from Texas. I think Taker will retire at WM 31/32 when WM is finally held in Cowboys Stadium.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The Dolph Ziggler lasting 18 seconds line from Bryan was the first time I laughed watching RAW in a damn long time (Though technically it was on SD)

Although in my eyes if it happened on SD in the last 5 years it never existed until it got replayed on RAW


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Just watched a late Raw, and this might sound random... but was Taker not able to work his arms or something for the past two years or so. He has always ha big arms, but it looks like he has been really bulking up lately.

Guessing it has to do with his rotator cuff injury?


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Invader is just mad his boy Kofi ain't even gonna make the card.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pisses me off that WWE refuses to even put the EFFORT in to make Punk look strong. Why have the match? Cancel it and leave Punk out of WrestleMania if you're gonna be that dumb about it. Do something right or don't do it. Doesn't make a difference to me if he's on the card or not, given he can't get the only position he deserves regardless. It's insulting that Punk is going into this match looking like he's Randy Orton.


Bret Hart had to step aside at Wrestlemania and watch Hulk Hogan take his moment. It happens all the time. Sure, Punk deserves it, but so what. Money talks, Rock draws more, and it's the nature of the business. I kind of feel like this is something that everyone understands. Because Lesnar and HHH are taking spots that the current roster doesn't. Taker is taking a spot that guys who tour 325 days of the year on the road aren't getting. Almost all of the marquee names are not full-time, year round workers. It's not just the Rock. 

Yea, it sucks your boy Punk isn't headlining Mania, but he will in a year or two. And honestly, I'm not even sure he won't headline this year. Why not put Taker/Punk on last? Everyone has known that Taker would never lose at Mania ten years ago, and it hasn't ruined any of those matches. Why would it start now?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bryan vs Ziggler: 8/10
Lesnar segment: 8.5/10
Intro ceremony: 10/10
Kane vs Punk: 8/10
The rest: 7/10

Overall (none-average): 8/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> His last match will play second fiddle to Rock/Brock and possible Punk/Austin? I kinda doubt that. Last time a retirement match of a legend didn't main event (WM 24), the supposed retirement didn't last long and many feelings were betrayed.


No, just Rock vs Brock. Austin vs Punk isn't a headliner.

Rock vs Brock will be the highest drawing main event in wrestling history. So what if it's Undertaker's retirement? They'll put the biggest thing on last.



> I don't think Taker will retire anywhere but in Texas. And WM 30 is far from Texas. I think Taker will retire at WM 31/32 when WM is finally held in Cowboys Stadium.


Why in the hell would he do that? That's stupid (Yes, I know he's from Texas, it's still stupid). WM 30 is a perfect spot, it's a brand new set, 30. There's no need to go beyond that. Besides, I don't think Taker has 3 matches left. Him even working THIS year was a last minute, down to the wire decision.



> Sure, Punk deserves it, but so what. Money talks, Rock draws more, and it's the nature of the business. I kind of feel like this is something that everyone understands.


I know why they're doing it, but just because the public buys into garbage wrestlers like Rock more than they do Punk doesn't mean I'm gonna sit back with a smile on my face and accept that someone better than Rock is getting screwed.



> Yea, it sucks your boy Punk isn't headlining Mania, but he will in a year or two.


No, he won't. He's retiring in 2015, this year it's Rock vs Cena, next year it's Rock vs Brock and the following year it'll just be something else that Cena's involved in that takes precedence over Punk, and then he's gone.



> And honestly, I'm not even sure he won't headline this year. Why not put Taker/Punk on last? Everyone has known that Taker would never lose at Mania ten years ago, and it hasn't ruined any of those matches. Why would it start now?


He won't headline this year because it's John Cena vs The Rock. Why do I have to say anything else? Taker vs Punk isn't big enough. And yeah, I know ONE year they put Hogan/Rock on in the middle, so what. That's a one in a billion exception, it won't happen again.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he won't. He's retiring in 2015





Tyrion Lannister said:


> next year it's Rock vs Brock





Tyrion Lannister said:


> and the following year it'll just be something else that Cena's involved in that takes precedence over Punk,





Tyrion Lannister said:


> and then he's gone.


Okay how do you know all this years in advance?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BULLY said:


> Okay how do you know all this years in advance?


I know he's retiring in 2015 because he said it. As for Rock/Brock, that's been reported as scheduled for next years Mania, and even if it wasn't, where else do they go for the WrestleMania main event? They're not stupid enough to have Rock/Cena 3 years in a row, people will get fed up with it. Plus they're blowing off the 3'rd match at Extreme Rules, it's already confirmed Rock works ER. They have nothing else that would possibly draw anywhere near as much as Rock vs Lesnar.

As for WrestleMania 31, I'm just taking a guess that Cena's in something bigger than what Punk's doing, since, you know, he kind of....ALWAYS is.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-CM Punk continues to show why he's the best heel in the company right now. Good promo and opening segment.

-Ziggler and Daniel Bryan match was entertaining. No one dominated and glad Ziggler finally snapped his losing streak. 

-Loved Rhodes Scholars ripping the New Age Outlaws introduction. I should've known the NAO were going to be fed to Brock Lesnar though. It was a clever setup and I enjoyed it. Lesnar continues to look strong and I wonder what stipulation they are going to add to their match at WM.

-Jericho is back from his tour and nice to see him again. His match with The Miz was decent but with the way how it ended, looks like we might have a Triple Threat Match at WM. Jericho came back for this? I thought he was going to feud with Ryback since that's what the dirtsheets said.

-Decent tag match between Orton, Sheamus vs Team Rhodes Scholars. Makes sense for Orton and Sheamus to win to make them look strong and I liked the beatdown The Shield gave them during the commercial break.

-The Bella Twins are back! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

-Punk's match with Kane was alright. Makes sense to have Kane win as it was a tribute to Paul Bearer. Punk taking the urn away was a good way to show he isn't afraid. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Is Big Show turning face again? Hope not.

-Squash matches galore with the Ryback, Mark Henry, and Jack Swagger matches.

-Antonio Cesaro continues to lose ever since he became US Champ. 

-By the time Fandango actually wrestles, I won't care anymore.

-No Rock nor John Cena. Poor Little Jimmies, they didn't get to see them.

Overall, this show was average.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

chronoxiong said:


> -Jericho is back from his tour and nice to see him again. His match with The Miz was decent but with the way how it ended, looks like we might have a Triple Threat Match at WM. Jericho came back for this? I thought he was going to feud with Ryback* since that's what the dirtsheets said.*


lol


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Why the fuck did Punk lose? It made him look weak.

And don't say he was distracted either, a loss is a loss. They should be building him up as threat to the streak. He can't afford to lose any match.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL @ Tyrion Lannister. Punk couldn't hold Rock's jockstrap. Stop your delusional nonsense. Punk does nothing, and I mean nothing better than The Rock. And I'll bring facts to back up my claim.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

And just because he says he's gonna retire doesn't actually mean much. Lots of guys say they retire, and they don't. I understand why you're heated and I agree with the fact that the E dropped the ball, but it's not so sacrilegious. 

I'm just really excited for the Taker/Punk program. Watching Punk take the urn made me feel like I was watching Punk in the WWF, in 1997, the dawn of the Attitude Era. The Undertaker does one angle a year. One. That's something special and that is something you should celebrate. Takers match has been the most anticipated match in probably the last 7 Wrestlemanias. It was for me last year over Rock/Cena. The Streak, as predictable as it is, is on some levels bigger than Mania. Mania will never be Mania again when there is no more streak. So to see CM Punk, in a match that isn't for some stupid de-valued title, that WILL get the time it deserves, is something really exciting. This is the match that is most likely to be remembered from this card. I think you just need to step back and chill and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

How nice of Kingston to jump into Henry's arms, gifting Henry with an obvious slam.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Just skipped over most of this show, can't believe the build up to WM is this bad its four weeks away and there was no Rock, Cena or HHH and Brock was only on tv for about five minutes, what a way to build up to of the main matches on the card. 

The undertaker and Punk parts where ok and Paul Heymans promos was great apart from that this was a horrible show and you wouldn't even know WM is only a month away.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Did people miss the occasion last Night? It's not like Punk lost to Kane randomly. Kane had a lot of built up adrenaline after what Punk did earlier in the night and despite that it took a distraction to finish him off. 

Honestly it's not nearly as bad a some people like Pyro are making it out to be.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/11/13 --- ONE HOUR EARLY FOR FANS IN THE UK --*



Nimbus said:


> I really wish there was a better wrestling program then this. This fucking sucks.



Stop watching then you cunt.Seriously all you do is fucking moan.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i just had to stop watching halfway, the commercial breaks are just killing all the thrill from the show. Have to remember this next week.

Anyways show was good at that point, Brock Lesnar made his statement and Punk and Taker are getting nicely fueled to their match at WM


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking it was one of the best raws in a while?

We had:

Punk interrupting Taker. Did you hear that heat? awsome. Punk is doing a fantastic job as heel.
New Age Outlaws delivers as always and got the crowd hot.
Brock f5ing both Road Dogg and Billy Gunn and then Heyman as always was gold on the mic selling Brock as a ass kicking machine like a baws.
Bellas are back - Fap worthy as hell
Mark Henry vs Ryback was pretty good where they punished poor McIntyre. The tension built between those two was awsome and Ryback got a major pop.
Ricardo and ADR´s we the people promo was a bit phony but I laughed some.
The ending with Punk and Taker made Punk get some more heat. I can´t wait to hear Punks heat pop at Mania.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I usually always like Raw when everyone else hates it. Normally there are enough pros that I don't care about the cons. This time, no. I fast-forwarded through just about all except 3 things. It was awful, IMO.*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> Am I the only one thinking it was one of the best raws in a while?
> 
> We had:
> 
> ...


No you're not.We had three very good-great matches (Kane/Punk, Ziggler/Bryan,Cesaro/ADR) a good opening segment,an even better closing segment. The match/segment with Rhode Scholars/NAO/Brock & Heyman was great,the segment with Henry/Ryback was entertaining...Bella Twins returned....Shields booking wasn't destroyed by The Big Show....Jericho was there....Cena WASN'T there...and yet people STILL find a reason to bitch! Shake my fucking head.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> No you're not.We had three very good-great matches (Kane/Punk, Ziggler/Bryan,Cesaro/ADR) a good opening segment,an even better closing segment. The match/segment with Rhode Scholars/NAO/Brock & Heyman was great,the segment with Henry/Ryback was entertaining...Bella Twins returned....Shields booking wasn't destroyed by The Big Show....Jericho was there....Cena WASN'T there...and yet people STILL find a reason to bitch! Shake my fucking head.


yeh forgot the funny shit with Highlight reel where Jericho made fun of the lack of furniture and the jeritron. When he said it was the hightlight reel I was like "no its not u dumbass" because of the lack of jeritron and stuff. Yeh, and no Cena.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I liked it. Alot of Sandhow which is always good. Dolph won. Undertaker was there. Brock was there. Alot of Henry.

Downside - No HHH.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I missed the first hour of RAW because I didn't realize it was starting one hour earlier here in the UK, so did I miss anything good?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I missed the first hour of RAW because I didn't realize it was starting one hour earlier here in the UK, so did I miss anything good?


-CM Punk disrespecting Bearer.
-Shield attacking Big Show.
-Dolph vs Bryan.

That's about it, I think.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> -CM Punk disrespecting Bearer.
> -Shield attacking Big Show.
> -Dolph vs Bryan.
> 
> That's about it, I think.


Thanks. They recapped the Punk/Bearer thing, but I don't think they showed it.

Shield attacking Big Show is good, pretty obvious it's going to be The Shield vs Orton/Sheamus/Show at Mania now.

Dolph vs Bryan sounds like a good match, just read that Ziggler won for once so that's good. (Y)


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

How are we supposed to believe Punk can beat Taker if he cant even beat Kane? Yea there was a distraction, but still.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Marston said:


> How are we supposed to believe Punk can beat Taker if he cant even beat Kane? Yea there was a distraction, but still.



Because the ONLY reason Kane won was because of the distraction Jesus Christ why is this going over peoples heads. Punk looked very capable of beating Kane.If anything Kane was the one who looked weak in this match,he was the one that went into the match angry and pumped like hell,got dominated,and then needed a distraction followed by a choke slam on a steel chair to win. How are people saying Punk looks weak...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

WrestlinFan said:


> Also does CJ have a beef with Kevin Dunn with the "Monkeys" remark?


Yes. That is definitely the reason. It's not because it's a catchphrase he's used for over a decade.

What the hell was going on with the Jeritron and the set disappearing? Lawler said "whoa," the camera panned over to the left and everything got awkward and silent for a moment, then they went to a clip and when they came back the Jeritron was gone. Anyone in attendance that could shed some light on this?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WWE made the right choice of making the Punk V Taker not about the question of Punk ending the streak, but instead they're promoting this as Punk getting his at WM.

Strange to see Kane going over him on Raw but it was a tribute show and Punk regained his heat by destroying Kane with the urn so I'm not gonna cry about it. 

Ziggler V Bryan was very good

The Sheild are great.

Bout it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> LOL @ Tyrion Lannister. Punk couldn't hold Rock's jockstrap. Stop your delusional nonsense. Punk does nothing, and I mean nothing better than The Rock. And I'll bring facts to back up my claim.


He is better in the ring
He attends more shows
I find him better on the mic 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> The commentators have had enough. :lmao If they'd just turn RAW into a Mystery Science Theater 3000-type show with Cole and JBL ripping on the bad crap all night that'd make RAW must-see tv.


That's why I watched the old NXT. Especially season 3. :rock4


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show.
- Ziggler/Bryan was good. Two of the best in the ring.
- Punk was awesome
- Sandow was awesome
- Nice tribute for Paul


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ziggler/Bryan was match of the night, but even that wasn't anything special. It was a pretty poor show overall and some of the moments were just cringe-worthy.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Dolph vs Bryan sounds like a good match, just read that Ziggler won for once so that's good. (Y)


It was way too long but had a couple nice spots.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

this city doesn't deserve to host a RAW again.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> this city doesn't deserve to host a RAW again.


Lesnar got a big pop...Bryan got a HUGE pop and near standing ovation coming down..Punk got a big reaction...Undertaker was treated like a legend...Sandow/Cody's promos got a good reaction...they KIND of laughed during the Del Rio/Ricardo skit....I missed the main event. But it wasn't that..they were kind of dead during the Jericho/Miz match though.

I DO want to see Raw back in Montreal and London again..they have VERY loud and vocal fans no matter what. It never fails. It's like they're afraid to go to Canada so Cena doesn't get Die Cena DIE chants on television.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

AthenaMark said:


> Lesnar got a big pop...Bryan got a HUGE pop and near standing ovation coming down..Punk got a big reaction...Undertaker was treated like a legend...Sandow/Cody's promos got a good reaction...they KIND of laughed during the Del Rio/Ricardo skit....I missed the main event. But it wasn't that..they were kind of dead during the Jericho/Miz match though.
> 
> I DO want to see Raw back in Montreal and London again..they have VERY loud and vocal fans no matter what. It never fails. It's like they're afraid to go to Canada so Cena doesn't get Die Cena DIE chants on television.


They're booked in London for Raw on April 22nd. Nothing on the books for Canada right now though.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish Taker would come back as the ABA and bury Punk on the mic.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> this city doesn't deserve to host a RAW again.


wut? did you watch it without sound? 

1. Did you hear the pop Taker got?
2. Did you hear the heat Punk got when he interrupted Taker?
3. Did you hear Bryan´s pop?
4. Did you hear the massive pop Ryback got?
5. Did you hear the crowd when Taker came to help Kane in the end? and when Punk cheap shoted Taker?
6. Did you hear them when New Age Outlaws did their thing?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I missed Raw last night. Anyone care to let me know what bits are worth watching when I get a chance later?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> I missed Raw last night. Anyone care to let me know what bits are worth watching when I get a chance later?


Opening segment with Taker/Punk, Lesnar/Outlaws segment and the Bryan/Ziggler and Kane/Punk matches.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

^ Thanks. NAO are back? I get that they're probably just fodder for the Lesner/HHH feud but I'd be up for seeing them have a short run.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> ^ Thanks. NAO are back? I get that they're probably just fodder for the Lesner/HHH feud but I'd be up for seeing them have a short run.


Not really, They were just fed to Lesnar.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the whining over these last few pages. Funny. 

Anyways, not really sure what to think of Raw this week. The highlight of the show was the Rhodes Scholars promo followed by BROCK and then Heyman's promo. OH YOU WERE NOT AWARE OF THIS? Fantastic segment that had everything. Started out funny and then Brock's music hit and shit got real. Brilliant promo from Heyman too. Other good parts were The Shield and the Rock/Cena video. 

The Punk/Taker stuff just doesn't interest me. I gave it a chance this week because I want to care but I'm really finding it hard to give a damn. The last 4 streak matches had such a rich history, incredible storytelling not to mention credible and legendary characters involved. This feels like a massive step backwards and I just can't find it in me to care. They have Punk cut a pretty good promo at the beginning of the show and then he's acting like a child backstage in a comedic segment. He can't seriously tell us he's going to end the streak and then be acting like that 2 minutes later. That isn't going to work. At least the Bearer tributes were nicely done. I have no problem with them using his death because they did it tastefully for a change and didn't cross the line. RIP.

Pretty weird show though for the most part. No Rock, Trips or Cena left it feeling a little lacking if I'm being honest. I may be in the minority but I missed them being there. Mildly excited for next week. At the end of the day, it's still the road to Wrestlemania....I think.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

I am happy that Dolph finally won after very good match.Too bad that highlight reel wasn't really good,but I'm glad that Jericho has title match and most likely he wins.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> na i think tyrion may be onto something. 2 of the 5 most over people in wrestling today are going to wrestle in front of a stadium full of smarks and the crowd will be dead silent.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> He is better in the ring
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Rock had way better matches in 2000 alone than Punk's whole career.


> I find him better on the mic


Yeah. You and about 0.000032% of the wrestling world.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Because the ONLY reason Kane won was because of the distraction Jesus Christ why is this going over peoples heads. Punk looked very capable of beating Kane.If anything Kane was the one who looked weak in this match,he was the one that went into the match angry and pumped like hell,got dominated,and then needed a distraction followed by a choke slam on a steel chair to win. How are people saying Punk looks weak...


He not only looked weak, he looked stupid. A guy who jumps and turns his back on his opponent because a loud noise went off.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharp_Shooter said:


> He not only looked weak, he looked stupid. *A guy who jumps and turns his back on his opponent because a loud noise went off*.


Wouldn't you?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Where was Cena?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Daniel Bryan Vs. Dolph Ziggler match just reminded me that there's some wrestlers that no matter what they do in a match, based on reputation alone, fans will try to claim it was good. On the other end of the spectrum, there's some wrestlers, based on reputation alone, that regardless of what they do in a match, it will always be lambasted & ridiculed.

The Daniel Bryan Vs. Dolph Ziggler match last night started with a jobber entrance for Dolph, had a commercial break, had terrible commentary through out (including slut-shaming of AJ & Michael Cole calling the Fameasser the Zig Zag), had sloppy spots (the roll-up was fucked up, the Fameasser almost missed & Bryan almost got wrecked by getting dropped on the ropes wrong from the Alley-Oop type spot), had multiple instances of interference, there was a scrolling marquee of tweets from Twitter :lol and people are still calling it "a very good match." I'm starting to think that some people have just NEVER seen an actual good match so they don't know what they're talk about. Over-exaggeration & hyperbole aside, how was that match anything other than average, especially for those two guys? Because they did a top rope spot? Expectations are at an all-time low. Fans need to demand more from their professional wrestling.

It's OK to critique guys that are internet favorites, I promise!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

^ I agree, the match wasn't that great.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

Kane cried


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I mark for CM Punk but I am happy with Kane getting the victory, he is one of the best person in the locker room and I'm sure he felt very special with this Paul Bearer tribute show


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzUN5axiuXk&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Ryback, Bella Twins, & Fandango


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Raw was decent, nothing spectacular, but decent.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fell asleep last night just as I was about to watch it and woke up about the same time as it was over. Glad I didn't watch. No ROCK and also no Cena. Orton/Sheamus/Show vs Shield is STILL not confirmed and Lesnar is not enough to make it worth. I will go and check out the Undertaker parts just because he's THE UNDERTAKER as well as Lesnar destroying NAO and the Orton/Sheamus tag match maybe.

That said, it's been awesome reading this thread with angry Punk marks that still think he has a chance of ending the streak.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

One image from last night RAW that will remain in my mind:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I think we can all agree that Damien sandow and Cody Rhodes were awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Last night proved why 3 hours is really hurting WWE. 

I thought the first hour was just incredible. It was well booked and it moved very quickly. A lot of things happened in that first hour. Unfortunately hour 2 kicked in and the show went all downhill after that. I mean don't get me wrong, there were some moments I did enjoy. I actually enjoyed a We The People promo. Zeb cut a really good promo and everything just tied in to the whole feud so well. Using Sin Cara as an example was brilliant. Also Swagger looks to be taking some promo tips from Zeb. Boy was he beast last night.

How we went off the air, I don't know. It looked like a really, really nice tribute to Paul Bearer with Undertaker coming out and him and Kane both doing that signature pose but Punk attacking Kane with the urn...I don't know. On one hand it's brilliant (not cheap heat if you ask me, that's how you build heat! I guess we've gotten use to the generic "All you people are so stupid here tonight, the Yankees suck!" bs type of heat) but on the other hand it ruined a really nice touching moment. 

I don't like how WWE exploits their former workers' deaths like this for storyline purposes but at the same time it makes the feud that more personal and adds a lot of what feels like bad blood between the two. Man, as bad as this sounds, Paul Bearer died at the wrong time.

But yeah, I enjoyed RAW last night a lot. The first hour was just epic if you ask me. Had RAW been 2 hours, it would have been the best for the Mania season no doubt.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a fair, if pretty unremarkable Raw. The highlights for me were the Ziggler versus Bryan and Cesaro versus Del Rio bouts, which were both very solid, the Heyman and Lesnar segment and the nice William Moody tribute package. The main event was also a decent enough watch, and The Rock versus Cena VT was well executed. Unfortunately the rest of the show failed to engage me much at all. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So just had another chance to skim over Raw because I have some free time:

Only things I enjoyed were:
Undertaker/Punk opening segment
The Shield/Big Show
Bryan/Ziggler
Rhodes Scholars
Lesnar destroying NAO/Heyman promo
Punk/Kane/Taker ending segment

Everything else ranged from passable to same old same old to bad to excruciating to downright insulting (movie trailers ruined the show). Next time I must persuade myself to watch the next day so I can skip all this shit.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Have to echo COFFEY's comments on Bryan/Ziggler. The match was awful until the finishing stretch. It was really, really bad. I've seen Jimmy Valiant work faster and better when he was doing his Boogie Woogie gimmick.

I didn't mind most of the show, but Sandow stole it. He was fantastic in his promos.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzUN5axiuXk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> backstage fallout: Ryback, Bella Twins, & Fandango


ryback promo wasnt bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday's episode is the reason why I wish Raw was taped.

4 weeks till Mania and that's what we're getting.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Anybody catch Big Show losing his shit when they had him up for the powerbomb?



He must be traumatized.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking hell, they need to go back to two hours ASAP after WM, especially after last night Raw that wouldn't fucking end.

There are so many goddamn segments that, even if they're not fillers, they become meaningless and forgotten by the end of the show. People can't possibly care about all these feuds, especially the live audience that have to sit throw all of it... ugh.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> *Rock had way better matches in 2000 alone than Punk's whole career.*


"In-ring general" Dwayne Johnson. 

That Punk kid needs to shape up his in-ring game for sure, that MITB performance ? 4/10.

Over the Limit vs Daniel Bryan ? 4/10

Literally every single match he has wrestled in ? 4/10 (although that match on RAW vs Cena a few weeks ago ? 3/10)

The Rock is certainly known for his in-ring prowess :lol.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Good*

Everything involving Kane/Punk/Taker (really glad that Kane won the match). A loss doesn't really hurt Punk because he was distracted and he attacked with the Urn that he later stole.

Rhodes Scholars pre-match promo was hilarious :lmao It's a shame that they later jobbed to Orton and Sheamus

Lesnar attacking NAO. So Lesnar has now attacked Vince, HBK and now NAO? Makes him look credible and also makes this this feud look personal. 

Shield also looked good again by attacking Big Show and later Sheamus and Orton (who sold that knee from Rollins superbly

*Bad*

Too much touts, film trailers and that AWFUL segment between Wade, Jericho and Miz. 

The rest of the show was nothing special. Three quick squash matches involving Ryback, Mark Henry and Swagger. Tbf, all three matches advanced storylines so not really a big problem but wasn't anything great. Bryan - Ziggler had a good match but it didn't interest me. It's very hard to take Ziggler seriously considering the amount of matches he has lost.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Last night's Raw can be summed up in one word: BROCK.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The commentary during the Bryan/Ziggler match pissed me off.

I don't even like AJ, but Lawler and Cole were over the top with her. That was pathetic.

Lawler with his I wish AJ wore a white tee shirt comment was creepy as hell.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> "In-ring general" Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> That Punk kid needs to shape up his in-ring game for sure, that MITB performance ? 4/10.
> 
> ...


Other than MITB 2011, not a single Punk match is on par or even close to ROCK's best work against Austin, Jericho, Benoit and HHH.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Other than MITB 2011, not a single Punk match is on par or even close to ROCK's best work against *Austin, Jericho, Benoit and HHH*.


Yeah, cuz clearly Punk had that same amount of top tier talent last year, right? :side:

Punk and Cena have both had more great matches than Rock has.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Watched about half of the show since it was on an hour earlier than normal. Only thing that I enjoyed really was Cody/Sandow's pre-match skit of the NAO promo. Ziggler/Bryan was a decent match, the commentary just made it suck and also the going to commercials two minutes after the previous one also slowed my interest. 

Right now, I very much doubt I'll be paying for WrestleMania.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rhodes Scholars last night were gold.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

The good - everything that punk was in as usual stole the show. Takers tribute to Bearer was touching, and his segments with punk were solid, punks promo great too. Rhodes scholars were amazing, as were the NOA. Brock was a beast when he came out, didn't expect him coming out at that moment not one bit! The shield were solid again, hope they go over at wrestlemania. Also no john Cena on raw was pretty refreshing for a change.

The bad - that y2j/miz/barret segment was piss awful, the non stop movie trailers, touts and other commercial bullshit by wwe was pathetic, hated it. Also king and cole are getting beyond unbearable now, jr and jbl need to be the full time commentators on raw.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> "In-ring general" Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> That Punk kid needs to shape up his in-ring game for sure, that MITB performance ? 4/10.
> 
> ...


The Rock's performance at Judgement Day 2000 is bigger, greater, and more legendary than anything CM Punk has ever done in his career. Easily. And he didn't have use KENTA moves or copy Macho Man Randy Savage during such a display either.

And the match at Backlash 2000 was a masterpiece too. Punk has yet to have that effect on fans and that's why he isn't over the hump and can't stand on his own two feet. The Rock was beyond managers, factions, and heel/face roles in under 3 years. Punk has been there what? Almost 7 years now? He needs Heyman to get heat now? Sad.


----------



## Dirtiest Player (Mar 2, 2013)

How bad was last night's Raw? I actually found myself missing Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw thoughts:

The Amazing:










The Good-Great:








 (about 1:48 on)





Rest was forgettable/bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Lady Killer said:


> Last night's Raw can be summed up in one word: BROCK.


:brock



AthenaMark said:


> The Rock's performance at *Judgement Day 2000* is bigger, greater, and more legendary than anything CM Punk has ever done in his career. Easily. And he didn't have use KENTA moves or copy Macho Man Randy Savage during such a display either.
> 
> And the match at *Backlash 2000* was a masterpiece too. Punk has yet to have that effect on fans and that's why he isn't over the hump and can't stand on his own two feet. The Rock was beyond managers, factions, and heel/face roles in under 3 years. Punk has been there what? Almost 7 years now? He needs Heyman to get heat now? Sad.


Common denominator?

:HHH2

Triple GOAT carrying Rocky to DEM CLASSICS. I know what you mean, I know what you mean.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Punk = The Best In The World, the man does it all with the very little hes given to work with. 

No Cena on Raw, :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Raw thoughts:
> 
> The Amazing:
> 
> ...


Argh, damned videos are not available in your country, fuck Youtube :cuss:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe that the reason Cena wasn't used live on RAW was because they didn't want to expose the fact that Rocky isn't here even though hes WWE Champion. So to even it out, they had Cena no-show on television. Thats what I first thought.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty lame build up to WM thus far.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Brock interrupting a boring, out-of-date NAO match gets two huge thumbs up from me. As does Rhodes Scholars pre-match promo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Greatest moment of Raw this week was Taker's fast-walk to the ring after Punk nailed Kane with the urn. :lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well this was a great RAW. It just seems the RTWM is only getting underway which shouldn't be the case but whatever.

Loved the stuff with Punk/Taker. This feud is actually interesting now.
Brock/Heyman still awesome together, Brock looking like a badass and Heyman's superb mic skills made a great promo.
Great match from Ziggler/Bryan considering the time they had, but that's to be expected from the two best workers in the company. Can't believe Ziggler actually won a match. Shocking.

I noticed there were a helluva a lot of movie trailers last night but I skipped them all as I watch it on the internet the day after. Everybody else should try this or at least record it as torturing yourself with commercial breaks and movie trailers just can't be healthy viewing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This Raw was pretty average. There were some good bits, and some horrible bits. My favourite moment was Rhodes Scholars New Age Outlaws impression. Hilarious.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The amount of adverts and film trailers were atrocious, it seemed to have a section, then have adverts, then two fucking minutes later cut to more adverts or another pointless film trailer :cuss:

But Brock was gold as always, and Punk/Taker i thought was ace.

Does that guy still upload 'Raw in 5 minutes' on Youtube?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Clearly, the only RAW that is going to be worth anything during this road to WM will be the last one before WM because everyone will be there and hopefully all of the matches will already be decided by then.

Normally, I can sit through all of the horrible stuffs but for some strange reason it is becoming extremely painful to watch all of these storylines unfold, no matter who is involved in them. Just fast forward to WM already. Please.

The show was pretty average as a whole but that is the standard for RAW nowadays.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Mclovin it said:


> He is better in the ring
> He attends more shows
> I find him better on the mic
> 
> ...


Name 5 classic Cm Punk matches, name 5 classic Cm Punk promos, name how many sold out arenas Cm Punk has been in as the main attraction.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :brock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol HHH marks are still every bit as delusional. 

Both those matches were over book messes.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Clearly, the only RAW that is going to be worth anything during this road to WM will be the last one before WM because everyone will be there and hopefully all of the matches will already be decided by then.
> 
> Normally, I can sit through all of the horrible stuffs but for some strange reason it is becoming extremely painful to watch all of these storylines unfold, no matter who is involved in them. Just fast forward to WM already. Please.
> 
> The show was pretty average as a whole but that is the standard for RAW nowadays.


Its a shame we are holding out for the final raw before wm to have a feel of rtwm. I mean apart from punk/taker and possibly hhh/brock their build ups this year have been awful. Its like wwe dont give a shit. Its sad


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Kane barely wins a match on TV these days and he goes over Punk right before Mania. If Punk can't beat Kane why would we believe he has a shot in hell at beating Taker at WM? Bad booking 101. Kane isn't even booked as a strong Singles competitor, makes Punk look weaker then ever right before Mania. Can't even complete a simple feud without massively fucking up the booking and taking the bite right out of the whole Mania match. Would've got Punk even MORE heat if he beat Kane and then stole the Urn. Then Taker get's revenge for Paul Bearer at WM. Kane already beat Punk, you lost my interest WWE.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Yeah, cuz clearly Punk had that same amount of top tier talent last year, right? :side:
> 
> Punk and Cena have both had more great matches than Rock has.


Remember IWC's precious Ziggler who I continue hearing is AWESOME in the ring. Or how about best in the world " Daniel Bryan" and " Chris Jericho". Oh so now there not GREAT anymore. How convenient.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk lost.. to Kane?

:lmao

They have no fucking idea what they're doing.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> He attends more shows
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


 Great Khali and Titus O'Neill attend more shows than Y2J, Lesnar and the Rock nowadays. Does that mean they are better than all three?



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk lost.. to Kane?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> They have no fucking idea what they're doing.


 It's not bad. Kane got the win as a tribute to his 'father' and Punk looked strong and credible. He was distracted by Taker, attacked Kane after the match and then stole the Urn. A loss doesn't hurt him at all.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> It's not bad. Kane got the win as a tribute to his 'father' and Punk looked strong and credible. He was distracted by Taker, attacked Kane after the match and then stole the Urn. A loss doesn't hurt him at all.


I was just about to say the same thing. Some people need to realize that winning and losing isn't everything. Punk performed amazingly against Kane. I would rather see Kane win as tribute to his father honestly. It isn't like Punk didn't get the last laugh at the end of the night anyway so hush you complainers!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

After huge losses to Rock and Cena, Punk can't afford any more losses until Wrestlemania. Especially to mid-carders. They're supposed to sell him as a contender against 'Taker, and it won't look like that if he keeps losing.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

He lost because he was distracted by Taker, doesn't hurt him at all. And as said before, he was standing tall at the end of Raw. That is all anyone is going to remember.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> lol HHH marks are still every bit as delusional.
> 
> Both those matches were over book messes.


It was a joke. Lighten up.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

DinoBravo87 said:


> He lost because he was distracted by Taker, doesn't hurt him at all. And as said before, he was standing tall at the end of Raw. That is all anyone is going to remember.


 Exactly. The main talking point wasn't Kane winning, it was Punk having the last laugh by stealing the urn.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Name 5 classic Cm Punk matches, name 5 classic Cm Punk promos, name how many sold out arenas Cm Punk has been in as the main attraction.


Promos: RoH after the world title win where he declares his intention to leave with their belt. The WWE "Shoot" promo. The IWA promo where he's NOT holding a mic. (I found it hilarious). The promo on Lawler after the Raw 1000 episode. The promo where he called out Taker. (Loved it as well)

Matches: CM Punk/Samoa Joe II. Cena vs Punk at Night of Champions 2012. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy Summer Slam 2009. Cena/Punk Money in the Bank 2011. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries at Death By Dishonor. 

You'll discredit my opinion, I'm sure. BUT, you asked and I consider all 10 of these events to be "classic".


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, Punk wasn't hurt at all by Kane winning. What are you guys on that say this? Punks the #2 full time guy and we ALL know this. That's a HUGE step up for him. Why do you keep dwelling on perceived "negatives"?


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

cm punk really impressed me...i found it hilarious what he did at the end with the urn


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

G-Mafia said:


> Promos: RoH after the world title win where he declares his intention to leave with their belt. The WWE "Shoot" promo. The IWA promo where he's NOT holding a mic. (I found it hilarious). The promo on Lawler after the Raw 1000 episode. The promo where he called out Taker. (Loved it as well)
> 
> Matches: CM Punk/Samoa Joe II. Cena vs Punk at Night of Champions 2012. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy Summer Slam 2009. Cena/Punk Money in the Bank 2011. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries at Death By Dishonor.
> 
> You'll discredit my opinion, I'm sure. BUT, you asked and I consider all 10 of these events to be "classic".


I'm not even gonna touch the ROH stuff because I was talking strictly about WWE. And that won't be remembered by anybody but a couple 100 people. With that being said, I don't think Punk has 5 classic anythings. I'm fairly sure history will back my claim.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Name 5 classic Cm Punk matches, name 5 classic Cm Punk promos, name how many sold out arenas Cm Punk has been in as the main attraction.


Lol I don't care about ticket sales I don't run the company why would I give a flying shit? Like I said it is my point of view. I prefer punk. Rock is not as good as he used to be. Only time I found him good is in his feud with punk



Also Oliver I was naming ways he was better since he said rock was better at everything. Please keep up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

G-Mafia said:


> Promos: RoH after the world title win where he declares his intention to leave with their belt. The WWE "Shoot" promo. The IWA promo where he's NOT holding a mic. (I found it hilarious). The promo on Lawler after the Raw 1000 episode. The promo where he called out Taker. (Loved it as well)
> 
> Matches: CM Punk/Samoa Joe II. Cena vs Punk at Night of Champions 2012. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy Summer Slam 2009. Cena/Punk Money in the Bank 2011. CM Punk vs. Austin Aries at Death By Dishonor.
> 
> You'll discredit my opinion, I'm sure. BUT, you asked and I consider all 10 of these events to be "classic".


Could not have said it better myself. I would also add Bryan vs punk at over the limit as a great match.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Since when was Undertaker & Kane "step brothers"?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Mclovin it said:


> Lol I don't care about ticket sales I don't run the company why would I give a flying shit? Like I said it is my point of view. I prefer punk. Rock is not as good as he used to be. Only time I found him good is in his feud with punk
> 
> 
> 
> Also Oliver I was naming ways he was better since he said rock was better at everything. Please keep up


Well, that's like, your opinion man. And Rock is better than Punk in the ring and on the mic from my POV. The proof is in the pudding. Who has more classic matches, who has more classic promos. Who took WWE to unseen heights do to his body of work. Punk? I didn't think so. What would make Punk a better wrestler? Because he does a springboard? I've said it before and i'll say it again, put Punk in the AE, and he'd be lucky to be competing for the light heavyweight title. Put Rock in this shitty era, Rock's the face of this company.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Vince_More_Hands-on_at_Last_Night_s_RAW.html



> - Vince McMahon was reportedly a lot more hands-on with producing and scripting last night's RAW from Indianapolis. This was the first week since Eric Pankowski's departure and it's said that he wasn't missed last night and it was like he was never there.
> 
> What likely led to Pankowski's departure was having CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show compete in the Fatal 4 Way two weeks ago to earn the right to face The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29.
> 
> ...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Monday Night Movie Previews


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :brock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cripple H has never carried anything in his life. When he tried, they had to create John Cena to take over Monday Night Raw and they sent Batista to be a second rate champion on Smackdown who was under Eddie Guerrero every week.

And the fans tell you these days who was the star of those Rock/Cripple H matches and feuds. They always did.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Cripple H has never carried anything in his life. When he tried, they had to create John Cena to take over Monday Night Raw and they sent Batista to be a second rate champion on Smackdown who was under Eddie Guerrero every week.
> 
> And the fans tell you these days who was the star of those Rock/Cripple H matches and feuds. They always did.


 He was joking...


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Also Oliver I was naming ways he was better since he said rock was better at everything. Please keep up


 So you think attendance is a big factor when judging who is better than who? :fpalm


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> It's not bad. Kane got the win as a tribute to his 'father' and Punk looked strong and credible. He was distracted by Taker, attacked Kane after the match and then stole the Urn. A loss doesn't hurt him at all.



Kane should've won against some random wrestler and paid tribute to Bearer. He has no business winning over a guy who is supposed to be seen as a threat to the streak.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> So you think attendance is a big factor when judging who is better than who? :fpalm


:kenny god rock marks can't take obvious fucking jokes :lmao. I will quite clearly taking the piss of his comment the rock is better at punk then everything. No I don't i just said he was better proving my point that rock is not better then punk at everything. Quite clearly a joke. 

#teampunk #rantsmania


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny god rock marks can't take obvious fucking jokes :lmao. I will quite clearly taking the piss of his comment the rock is better at punk then everything. No I don't i just said he was better proving my point that rock is not better then punk at everything. Quite clearly a joke.
> 
> #teampunk #rantsmania


 It's a poor joke... :|


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> :kenny god rock marks can't take obvious fucking jokes :lmao. I will quite clearly taking the piss of his comment the rock is better at punk then everything. No I don't i just said he was better proving my point that rock is not better then punk at everything. Quite clearly a joke.
> 
> #teampunk #rantsmania


Respect! 

Mclovin It bringing Rantsamania promotion outside of the section. Helping the event get some more exposure.

More buys incoming.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

so all it takes for punk to lose to what amounts to an upper mid-carder in kane is 2 seconds of undertaker's intro music? really? how is he a credible threat to the mania streak if that's all it takes to lose to someone so far below him? another booking debacle. i sat staring at my tv wondering if monkeys could book raw better than vince and triple h.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Cripple H has never carried anything in his life. When he tried, they had to create John Cena to take over Monday Night Raw and they sent Batista to be a second rate champion on Smackdown who was under Eddie Guerrero every week.
> 
> And the fans tell you these days who was the star of those Rock/Cripple H matches and feuds. They always did.


Not sure if you're serious, but Rock has never carried HHH in a single match. HHH is far and away a better worker. Fans were saying it in 2000 and most of them say it now.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Not sure if you're serious, but Rock has never carried HHH in a single match. HHH is far and away a better worker. Fans were saying it in 2000 and most of them say it now.


In your damn dreams. While I will say Triple H MAYBE a better worker, it certainly wouldn't be far and away. Stop that nonsense.


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that thought Rhodes Scholars NOA intro was funny as hell. I dont understand how they arent doing more than just jobbing out


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> In your damn dreams. While I will say Triple H MAYBE a better worker, it certainly wouldn't be far and away. Stop that nonsense.


So now Rock is suddenly as good as Triple H during their prime. Gotta love revisionist history, never fails to amaze me. :cool2


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> So now Rock is suddenly as good as Triple H during their prime. Gotta love revisionist history, never fails to amaze me. :cool2


Your kidding right. Man, I truly hope your a troll and/or gimmick poster with some of the stuff you spew. Just plain ignorant.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Your kidding right. Man, I truly hope your a troll and/or gimmick poster with some of the stuff you spew. Just plain ignorant.


Save it, you probably didn't even watch in 2000. Speaking of ignorant....:side:


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Save it, you probably didn't even watch in 2000. Speaking of ignorant....:side:


A lot of fans these days started watching 5 years ago and think they know more than the ones who been watching from the 90's.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought it was a good Raw, I like the Paul Bearer angle, he'd have loved to be a part of this. Kane going over Punk can be debated, they could have given Kane a win against someone else, but at the same time it added to the feud having Kane involved. The bit before Punk attacked him was a special moment, great tribute. The win was via distraction anyway, and Punk could always beat Kane next week. Loved DAT turn of speed when Undertaker headed too the ring.

Further thoughts, Brock Lesnar, lol, Beast, Machine, Freak, whatever you call him, I just cannot buy ANYONE beating this man, with all his pedigree I struggle to grasp him in terms of Kayfabe where anyone can be beat in Wrestling.

One thing that bothers me is why they aren't making the undercard matches, obviously they're relying on the big names drawing Wrestlemania and they will, so they are being very lazy with everything else, I don't expect much from the storylines in the undercard, but at least make the matches.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Not sure if you're serious, but Rock has never carried HHH in a single match. HHH is far and away a better worker. Fans were saying it in 2000 and most of them say it now.


Far an away is a big stretch. HHH would tell you that himself. He'd rank Rock up there with him and Im sure the man knows what hes talking about.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I enjoyed Raw this week. I think it was the lack of Cena.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Save it, you probably didn't even watch in 2000. Speaking of ignorant....:side:


:batemanReally, this is your retort. Ok, whatever you say.:drake1


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The lack of Cena helped make this Raw better than most.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw just aired in my country and all i have to say is WOW, just WOW. This is the last Monday Night Raw that ill ever watch, it was so painful to watch and so disrespectful in so many lvels.

Seriously im done watching this shit, VINCE DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE HE BURN IN HELL for using paul bearers death in a fucking angle.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> A lot of fans these days started watching 5 years ago and think they know more than the ones who been watching from the 90's.


What in any of my post on this forum suggests I just started watching wrestling 5 yrs ago. Are you seriously agreeing with that troll Charlie Bronson. I've been watching wrestling since '97. Don't even see how this would even be relevant to this discussion.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Raw just aired in my country and all i have to say is WOW, just WOW. This is the last Monday Night Raw that ill ever watch, it was so painful to watch and so disrespectful in so many lvels.
> 
> Seriously im done watching this shit, VINCE DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE HE BURN IN HELL for using paul bearers death in a fucking angle.





Spoiler: and not a fuck was given that day



:hayden


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Raw just aired in my country and all i have to say is WOW, just WOW. This is the last Monday Night Raw that ill ever watch, it was so painful to watch and so disrespectful in so many lvels.
> 
> Seriously im done watching this shit, VINCE DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE HE BURN IN HELL for using paul bearers death in a fucking angle.


I feel like you've said this so many times before. Crybaby bitch.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I enjoyed all the Taker/Kane/Punk segments and match. Everything else ranged from decent to really bad.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


> I enjoyed all the Taker/Kane/Punk segments and match. Everything else ranged from decent to really bad.


I actually liked this weeks show a lot. The Fandago skit was too long, but other than that and Highlight Reel the show was a lot easier to watch then many of the recent past I'd say.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

What a burial of Jericho this week. Embarrassing by this company .


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Raw just aired in my country and all i have to say is WOW, just WOW. This is the last Monday Night Raw that ill ever watch, it was so painful to watch and so disrespectful in so many lvels.
> 
> Seriously im done watching this shit, VINCE DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE HE BURN IN HELL for using paul bearers death in a fucking angle.


Worked. :vince5


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Raw was good, the only bad bits were the y2j/miz/barret/maddox segment which was awful. Everything else was really good. I still am baffled about the henry/ryback staredowns if they're not gonna feud into wrestlemania.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I think with Ryback and Henry, they won't even touch each other until Mania. It's like a respect thing between two badasses.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The amount of people getting worked by Punk is amazing. Best heel in years. (even if we do cheer him)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Raw just aired in my country and all i have to say is WOW, just WOW. This is the last Monday Night Raw that ill ever watch, it was so painful to watch and so disrespectful in so many lvels.
> 
> Seriously im done watching this shit, VINCE DESERVE TO DIE AND I HOPE HE BURN IN HELL for using paul bearers death in a fucking angle.


Lol see you next week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

